# According To Witnesses The Michael Brown Killer Cop Acted Like A Vigilante



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2014)

Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.

Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .

There's been reports that the victim stole something from QuickTrip, well, if there's no 911 call from the QT...that cop is toast.

As it stands right now, it's not looking too good for that cop.

Everything the police has said to this point is in complete contradiction to what all the witnesses are saying.

In a neighborhood full of people, there are more than the two above mentioned witnesses as well, most who have remained anonymous.

The FBI is already involved in the investigation and sooner or later, we'll get to the bottom of this mess.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2014)

That's fucked up. It is a mess. 

Justice must prevail. 

In the meantime... I hear that there was a great sale on liquor and clothing goods  afterwards.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 11, 2014)

Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Its  called conflicting stories, do you really believe this kids when he says how he spoke to the cop? Come on, teens don't speak like this:



> &#8220;A police officer squad car pulled up,&#8221; Johnson recalled. &#8220;And when he pulled up, these was his exact words, he said, &#8216;Get the f*ck on the sidewalk.&#8217; *And we told the officer we was not but a minute away from our destination, and we would surely be out of the street.&#8221;*




Un-huh. 

'We won't be but a minute Mr. officer and we will surely be out of the street' GMAB

It does not ring true. Do you think it does? 

Not to mention, there are conflicting reports between the witness you mention and the kid with Brown.

The kids claims they put up their hands immediately and the witness you mention states-Brown supposedly put his hands in the air -AFTER being shot. 


Witnesses: Shooting of MO teen began with cops telling him to ?get the f*ck on the sidewalk?


I don't know what happened yet, BUT I am going to wait for investigations and I'm not jumping to conclusions based on already conflicting statements and some BS supposed response to a cop. They way the kid tells it the cop drove up, rolled his window down and just started to shoot. If that is what happened he deserves the chair, but I want to know, first.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2014)

[MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION] 

You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!

It's Trayvon Martin again w/you people just believing what you want to believe.

If the boy did steal something as some reports have stated, then I can see why the cop would approach the boys like that.

That's the ONLY reason to even have him approach them like that.

For the cop's sake, I hope there was a theft.

Because if there wasn't...that's his A$$!


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?


You know, you really should try harder if you're going to be making BOGUS claims.

Why gang sign is it if it's a gang sign [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION]?

It's clearly a peace sign.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> 
> You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!
> 
> ...



As you said- "we'll get to the bottom of this". 

Which tells me you have some semblance of faith in the "system". 

Let's chill a while.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> 
> You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!
> 
> ...



"you people", really Mark? 

I was addressing your seeming belief of the witnesses who already contradict themselves. 


I did not state I believed the cop, in fact I stated I did not know what happened and wanted to wait for investigation before jumping to conclusions since the boy with Brown statement seems like it is bull. You must agree with me on that at least, and when I hear bull coming from someone, there must be a reason for it. Again though, I will wait instead of stoking fires where people are going to end up killed because of misinformation.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 11, 2014)

dont expect justice

cops, judges, lawyers all cover for each other


I wouldn't be surprised to learn the cop murdered him for talking shit to him.  Cops become petty tyrants over the years


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?





How does that make it ok to gun him down or prove he did something to get gunned downed you racist bag of cocks?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 11, 2014)

Chill a while, chile.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...


 
 Peace sign?....NO!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 11, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...



Perhaps because I wouldn't believe a bunch of blacks that riot, and loot stores over this "KID"! When blacks can act responsibly about a shooting, perhaps that group can now join the rest of civilization!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

We call ISIS worse than animals...shall we just call these criminals ANIMALS???.... with apologies to REAL animals!

*&#8216;Loot in the White Neighborhoods!&#8217; &#8211; Rioters Burn Store, Assault Reporter, Shoot at Police in St. Louis!!*

'Loot in the White Neighborhoods!' - Rioters Burn Store, Assault Reporter, Shoot at Police in St. Louis | Top Right News


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


It's the same sign [MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION].

But I guess your bigotry blinds you to that.

*SMH*


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9611395 said:
			
		

> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> ...


OK, I won't jump to conclusions on your then. By "you people" I meant rabid RWers.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Of course it is Marc, that's why the PEACE sign is held upright with THUMB curled in, instead of sideways with the thumb protruding!

Your willingness to cover over anything detrimental to the radical black cause in hereby noted! ...And YES, your bigotry is also noted!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2014)

The sign the black man was showing was not a peace sign.  Don't know what it was,  but it wasn't peace.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.  Let's wait and hear from all witnesses.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a peace sign.

I've done the sideways peace sign in my youth as well.

Black folks have a thing called flavor.

We do things differently sometimes just because, especially in our youth.

Gang signs are more complicated than that.

If it's a gang sign, then you have to identify it.

Until then, it's a peace sign, as I've identified it.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> It's a peace sign.
> 
> I've done the sideways peace sign in my youth as well.
> 
> ...



Seems there are hundreds of combinations used as signs, but you keep telling everyone that the KID was making a PEACE SIGN!


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



It certainly doesn't take long for lefties to turn a story like this into a race baiting issue, and to fuel the fire of hatred and anger into all those looters/rioters.

There's a political agenda to be attained here, and it's important for the lefties to get there instead of waiting for the facts to come out.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2014)

Its people like you all who has a hand in these riots... just like you made the Trayvon Martin some hero and scalped Zimmerman over it..Unless you live there , there's nothing you can do about it but stir up more shit

But you didn't have a problem when they sent 200 armed agents out to a whites mans ranch and home to seize his land


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2014)

Before the facts are known racists always side with the person of their own race.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...





It could very easily be the sign, or a variation of the sign, for a gang known as "The Vice Lords." The two fingers representing the "V" and the extended thumb representing the "L."

Now, I have no way of knowing whether or not this particular gang has a presence in the St. Louis area, but I do know the sign and I know they are in the Chicago area...







Now I do believe we need to wait for the investigations, especially the FBI and Justice Department investigations, to be completed before we start convicted people on either side. With the possible exception of the looters and thieves folks are quaintly referring to as "protesters." 

According to the family, this young man had graduated high school of some sort and was about to begin training at a technical school. That strikes me as someone working to start his life, if true. I would, however, be interested in knowing whether or not Mr. Brown had any prior contact with law enforcement and in what capacity. I am also interested in knowing what kind of record the officer has.

Of course prior run-ins with the police should in no way be considered justification for what happened, but until all is known about all parties, no one will be satisfied.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Eyewitness testimony is among the least reliable in point of fact. Ask 10 different people from different vantage points to describe a single event and you often get 10 different accounts. Before believing an eyewitness, consider that the media's already tried and convicted the officer involved, and what they "remember" is going to be tainted already by such reporting.

If the slain suspect was such a "good boy" why'd the officer react to him with lethal force? You don't react that way to a 'Girl Scout.' Nor to someone who's calm and answering your questions respectfully recognizing your authority. On the other hand, if you're being disrespectful, claiming all the rights you think you have (but probably don't,) acting aggressive and agitated then resist a lawful arrest and go for the officer's weapon, yes, I dare say you're going to get shot.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> It's a peace sign.
> 
> I've done the sideways peace sign in my youth as well.
> 
> ...




   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION] 

No its not. I guess this is 'then'

Quit covering for your 'people'. Your part of the problem and offer nothing to a solution

-Geaux


*This gangsta is showing off the backwards peace sign before capping his prey in the ass, yo.*






_*The Backwards Peace Sign is an archaic gang symbol*_ used by Japanese kids, Gangstas, and White People that will never be Gangstas. The symbol itself is a reference to the values of the average gangster, turn your back against peace and cap the mo' fo's ass. Gangstas often give this symbol to their prey before viciously killing them with a fast metallic object, in the ass. However it has been developed to be used in other situations such as taking dorky pictures and imitating a confused hippie. The Chinese consider it to be the retarded brother of the normal Peace Sign and have adapted it to mean Fuck you.

Backwards Peace Sign - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 12, 2014)

The simian who got shot shoved the cop backwards into the car. Then the simian tried to 'jump' the cop and grab the cop's gun. A single shot was fired INSIDE THE CAR! (Can you all say: "Forensic testing of the car's interior PROVING THIS FACT!?)
 The witnesses are once again going to prove how fucking dumb they are by attempting to make up BS 'accounts' of what happened and in so doing will negate all the eye witness reports.
I LOVE the fact that good old ambulance chaser 'Benny' is the family lawyer. WOW! That ought to be good for a few laughs.The simian got his law degree out of a Cracker Jack box. AKA he was 'streamed' through law school. 'Affirmative action' by friends.
"Look everyone. We know these law students would never have got anywhere near a law school without affirmative action. But so what? All they will ever do is work for Blacks who just want to scam insurance companies for a few bucks and the insurance companies just cut a cheque to the lawyer to make the problem go away and the lawyer then waddles off to their Black clients and gives them half the money and they keep the rest. 'Win win'.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 12, 2014)

It's not always about ethnicity just because different ethnicities are involved in officer-suspect altercations or shootings. But the media always attempt to portray it that way because it's more entertaining. Community reps and activists do too because it lines their coffers. Lawyers swoop in and offer representation to increase their own reputations. It's a big whore-off. Meanwhile, some rookie officer avoids pulling over a clearly impaired driver of a different ethnicity for fear of being accused of racist motives and the driver continues on and kills somebody. 

This isn't a hypothetical. Way people feed off these things has real-world effects.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Those witnesses are biased and should not be believed. Hook them up to a lie detector and watch them squirm.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



There was an incident several years ago in NW Ark. A cop shot and killed a mentally challenged young man on the side of the highway..He was unarmed and was down on the ground, yet one cop that was told not to get out at the scene, exited his vehicle, jumped out of his squad car and shot the kid while he was on the ground, all he got was a misdemeanor...Cops kill, why, probably a power trip. But cops do kill for no real reason..


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



Lie detector results are not admissible as evidence in a trial...


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 12, 2014)

My understanding is the kid tried to grab the cop's gun and got shot for it.  If that's true it was a justified shooting.  It all depends on the particular facts of what happened.
What is clear is that rioting and burning down your neighborhood is an act of stupidity.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 12, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No ones does anything for no reason. If they do they're by definition clinically insane and not a cop. Making generalized statements like this with no follow-up or neutral presentation of the facts is unfair to the millions of police around the world by misrepresenting one incident as though that justifies the statement 'cops kill for no reason.' While not a professional debater, I believe that's called a strawman arguement.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Yes, we will get to the bottom eventually, so in the mean time make sure you spread whatever romor you can to make the fire burn hotter.

So what we are to believe is this, so far.  There was a minor robbery.  For that robbery the police acted stupidly and murdered a young man in plain sight of more then one witness. Even though that seems very unlikely it could be true.  So that then raises the question of what is the connection between that event and the riot and stealing of other people's stuff?  Just because the police might have acted stupidly does that automatically give license to steal?


----------



## FJO (Aug 12, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> 
> You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!
> 
> ...



It's the cop's ass anyways.

In that neighborhood a white cop's life is not worth a plugged nickel. No lies by "witnesses" and no prejudice by jurors is too outrageous as long as it helps to convict a cop for doing his job.

If it ever comes to trial, the jury will inevitably be predominantly having the same skin color as the "victim".

Such a jury would never, under any circumstances acquit a cop, especially a WHITE cop, any more than a similar sort of jury would never, under any circumstances convict a killer like O.J. Simpson.

Welcome and wake up to the world of politically correct jurisprudence.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Before the facts are known racists always side with the person of their own race.



Even after the facts if you are black, or Hispanic! Facts mean nothing, it's the PERCIEVED ACT that matters!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?



Whatever it is, its sure scary to you isnt it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No one said it was.

I'm willing to bet none of them thugs would submit to one.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It's a peace sign.
> ...



Thats Metta World Peace formerly known as Ron Artest.  Hes not a gangsta. He plays basketball.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I'm sure no pro athlete has ever been in a gang. 

The relationship between basketball and gangs is no secret. Traditionally the best basketball players often came out of the most impoverished areas, in which they had very little options other than balling or joining a set.

Gangsterish Athletes and Their Entourages


----------



## whitehall (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a poor comparison. A vigilante is someone who acts without the authority of the law. Maybe the looting left just likes the word. Way to go people. You sure showed those Cops when you broke into businesses and stole property from people who probably agree with you.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 12, 2014)

According to illiterate supporters of OJ Simpson, he was "innocent"....

Clueless savages


----------



## FJO (Aug 12, 2014)

How many of these phonies who insist on being called and refer to as *AFRICAN* Americans could find Africa on the globe and more importantly how many of them would be ready to emigrate there?


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?



What does the sideways peace sign mean ?
wiki.answers.com
In urban parlance it's called "chunking a deuce" It's a greeting amongst friends, meaning , hey, or peace out.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 12, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...



Shakin' so bad, I had to check the clip on my 9MM to make sure it's full!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 12, 2014)

> It's Trayvon Martin again w/you people just believing what you want to believe.



Except for the eyewitness who said Martin was on top of Zimmerman beating the hell out of him and Zimmerman screamed for help....

Except for that little detail I guess you are...believing what you want to believe...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Youre a retard. You cant be a gangsta and a pro athlete. Sorry but the 2 are diametrically opposed. Only retards actually think a pro athlete can be a gangsta.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I figured it scared you bad enough you needed a weapon to feel a little more secure.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 12, 2014)

Earlier this year they were doing the knockout game. Last year it was dozens of kids stealing from a store, sort of flash shoplifters. They need shootings so they can get the latest Air Jordan's....


I remember the Watts riots. That was about civil rights. This is about getting some swag and breaking things.

Sure glad we have a black president. He won't rest until this racial strife ends.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm leaning on the side of the boy who was slaughtered in cold blood.. I don't care if he told that asshole pig to go fuck himself.. THAT COP IS NOT ALLOWED to take out a gun and blow away someone's son.. NOT ALLOWED.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I'm leaning on the side of the boy who was slaughtered in cold blood.. I don't care if he told that asshole pig to go fuck himself.. THAT COP IS NOT ALLOWED to take out a gun and blow away someone's son.. NOT ALLOWED.




That depends on the circumstances.

IF Brown assaulted the officer AND Brown went for the officers gun,  then (if I am reading it correctly) the officer is justified to use deadly force to stop a fleeing unarmed felon.
_Fleeing Felon_:  The use of "_deadly force_" to stop a "_dangerous person_" fleeing from the scene of a "_forcible and atrocious crime_," or suspected of having committed such a crime, is legally justifiable.  (See *Tennessee v. Garner*, (1985) 471 U.S. 1 [85 L.Ed.2nd 1]; *P.C. §§ 196.3, 197.4*, above.)

Welcome to Legal Update

​


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is my supposition.

Brown and Johnson shoplift from the QT.

QT employees report the theft to the police.

Officer responds,  identifies Brown and Johnson and initiates contact from his patrol car.

The officer recognizes the precursor signals that Brown and Johnson are preparing to bolt and moves to preempt their flight by seizing Brown.

Brown struggles then turns and assaults the officer,  knocking the officer into the patrol car.  

Officer or Brown or both go for the officers gun.  Parties struggle over the gun.  The gun is discharged inside the police car.

Brown disengages and attempts to flee.

Officer uses deadly force under the law outlined above.

Like I said initially,  this is complete and total supposition,  based solely on my interpretation of the known facts.

Yes,  I think the "eye witnesses" are lying about Brown surrendering.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It's a peace sign.
> ...


  [MENTION=19543]Geaux4it[/MENTION]

I won't sit by quietly while you besmirch and smear others of my culture on matters you have ABSOLUTELY NO CLUE about.

Now, I understand that in your brain, it is a gang-sign, but that's about as far as it goes with gang signs.

The boy's throwing up a peace sign.

Again, I ask you...what gang sign do you THINK it is?

I'll wait...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Thats Metta World Peace formerly known as Ron Artest.  Hes not a gangsta. He plays basketball.


To these radical RW racists...we're all gangstas.

That's why that vigilante cop could react to a simple question w/gunning down an innocent kid in broad daylight.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2014)

Billc said:


> > It's Trayvon Martin again w/you people just believing what you want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except that nobody with a lick of sense bought that BOGUS claim after seeing the killer, George Zimmerman's face appearing to be fresh out the shower instead of beaten to a pulp as he and the biased neighbor witness FALSELY claimed.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Thats Metta World Peace formerly known as Ron Artest.  Hes not a gangsta. He plays basketball.
> ...



These scary ass white people are starting to piss themselves over any Black person thats not bobbing their head and moving out of the way on the sidewalk.  They have to realize those days are long gone.  Its amazing and at the same time pathetic how intimidated they get.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2014)

White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.


There's more white on white violence than anything dude.

Stop lying.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.



White people kill white people more than Black people do stupid.  Sorry you scary ass white people are too stupid to realize that.

Reinforcing the Self-serving Myth That Blacks Kill Whites Because They're White | Earl Ofari Hutchinson



> Meanwhile, the FBI's annual figures on homicide rates in America repeatedly show that of the thousands of killings in the nation annually only a minuscule number of whites are killed by blacks. The plain fact is that whites are likely to be killed by other whites, and blacks by other blacks. Yet, it's because interracial killings, more specifically black-on-white killing, is so rare that it lends itself to fear, sensationalism, and hysteria.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

One thing that stands out to me...?  When there is a shooting in a black neighborhood and the shooter is black? No one saw anything.
   Cop does the shooting and you have a million "witnesses"...funny that.


----------



## Zander (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't trust police officers, they are trained liars who often get away with murder. That may be the case here or it might not be. We do not have all the facts.  I am content to wait for more evidence. 

Meanwhile I am going to bust out the glass in front of a store and take a new 60" flat screen TV set! 

No justice, free shit!!


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Ron Artest destroyed a TV camera during a game at Madison Square Garden in 2003.
He was involved in the Piston/Pacers brawl (Malice at the Palace).
Also arrested in 2007 for domestic violence.

Not exactly the record of an angel.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Until somebody comes up with a video, or some actual evidence one way or another, all anyone has is he said/he said. People who form judgments based on that are idiots.


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.
> ...



Chicago murders are mostly Black on Black
Knockout attacks are Black on White.

Facts suck, don't they?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



That makes him a gangsta? 

You scary white people are funny. Do you even know what a gangsta is?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There are cases of white guys doing knockout attacks on Black people as well. Matter of fact white people started the phenomenon.


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, but it shows he's a troublemaker.


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



One or two perhaps. One guy did it to prove a point about judicial hypocrisy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



As it stands right now, no one knows what happened. The police claim they have forensic evidence that the gun was fired inside the car. If that is true, it directly contradicts the testimony of both people who claim to have seen the whole thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoadVirus said:
> ...



Whats your point?  Follow the conversation.  This is about being a gangsta.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 13, 2014)

Zander said:


> I don't trust police officers, they are trained liars who often get away with murder. That may be the case here or it might not be. We do not have all the facts.  I am content to wait for more evidence.
> 
> Meanwhile I am going to bust out the glass in front of a store and take a new 60" flat screen TV set!
> 
> No justice, free shit!!



Good post.  BTW, if you're ever in the middle of a riot, go into the nearest bookstore.  Those never get looted.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

RoadVirus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RoadVirus said:
> ...



Which has nothing to do with the point.  White people commit violence against themselves the majority of the time.


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

This is Micheal Brown:






And, the peaceful demonstators were both  black and white............betcha 2-1 the looters were also. The police state the violence was from "out of town".  All forget the victim. Far from a "gangsta" he was scheduled to begin college........two days after his death. Let the investigations go forward.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

hjmick said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



  Yep it's the vice lords sign. He's even wearing their colors.

http://northtownmud.org/docs/IPTM_Basic_Street_Gangs_Hand_Signs1.pdf

Urban Dictionary: Vice Lord


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Vice Lords don't hold their sign like that.  They point it downwards. One of my best friends in the military was VL. Stop being a scary white boy!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 13, 2014)

Prosecutor is supposed to be holding a press conference right now...live stream...http://www.ksdk.com/...left column,  second link.

Was supposed to start @ 4:30...nothing yet...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Facts are a bitch.

Does Aaron Hernandez ring a bell?

Aaron Hernandez Gang Affiliation and Other Pro Athletes With Alleged Gang Ties [PHOTO SLIDESHOW]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Aaron Hernandez comes to mind.
And then you have this....8 NBA Players With Gang Affiliations
   To say,if you're a professional athlete you cant have gang connections is BS.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Facts are a bitch. Gang ties don't make you a gangsta. It just means you know some gangstas. You dont have time to be a gangsta and a pro-athlete.  Do you have any idea the amount of work a pro athelete puts in?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I didnt say you couldnt have gang connections.  It doesnt make you a gangsta just because you have connections.  If thats the case I must be gangsta because I know a ton of them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Only if the gang ties, ties you into a gang huh? You people are stupid.

Yes working 8 months out 12 doesn't leave much time for gangs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



  What a fucken liar!!
ChicagoGangs.org Website

    Stop flappen your lips about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I dont know about you people but you sure are a effin dunce.  Those 4 months off are spent with family, business, staying in shape, and more practice.  Obviously you dont know a soul that is a professional athlete.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 13, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Prosecutor is supposed to be holding a press conference right now...live stream...http://www.ksdk.com/...left column,  second link.
> 
> Was supposed to start @ 4:30...nothing yet...




Just started.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Dont get upset. You just found some pics with them not down.  You dont know any VL's. Youre white.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 13, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Prosecutor is supposed to be holding a press conference right now...live stream...http://www.ksdk.com/...left column,  second link.
> ...



Nothing substantial,  no timeline for conclusion of the investigation.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 13, 2014)

Was the cop a White Hispanic?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  I was raised with NBA and sports connections and I know a lot about the seedy side of it.
  For you to act like they're angels is ridiculous.

   Again,stop flappen your lips about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Actual photos of vice lords flashing their sign and you say I'm wrong?
What a complete dipshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I was raised with NBA sports connections, played ball with a lot of the pros. You are a liar if you are trying to claim a pro athlete could be a gangsta.  The 2 that even came close to being gangstas had a very short stint in the league.  You obviously have no clue what a gangsta is.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Every picture looks exactly like the gesture Brown is pictured expressing.

White,  black or orange is irrelevant...what you'd have to be to to dismiss those images is blind.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Sure you did.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes you are wrong. I had a actual friend that was VL and he never held his hand like that.  Yes you are a dipshit.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Sure you did. Tell me something only an insider would know.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Its ok if you want to believe it.  I know anything to make you feel he was dangerous would make it right in your mind.  Dude was going to college. Not many gangstas make it to college.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Really?  Got any pictures? No? 
What a clown.  
   Those pics come from the vice lords own website YOU MORON.
ChicagoGangs.org Website


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Why would I take pictures of him flashing a gang sign clown?  I wasnt a VL and it was not a big deal to me.  I know its fascinating to scary white guys like you.  That way you can claim anyone that happens to make the same gesture is a gangsta. You must live in a constant state of fear.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

Uh Oh!

Watch out. She is a gangsta!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  My old man was the head of the NBA trainers association and an NBA trainer for the Houston Rockets. I traveled with the team and worked for them in my younger days.
 I met more pro athletes in one night then you've met in your whole life.
Calvin Murphy's wife Vernetta use to baby sit me and my brother when we were kids.
  I use to go bar hopping with Robert Reid,I found cocaine and a spoon in John Lucas's locker which my old man promptly confiscated and swore me to silence.

   Dont even try and tell me I dont know whats up.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 13, 2014)

Are they showing the victims pictures from when he was 11 years old?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  So whats with the random pic of some dude with what looks like an advanced case of rheumatoid arthritis? You're not trying to say he's flashing the vice lord sign I hope.

     Scratch that....you probably are trying to say that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You dont know whats up.  Calvin Murphy is rolling over in his grave right now. Can we get a little more current? BTW news flash. Pretty much everyone knows Lucas was on cocaine. You can find out Murphys wife from the internet. Tell me something no one would know about except an NBA insider.  Like for example.  Nelson yelled at Tom Tolbert pretty much all the time in practice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Are they showing the victims pictures from when he was 11 years old?



   Yep...post #73.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You asked for a picture and you got one even though you claimed I couldnt. Now you dont like the quality?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...





If everything you claim is true, there remains absolutely NO justification for the irrational behavior of the individuals causing all of the trouble, destroying the property of others and generally embarrassing the species.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Yeah....you really know your shit. Calvin Murphy is alive and well dumbass.
Tell me more about your inside knowledge,or lack thereof.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  I asked for a pic of your buddy. All you posted is some dude NOT flashing the vice lords gang sign. Not sure what that proves....other than you're an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Now I know youre lying.  You dont even recognize the phrase "rolling over in his grave" just means he is old.  Damn you are stupid!  You just got busted.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



See above.  I wouldnt take a picture of my buddy flashing a gang sign. Its not that fascinating of a concept for me to want to capture it on film.  Even if I did I wouldnt post it stupid.  What a moron!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Now I know you're even dumber than I ever imagined.

Turn in one's grave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Roll over in his grave | Idiom Reference

 So just how stupid does this make you?


----------



## Wake (Aug 13, 2014)

*News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Dumbass posts some random picture of some random douche bag flashing some random gang sign and thinks he's made a point.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You just made yourself look like worse of a liar. 

Its an NBA reference dummy. Damn you are stupid.

Charles Barkley Kicks Off The NBA Season In Controversial Style | Awful Announcing



> Not only did the &#8220;Round Mound of Rebound&#8221; say that Portland is overrated, that *Patrick Ewing is rolling over in his grave* (in reference to the Knicks)





> Barkley on the dismal play of the Minnesota Timberwolves: &#8220;*Kevin Garnett is rolling over in his grave* watching these Timberwolves play.&#8221;





> The man was going to the basket, Stackhouse hit him, and Shaq went down. Perhaps it was judged a bit more harshly because it looks worse when such a huge man lands awkwardly. *Rick Mahorn's gotta be rolling over in his grave.*


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Keep trying to convince yourself.


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

Wake said:


> *News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*



Actually the police claimed that this am, odd that it would take DAYS to discover the fact. No reports of medical treatment, no name for the killer*, and no evidence being released.

*I agree, the situation would get worse if the killer was known.

Circling the wagons:
http://news.yahoo.com/mike-brown-shooting-ferguson-police-being-prudent-circling-205000977.html

On Tuesday, the police department went back on a previous promise and refused to name the officer who shot Mr. Brown. Law enforcement officials also decided not to release Mr. Brown&#8217;s autopsy, which would indicate how many bullets the 18-year-old took.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You dumb fuck....
It's not an NBA reference just because someone in the NBA used it.
   Thats no more an NBA reference than jimmy cracked corn is.


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

Michael Brown would be in his first week of college now. So far _Stormfront _hasn't been able to invent a "criminal record" of school suspension, and spitballs in class.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 13, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.
> ...



  [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]

Not true- 

Where race of the murderer is known, in 2012, 53.4% of murderers where black. Where race of the victim is known, 51% of the victims were black.

In 2012, more than 15 black men were murdered every day in the United States (and almost always by another black man). When was the last time these murders made National News?

Geaux


----------



## Jackson (Aug 13, 2014)

Wake said:


> *News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*



Something all of those witnesses forgot to mention....

Let's be real.  There was a lot of tension and maybe one or two at the most might have heard all that went down.  They were most likely friends of the deceased and are hard pressed to come up with the most damning accounts of what the cop did and the most innocent accounts of what they and Michael said and did.  That's only human nature.  No one is going to be an objective observer...not even another cop in the vicinity.  

If there were lacerations on the cops face, that's bad for Brown.  If there was a video going on in the car that could at least tape the audio of what went down, that will be helpful for the truth of the case.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 13, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > *News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*
> ...



Whats up with these manchilds the media calls...... drum roll please.... kids  

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah it pretty much points out you are clueless about the NBA and the vernacular used.  Even casual fans know what it means retard.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 13, 2014)

Really...does anyone care?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 13, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   So I guess casual fans in the NFL,NHL and every other alphabet league use's it to right?

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...F-8#q=rolling+over+in+his+grave+NHL+reference

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...F-8#q=rolling over in his grave NFL reference

And movie stars....

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...rolling+over+in+his+grave+hollywood+reference


I could go on forever but you're starting to bore me.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 13, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You could go on forever and still not be able to explain the fact that you didnt know it was used predominantly in the NBA because Chuck and Kenny used it a few years back.  You should stop embarrassing yourself. You got caught lying. Practically anyone can see that.  You are starting to bore me with your lies.  Next time dont start something you cant finish.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One thing that stands out to me...?  When there is a shooting in a black neighborhood and the shooter is black? No one saw anything.
> Cop does the shooting and you have a million "witnesses"...funny that.



Indeed. Blacks  shooting each other so often it isn't even news in many cities any more,  but suddenly there are riots over this one? Doesn't pass the smell test, and neither do the so-called 'eyewitnesses' claims.

 I've done lots of work in poverty areas, and it's immediately obvious to anyone who causes the problems and crimes and violence, and it isn't 'white people' or 'Da Pigs', and while the media was talking about 'white flight' out of this little combat zone, they take care not to point out that blacks who can afford to flee from these Hoods evacuate them even faster. Obviously they're 'racists' too, apparently.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Not true-
> 
> Where race of the murderer is known, in 2012, 53.4% of murderers where black. Where race of the victim is known, 51% of the victims were black.
> 
> ...



They make the news whenever Al Sharpton smells a photo op and a possible multi-million dollar settlement. This is the only time Black Leadership' ever demonstrates any concern at all for 'The Children', and that goes for those who are supposedly the parents of these thugs. There was one 'cop shooting' in Dallas a while back, where a 9 year old was hit by a stray bullet in a gunfight. He was out playing at 2 am in the morning, among the street walkers and drug dealers, on a Tuesday night, during a school year .... See something wrong with that picture? Al didn't show up for that one, for some reason; nobody did.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Are they showing the victims pictures from when he was 11 years old?



lol ... that will have to wait for the lawyers in Sharpton's 'network' to show up and handle PR for the 'family'. We can be sure it will be soon, though, and Huffington Post will run them forever, just as they still run the Saint Trayvon pic. I saw it on a local news cast just a couple of months ago. The media is still in shock they couldn't lynch Zimmerman; it was a slap in the face and a rebuke of their power, and they hate it, and they will stalk Zimmerman forever to get revenge. The very idea of some poor white prole escaping their censure is too much to bear.


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 14, 2014)

Oppression of a classification of HUMANS has it's recoils. 

Wonder what would have happened with acceptance?


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Oppression of a classification of HUMANS has it's recoils.



And as history has shown, not oppressing some classifications is just foolish; some deserve oppression, and go out of their way to earn it.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Oppression of a classification of HUMANS has it's recoils.
> 
> Wonder what would have happened with acceptance?



Obviously, you are not looking where the race of individuals doesn't matter and character does. Maybe the saying, you reap what you sow applies here, don't know.

But where I come from,  I have warm black friends who have charming and funny children who excel in school and black neighbors and colleagues I call friends.  

Every race has ne'er do wells and it has nothing to do with their race, but their character.  Get out of the gutter and start meeting some real  people.  You'll see another side of life.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

Funny how people bash cops until they come calling for them when an injustice is perpetrated against them. I mean, it's quite telling how the attitude changes. If the cop did something stupid and killed this kid for no reason, throw the book at him. But if it turns out this kid was asking for trouble, people shouldn't be railing on cops here.

Lets not jump to any conclusions here, okay?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> One thing that stands out to me...?  When there is a shooting in a black neighborhood and the shooter is black? No one saw anything.
> Cop does the shooting and you have a million "witnesses"...funny that.



 [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION]

Maybe it would help if you were to think of it this way...

Look at the police as Big Government and civilians as Big Business.

Does that help any?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that stands out to me...?  When there is a shooting in a black neighborhood and the shooter is black? No one saw anything.
> ...



Uhm...no.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Thats Metta World Peace formerly known as Ron Artest.  Hes not a gangsta. He plays basketball.
> ...



Is that what happened, Marc?
Whoops, @MArc.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Lets not jump to any conclusions here, okay?



This outlook is fine for the Burbs, but all it will do for you in a combat zone is get you in the hospital or killed. Cops are pretty much going to have a different approach and attitude in some areas than they would have in other environments, it's just necessary; just because they're cops doesn't mean they're somehow supposed to give up their right or sense of self-preservation.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

Picaro said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not jump to any conclusions here, okay?
> ...



Not sure if I know what you mean...


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, that much is true. Fear runs RAMPANT in the extreme right.



Asclepias said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> Watch out. She is a gangsta!



lol


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> *News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*


 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Do we have a NAME for the killer cop?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > *News just in that the cop in question's face had been injured.*
> ...



Do you ever WAIT before jumping to conclusions?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

Picaro said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Lets not jump to any conclusions here, okay?
> ...



Eh?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


Tell me, [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION], what conclusion have I jumped to?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Well, what other conclusion will you jump to when a white cop kills a black man? Racism.

Now excuse me.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Based on the facts at hand what other conclusion can one come to?

Let me ask you this....have the police handled this situation correctly?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Hi Marc!  Since the FBI is taking over, I guess the police are doing fine.  They aren't saying the police officer's name to protect the family and that is a good thing.

I would like to know if Michael was shot in the back.  Have we heard from LE if that is true?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



@Marc

Do you think it would be a good idea to release the name of the cop?

What do you know of what happened that night?

Do you know if Michael was on drugs?  Do you know if he had a weapon?  Do you know if he tried a "Knockout" on the cop?  Do you know if he was just horsing around?

We do know the cop's face was injured.  That came from the Police Chief.  But, if Michael was shot in the back, I'm not sure how that is going to play out.  Originally, I thought if the cop was hit in the face, he should have run after Michael, not shot him.  But if it was a Knockout Game attempt where serious injuries have taken place, I don't know.  It should be up to a jury.

But I am not going to play judge and jury here when we don't know the facts.  I'd like to think you would wait for the facts, too.  If it was a racist cop, let him go to prison for all to see.  But don't hang him from a tree before the facts come out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



According to you, no. So what good is asking me such a question in the first place? Now let me ask you this:

Are you confident you _have_ all the facts of the matter in hand before accusing this policeman of a hate crime? Perhaps you should do less knee jerking and a bit more researching.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...




Got to admit if the kid was thirty feet away when he got shot two more times, its a reasonable hypothesis that it was an unjust shooting. It could have been because he was black, or because there was an altercation, or something verbal between them, or all three.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Or, we can stop speculating. Your choice.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Yeah well, this is a message board, not a court of law. Thats what people do , express ideas, opinions or speculate. Im not claiming anything is fact.  I did say "IF".  The lab evidence will help straighten out a lot of the speculation and clarify things


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> The simian who got shot shoved the cop backwards into the car. Then the simian tried to 'jump' the cop and grab the cop's gun. A single shot was fired INSIDE THE CAR! (Can you all say: "Forensic testing of the car's interior PROVING THIS FACT!?)
> The witnesses are once again going to prove how fucking dumb they are by attempting to make up BS 'accounts' of what happened and in so doing will negate all the eye witness reports.
> I LOVE the fact that good old ambulance chaser 'Benny' is the family lawyer. WOW! That ought to be good for a few laughs.The simian got his law degree out of a Cracker Jack box. AKA he was 'streamed' through law school. 'Affirmative action' by friends.
> "Look everyone. We know these law students would never have got anywhere near a law school without affirmative action. But so what? All they will ever do is work for Blacks who just want to scam insurance companies for a few bucks and the insurance companies just cut a cheque to the lawyer to make the problem go away and the lawyer then waddles off to their Black clients and gives them half the money and they keep the rest. 'Win win'.



Obviously, You are a demonic racist Atheist. No true Christian would talk like that. You need to fall on your knees and ask for forgiveness.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 14, 2014)

How many white kids are shot by cops every day? Where's the outrage? What, no riots?

-Geaux


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that stands out to me...?  When there is a shooting in a black neighborhood and the shooter is black? No one saw anything.
> ...



   How the hell does one equate a bunch of dumbasses looting to big business?
Big business supplies jobs....and I dont have to say what those looting scum bags bring to the table. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> But you didn't have a problem when they sent 200 armed agents out to a whites mans ranch and home to seize his land



i know it shouldn't, but sometimes your total, willful ignorance just pisses me off.

i assume you're referencing bundy - nobody took his land nor were they going to. His cattle were trespassing on federal land.

jesus, just try for once to have facts in your hand before you speak.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > But you didn't have a problem when they sent 200 armed agents out to a whites mans ranch and home to seize his land
> ...



Federal land is public land. Bundy is part of the public.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Sit back and watch.. When Obama gives the criminals from other countries amnesty, the militias will make the Bundy scene look like romper room

-Geaux


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



don't be an idiot. just because a place is public doesn't mean we all have unfettered access to it. i can't go hang out in the federal courthouse at 3 am just because i'm part of the public. 

but let's not derail the thread.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



I find it rather interesting that when a black on black shooting happens, not a single witness will come forward to testify on what he or she saw.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 14, 2014)

All the alledged witnesses to an alledged murder and no one thought, "Hey that racist cop is harassing that black guy, I should document this with my cellphone." 

Would love to poll the residents to find out how many in the vicinity own cellphones with picture.video capability. Bet it's a lot, but no footage? Hmm, could it be they did document it but it only confirms the officer's account? Hence why 'no footage available?'


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> All the alledged witnesses to an alledged murder and no one thought, "Hey that racist cop is harassing that black guy, I should document this with my cellphone."
> 
> Would love to poll the residents to find out how many in the vicinity own cellphones with picture.video capability. Bet it's a lot, but no footage? Hmm, could it be they did document it but it only confirms the officer's account? Hence why 'no footage available?'



sometimes things happen quickly. 

and i don't see how you could think someone would have gotten video of the first encounter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Why doesn't it? Who does the land belong to? We the people, that's who. 

Federal courthouse is closed at 3 am and it's quite different than a pasture. 

However you can hang out in a federal building all day long during business hours.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > All the alledged witnesses to an alledged murder and no one thought, "Hey that racist cop is harassing that black guy, I should document this with my cellphone."
> ...



What makes you think it wasn't captured on video?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 14, 2014)

Everyone around here with these things already has them in their hands. Can't take that long to start recording video.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 14, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Everyone around here with these things already has them in their hands. Can't take that long to start recording video.



IF there is anyone with a video of the incident which 'proves' the cop was in the wrong that video would be in the hands of the FBI by now. There were dozens of Black 'children' roaming the streets.......all "just on their way home". 
No video will ever surface b/c 'SNITCHES GET STITCHES'. It's the mantra of every inner city thug.
The first words a Black baby learns are 'SNITCHES GET STITCHES'.....from their 'baby-mama'. Who knows who 'daddy' is? All the other Black members in the family are either in jail, about to be put in jail or just about to get out of jail.
On the street if a Black MFer hasn't spent time in jail by the time he's sixteen there's something wrong with the dude.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone around here with these things already has them in their hands. Can't take that long to start recording video.
> ...



There were plenty of snitches talking to the media. 

I suppose they haven't gotten the 'SNITCHES GET STITCHES' memo.


----------



## ogibillm (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



i'm hoping it was.
dashboard cam, body cam, or someone's cell phone.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

ogibillm said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



If it was a cell phone and it proved the cop did something wrong, it would have already been in the media.

Police cams are not released until after the investigation is completed.

I'm willing to bet if such a video does exist, it will show the officer acted appropriately.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...


How can a cop be a vigilante?

vig·i·lan·te noun \&#716;vi-j&#601;-&#712;lan-t&#275;\
: a person who is not a police officer but who tries to catch and punish criminals

Vigilante - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

Haven't we dumbed down enough?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So is Area 51; but, if you think you can waltz in there as "part of the public" we'll be reading your obituary shortly thereafter. Besides, Bundy was behind on his lease payments as I recollect.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I think that land is restricted for military use. Test sites for bombs and such things, it's probably not a good idea to disobey the warning signs.

Why do you keep comparing the land Bundy was on to federal building and military complexes?

It's apples and oranges.

Public land such as national forests should be for public use. Who does it hurt when his cows are eating public grass?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


That's a illustration of the differences between left and right. The left thinks government owns everything and everybody.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



People speculate. Thats what the message board is for.  If you dont like it dont read it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Public rangelands are LEASED to people who want to graze their cattle therein. The government wanted to restrict grazing on a specific parcel of land to protect an endangered species. Bundy's protest sparked an inquiry into his grazing privileges whereas it was discovered he had stopped making payments.

Who is hurt by all of this? The public. Bundy was robbing the public coffers of funds that could be used to help maintain  rangelands and parks; then, when told the government wanted to revoke his grazing privileges and reclaim the land, he had the audacity to resist.


----------



## Wake (Aug 14, 2014)

Guys, I've got a question.

Some are saying this young man was shot in the back.

Here a photo of him dead, and it doesn't look like there's any blood on his back...



Spoiler: NSFW: Graphic Picture!









Breaking: Officer in Fatal Shooting of #MikeBrown Was Injured in the Incident ? Treated at Hospital | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> Guys, I've got a question.
> 
> Some are saying this young man was shot in the back.
> 
> ...



I think all the witnesses said he stopped like he was hit by a bullet and then turned around with his hands up.



> "Michael jerks his body, as if he's been hit," Mitchell said.
> Then he faced the officer and put his hands in the air, but the officer kept firing, both women said. He sank to the pavement.


----------



## Wake (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I think all the witnesses said he stopped like he was hit by a bullet and then turned around with his hands up.



That doesn't jive with other accounts that he was running and shot in the back twice by a vigilante.

We're getting mixed accounts here...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I think all the witnesses said he stopped like he was hit by a bullet and then turned around with his hands up.
> ...



Thats typical.  The more people that witness an event the more different stories you get. Its a common problem with police investigations due to perspectives.  Have you ever done the experiment in college where you whisper something into one persons ear and its passed around the class?  By the time it gets back to the original person the entire message is often changed. The same type of principle applies here.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/do-the-eyes-have-it/


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Yeaaah..perspective thats what it is. That explains everything....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I know you are uneducated but dont broadcast it to the world. 



> Since the 1990s, when DNA testing was first introduced, Innocence Project researchers have reported that 73 percent of the 239 convictions overturned through DNA testing were based on eyewitness testimony.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's a poor comparison. A vigilante is someone who acts without the authority of the law. Maybe the looting left just likes the word. Way to go people. You sure showed those Cops when you broke into businesses and stole property from people who probably agree with you.



what comparison is that? The op says the cop ACTED like a vigilante, it does not say he was one. That " acting like a vigilante" definition is certainly congruent with what information we have heard thus far. Cops can  behave criminally and operate outside the scope of the law too.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



What endangered species? The ones they had to euthanize due to over population and shortage of funding? 

What is more important for human survival, cattle or turtles?

How much of the "grazing fees " did your family receive before Bundy decided to stop paying?

The Desert Tortoise in Relation to Cattle Grazing

To summarize the article,  the full article has all the proper scientific citations to back up the conclusions. 

The Tortoise population actually INCREASES where cattle are grazing. Why? Cowshit. Cow manure is masticated grasses that pass rather quickly through the alimentary system of cows. When it comes out, it is loaded with undigested nutrients, proteins, and minerals that are produced in the bovine system. Tortoises eat that dung and can consume far more calories and proteins than grazing on their own. When there are no cows, they try to feed on jackrabbit stool, coyote stool, and mule deer dung. In fact, if they don't have it, they don't have the nitrogen necessary to eliminate unhealthy potassium buildup. The thing that hurts Tortoise populations? Grasshoppers. They eat the grass, the rabbits and deer can't feed and move away, the Tortoise population decreases.


----------



## Wake (Aug 14, 2014)

Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?

One thing to note is this:



> Michael Browns rap sheet:
> 
> Description: *Burglary  1st Degree* { Felony B RSMo: 569.160 }
> Date: 11/02/2013 Code: 1401000
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?
> 
> One thing to note is this:
> 
> ...



Where did you get that?  According to the news he had no criminal record. Not that it makes a difference if the cop shot him as the witnesses say.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/14/michael-brown-no-record/14041457/


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?
> 
> One thing to note is this:
> 
> ...



That has been debunked.

Michael Brown had no criminal background


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

The 3 witnesses I have heard so far are pretty consistent on what happened. The guy that was with him is the only one that actually said the cop shot him in the back and he was hiding behind a car. I can see how someone would come to that conclusion if the victim stopped like he was hit and turned around as the other 2 witnesses described it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

If we want to consider his character here is a good piece on him.

UPDATE: Gentle Giant Michael Brown -- ANON releases Dispatch tapes from Brown murder. Live.



> He earned his diploma on August 1st, through sheer dogged persistence. Not only that -- Mike was accepted and enrolled into a vocational school specializing in air conditioning and heating, a career journey into the future, which was to begin just days after he was murdered by the Ferguson police.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...


Check this out...


			
				GHook93 said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -2025 reputation points from GHook93.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


That's what I got from that poster for reporting facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



What else do you expect from cave chimps like him?


----------



## The Professor (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...



I'm beginning to think you believe that the majority of Whites are afraid of Blacks.  I have no clue where you got this idea but you are mistaken.  Having dark skin does not make a man stronger or more feared, nor does light skin make a man smarter or more moral.  Skin color does not define a man.  There are both White and Black heroes and cowards just as  there are both  White and Black geniuses and fools.  You would have to look far and wide to find any man  Black or White  who would be afraid of the young man in the picture.  He's a good looking youngster but he is obvious out of shape.  If he wants to scare anyone he better start hitting the gym.

For the record, I am White and have never been afraid of any man's skin pigment.   I'm sure that applies to all my friends, both Black and White.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

We all remember what a sweet innocent little kid Trayvon was.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



Jesus Christ, what a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

The Professor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I wasnt talking to you but I sure must have touched a nerve.

I get that clue from the countless coward white racists that have nothing to say except while accelerating away in pickup trucks. Never has one said anything to my face. 

The fact that a gesture is supposed to be a gang sign because a Black kid does it is more proof of that fear.

I dont think a majority of whites are afraid.  I know all the racist ones are.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

When you fight with an armed policeman you ought to be shot just out of sheer stupidity.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When you serve some time in the military, that's when you learn about fear.  Until then, you're just popping off.  Have you been in the military ?  Ever had machine gun fire coming in 3 feet over your head while you were moving foward on your stomach ?  ever gone through a chlorine gas chamber while hoping your gas mask is on tight enough ?
Ever ran down a field full of smoke and gas with tanks and jeeps rumbling around you that you can't see ?
Ever come face to face with a North Vietnamese Lieutenant who would rip all the skin right off your face with a bayonet, just as soon as look at you ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> When you fight with an armed policeman you ought to be shot just out of sheer stupidity.



Absolutely correct.  We are now hearing from witnesses who say Brown "tussled" with the officer.  That's different than the earlier witnesses who painted Brown up to be a saint.

  You attack, you tussle, you fight, you get shot.  And even if Brown decided he didn't want to fight the cop, and started to run away, just by fighting with the cop, he established himself as a violent criminal, who had just committed a violent crime (fighting, resisting arrest, whatever else), giving the cop justification for shooting at him to prevent him from escaping.

One thing is for sure.  The protesters have no business to be out protesting anything.  They don't know what happened.  None of them have claimed to have seen the event or videod  it, and they should all shut the hell up, at least until an investigation is completed/

Hell, they have't even autopsied the guy yet.  They haven't examined the forensics yet.
And there's is no reason to be demanding to know the name of the police officer who shot Brown.  The cops know who he is.  The County cops know.  The FBI knows.  That's all that is necessary.  The cop and his family have received death threats.  That's more than enough reason to keep the cop's name anonymous, at least for now.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...


Hey     [MENTION=34777]Meathead[/MENTION]...

Where did I ever call the cop a vigilante?

I stated that he ACTED like a vigilante.

Learn to read.



Wake said:


> Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?
> 
> One thing to note is this:
> 
> ...


Where did you get that from?

Please provide the link for that     [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION].

Thanks.



Lonestar_logic said:


> When you fight with an armed policeman you ought to be shot just out of sheer stupidity.


White People Support Harsher Laws If They Think More Black People Are Arrested


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



I was not talking about my familiarity with fear. i was talking about pansies like you and your racist buddies that talk a big game on the messageboards or running in the other direction to a started waiting vehicle. I understand you are well acquainted with fear be it in the military or around Black guys. However, I was in the military and I was never afraid because I have been in worse situations were I grew up. I can honestly say I dont fear anything except death by drowning.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> When you fight with an armed policeman you ought to be shot just out of sheer stupidity.



Depends on if the cop is trying to shoot you for nothing.  I wouldnt stand by passively while a cop grabbed me for no reason and pulled out a gun and threatened to shoot me. You must be a retard.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?
> ...


 
 I've heard that rap sheet is a hoax and that Brown had no adult record - some are twisting that word 'adult' to mean he had a minor record that's sealed but I think that's a pretty crappy stretch imo.  I've seen nothing 'official' regarding Browns records.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


I want [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] to provide the link to where he got THAT information from.

I believe he WILLFULLY withheld it, because he KNEW he was pushing a lie.

I might be wrong, but I'll wait for the LINK before I finalize.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




I notice Wake never answered me on my request for a source. I also noticed the dates on the posted records indicate only 1 incident where he has multiple infractions which is standard practice when police arrest you.  I think its just a hoax but I would love to see the source.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


How can a cop act like a vigilante? A primary job of cops is in fact to catch criminals and they certainly have the right to defend themselves when doing so. The word "vigilante" would be superfluous otherwise.

Dumbed down is correct


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Where is the proof the kid was a criminal?  The cop was indeed acting like a vigilante by accosting him with no reason to do so. I keep hearing he was trying to rob a store but I dont see any proof of that.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Police have the responsibility to stop and question anyone they suspect, regardless of criminal record (how would they know?).  A vigilante does not. You and the OP are both idiots, but then we already knew that.

Regardless, we still don't know what happened. Until we do, you don't get to play the victim here. You already play the victim everywhere else anyway.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The police get out of their car to question someone or speak to them through the window. You don't grab them by the neck and pull a gun on them. You are full of shit as usual.  

Police don't have the responsibility to stop and question someone unless there is a reason to. Being Black is not an acceptable reason. Also the person being questioned doesn't have to say anything except I need to speak to my attorney.

Yes we do know what happened. I have heard from at least 3 witnesses.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You don't know what happened and neither do I. However, I expect if Brown simply requested to speak to an attorney he would be alive today.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I have a great idea of what happened.  I have witnesses that have the almost identical story and past experience. You have no clue of what would have happened had the 18 year requested his attorney. Evidently the cop broke all protocol by grabbing the kid around the neck and pulling a gun on him for nothing.  What makes you think asking to speak to an attorney would have stopped him?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Evidently, the kid is dead and the cop killed him. Other than that you've got nothing. This is par for the course when you talk about race, which is all you talk about anyway.

Playing a victim and being a race pimp are not very impressive.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I see you ran out of your standard excuses and revealed your true sentiments that you are happy a Black kid was killed.  What do you mean I have nothing?  I have 3 witnesses with pretty much the exact same story.  Trying to make this about me is not impressive at all and pretty much exposes you as a weak POS.

Things I want to know.

1. Why was the cop accosting the victim in the first place? 

2.  Why did the cop grab him through a window instead of getting out of the car to question him?

3. Why is the cop shooting at someone that is running *away* from them?


----------



## Wake (Aug 14, 2014)

I checked, and it looks like that source I got was wrong. Someone had posted it elsewhere, with a link, but later articles had came up showing otherwise.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > When you fight with an armed policeman you ought to be shot just out of sheer stupidity.
> ...



That didn't happen in this case. Why are you so afraid of white people?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



One of the witnesses said that she saw a struggle in the car.

As for handling the situation properly, neither side has actually done that. Funny thing is, I have been complaining about police getting military equipment for years. IF they didn't have all those fancy guns, and the up armored trucks, they wouldn't be acting they way they are.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You talk a good fight on this message board where your safe, but if you were staring into my eyes in person, you'd probably faint, which would relieve me of the chore of handing you your ass, punk.

So what branch of the military were you in ?  And when ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Where is YOUR proof that the cop was _"accosting him with no reason to do so"_ ?  That's a rhetorical question. I'll answer it.  You don't have any.
The witnesses accounts are a conflicting mish-mash.  Some of them say Brown was "tusseling" with the cop.  That is a crime (resisting arrest, if not felonious assault on a police officer)

In time, forensics will provide some answers.  If Brown's fingerprints or DNA are found on the police car or the cop's uniform, that will give some indication that there was a crime going on here, also indicating a possible valid reason for shooting.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



HA HA HA!!  Good one!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Like I said you can talk tough on the message board but everyone knows you would be meek as a kitten in person. Pussies like you all talk tough. As long as you are safe on the internet. 

What do you want to know what branch I was in and why is that relevant?  I could have been in the Air Force but that wouldn't make *you* less of a pussy.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He didn't stop and question Brown because he was Black.  He did it because the 2 guys were walking IN THE STREET, you boob!  You know.... where cars need to drive ?  Pedestrians are supposed to be on the sidewalk (unless they're crossing the street), not walking right out in the lane of traffic, in front of cars, where cars would have to stop for them.

Yes, the person DOES need to speak.  They only have the right to remain silent if they're being arrested, which was not the case initially.

And your 3 witnesses are worth about as much as a rock in the bottom of a pond. They have other witnesses who contradict them and agree with the cops' version,  I sense this is where the truth is.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



My proof is the witness that was walking with him. So far that's the only proof out there.  How would DNA on the cop prove a crime was going on when the cop grabbed him and tried to pull him into the car? I know you are stupid but you do realize DNA doesn't explain how it got there?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



HA HA HA!!  This is too IDIOTIC to be dignified with a response.  Seriously.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is that what you just did? Yet you are complaining about  him doing it?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You dont grab people through a window because they were walking in the street you retard.

No the person doesnt need to answer any question. Dont you know your rights you clown? What kind of a moron are you? 



> - You have the right to remain silent. If you wish to exercise that right, say so out loud.
> - You have the right to refuse to consent to a search of yourself, your car or your home.
> - If you are not under arrest, you have the right to calmly leave.
> - You have the right to a lawyer if you are arrested. Ask for one immediately.
> - Regardless of your immigration or citizenship status, you have constitutional rights.



I have only heard from 3 witnesses. Where are the other witnesses?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Since I wasnt talking to you that would make you an idiot for addressing it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

GHook93 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  Why would I complain about him?  He is a joke not someone that is actually relevant.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That witness' testimony isn't worth a dime.  and neither are all the Brown sympathizers.  What is worth more is the witnesses (all Black) who say they saw Brown "tussleing " with the cop (which agrees with the cops' version).  It's beginning to look lke this will be what will get a grand jury to say > Forget it.  No case.  End of story.  Just another dumb kid who wasn't bright enough to stay away from somebody with a gun, and not tussel with him.  You fight with a cop, you get shot. Period.

As for the DNA, there's no reason why Brown's DNA would be on the police car or the uniform if Brown was just following the cop's directions, and allowing himself to be peacefully questioned. Also, the cop happens to have a 6 year impeccable record.  That makes the likelihood that he started the altercation very unlikely.

  Unless this (like what happened in the Zimmerman case) gets politically twisted by race-hustler Al Sharpton, who has made his gracious appearance, this thing will die in the grand jury (if it even makes it that far).

In the meantime, all those protestors looting, fighting, shooting at a police helicopter, committing arson on the convenience store, and whatever other crimes they committed, should be hunted down, and arrested.  For those who say "No justice, no peace", if they disturbed the peace, they'll get THEIR justice all right.  In a jail cell.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I talk tough on the message board ?  HA HA.  That's what YOU do, Tinkerbell.

Pussies like you all talk tough. As long as you are safe on the internet.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Why are the witness testimonies not worth a dime?  Where are the links to the other Black witnesses testimony that apparently merit worthiness to you? 

As for the DNA, if the officer grabbed him and pulled him into the car as the witnesses said that would place DNA on the officer and the car nimrod. 

Again you dont have to allow yourself to be questioned by the cops. Thats your right as a US citizen.  Did you go to school or did you flunk out?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's what YOU are.  And everyone know it.  You're the laughingstock of this forum, didn't you know ?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well you are safe then. No worries.  Tell us again how you have to answer a cops questions.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You think you touched a nerve with me?  Wrong again.  You need to quit thinking that everything you say has people running for cover or that  they are somehow suffering from the strength of your argument.    You're good but not that good.

Although you did not address me by name, there was a suggestion that the lad in the picture would cause a White man to be afraid just because the young man is  Black.  As a White man, I decided to set the record straight by pointing out there was nothing to fear from an out-of-shape 18-year old regardless of his race.

Finally, you say: "I dont think a majority of whites are afraid.  I know all the racist ones are."

I would make two points which I thought should be obvious:

1.  *Most* Whites are not afraid of Blacks.  Period.  I have never met a White man who was afraid of another man simply because that man was Black  Only fools (both Black and White) think that darker skin equates with superior strength or courage.  I never bought into that bullshit.  Did you?

2.   I have no idea where you got the idea that all racists were afraid of Blacks, but once again you are wrong.  There are racists that are not the least afraid of Blacks.  There have been more than a few news stories over the years which told of radical racists targeting Blacks and  attacking them, often violently and sometimes deadly.   I doubt they were afraid of those they attacked.

That "fear of Blacks" thing is a myth.  A joke.  Sometimes I think that *some* Blacks enjoy the perception that they strike terror in the hearts of Whites, but that perception is based on ignorance and pure ego.   

I'm done with this thread so you can have the last word.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I thought you were the laughing stock?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ferguson police units are not equipped with dash cams.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 14, 2014)

White people are not afraid of blacks.   That's flat silly.   What they are now is highly suspicious.   Whites aren't afraid that they might be attacked.   They expect it.   Because they expect it they behave accordingly.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

The Professor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...



Its evident I touched a nerve or you would not have responded in the manner you did. It has nothing to do with me being good or not.  I dont need to quit thinking anything. I'm an adult and will think as I choose.

You said nothing about what shape the kid was in. You simply jumped in at the suggestion that white people are afraid of Black people to the point that they would label a gesture a gang sign simply because the kid was Black.

I agree that not all whites are afraid of Blacks but there are a lot.  I have white friends that have told me lots of whites are afraid of Blacks so I think I will believe them over you.  I have met many white racists that would not fight back even when I slapped them hard enough to turn them red trying to provoke a reaction.  What would you call that?

As I said above I got that conclusion by personal experience, hearing stories from my grandfather and father, and other Black men accounts from their run ins with white racists.

There is nothing great about having people fear you.  It only comes in handy when dealing with people that would attempt to do you harm. Yes that portion of it is funny to me but with white people that are not racist its a burden.

Thanks for letting me have the last word.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Man you really are stupid, aren't you ?

EARTH TO WHATEVER YOUR NAME IS:  

1.  You are shooting your mouth off while being ignorant of all the various witnesses who have come foward, and what they've said.    This is too funny.

2.  You don't have a shred of evidence that the cop grabbed Brown through the window (which is highly unlikely noting the cops' good 6 year record)  Black protest sympathizers don't qualify as credible witnesses.  We don't even know for sure if they were even there at the time (you got a video ?)

3.  YES, the person DOES need to answer the cops' questions. Dont you know your rights you clown? What kind of a moron are you?   As I just educated you > Miranda rights only apply when an arrest is being made (but that wasn't the case initially) Pheeeeew! (high-pitched whistle ) Some people have to be told twice.

4.  You do NOT have right to refuse to consent to a search of yourself or your car, once an officer has established probable cause to detain you, which was established by the 2 idiots walking in the street disrupting traffic.

5.  NO, you do not have the right to calmly leave while a cop is questioning you.

6.  If you don't act correctly, when you are stopped, you run a big risk of being arrested for obstruction of justice, and I just might have saved you from going to jail one of those days,  You're welcome.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Well I've seen reports from other witnesses who say that kid reached for the cops gun. 

Who does one believe??


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 14, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone around here with these things already has them in their hands. Can't take that long to start recording video.
> ...




Who was Mike Brown? Profile of black teenager shot in Missouri - CSMonitor.com

Any evidence this kid had a criminal record?  i understand there is so much about this case yet to come out in the evidence,  but it really seems bothersome to me that a cop needs to shoot someone 8 times in the middle of the street. Youve already shot the kid once or twice, you have your gun drawn on him and if his not moving,  why not give him an order to lay on the ground.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> White people are not afraid of blacks.   That's flat silly.   What they are now is highly suspicious.   Whites aren't afraid that they might be attacked.   They expect it.   Because they expect it they behave accordingly.



Not all white people are afraid of Black people. I have/had white male friends that were not afraid.  I know a lot of white women that are not afraid. However a lot of white people are afraid of Black people. In my experience most of them are backwards thinking racists. That's why they label people as thugs for what they wear and hand gestures.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I asked for links to the other witnesses. Did you think I forgot because you went on a rant? BTW the ACLU and my attorney disagrees with your interpretation of your rights. You really cant be this dumb can you?

https://www.aclu.org/drug-law-reform-immigrants-rights-racial-justice/know-your-rights-what-do-if-you#2



> IF YOU ARE STOPPED FOR QUESTIONING
> Stay calm. Don't run. Don't argue, resist or obstruct the police, even if you are innocent or police are violating your rights. Keep your hands where police can see them.
> Ask if you are free to leave. If the officer says yes, calmly and silently walk away. If you are under arrest, you have a right to know why.
> You have the right to remain silent and cannot be punished for refusing to answer questions. If you wish to remain silent, tell the officer out loud. In some states, you must give your name if asked to identify yourself.
> You do not have to consent to a search of yourself or your belongings, but police may "pat down" your clothing if they suspect a weapon. You should not physically resist, but you have the right to refuse consent for any further search. If you do consent, it can affect you later in court.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> White people are not afraid of blacks.   That's flat silly.   What they are now is highly suspicious.   Whites aren't afraid that they might be attacked.   They expect it.   Because they expect it they behave accordingly.



Yeah.  And this is the "accordingly".  Waiting for the first idiot who decides to play the knockout game.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Claudette said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



Could you kindly provide a link?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > White people are not afraid of blacks.   That's flat silly.   What they are now is highly suspicious.   Whites aren't afraid that they might be attacked.   They expect it.   Because they expect it they behave accordingly.
> ...




I told you that you were scary.  You need a gun.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You might want to find another attorney.   They aren't an "interpretation".  They're the facts.  You said _"if the officer says yes"  _  That's nice. And if he says NO, then NO, you are NOT free to leave.  Maybe you should hire ME to be your attorney.  Sounds like you'll get in less trouble that way. 

For your link to other witnesses who talked about the tusseling, your link could be any TV news report about the shooting that's been on since about 6 PM yesterday.  Try to keep up, OK ?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/14/us/missouri-teen-shooting/index.html

http://www.kmov.com/special-coverag...n-Jr-shooting-speaks-to-News-4-271139501.html


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



My attorney works just fine. So does the ACLU. Your interpretation is stupid and wrong.  If you are not under arrest you dont have to say anything stupid.

I didnt ask for a link to "tussling". I asked for a link to other witnesses that say something different happened.  All the witnesses say there was a struggle moron.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Too late. You just admitted you were too afraid to handle it with your hands like a man would.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You retard.  Both those links support the existing testimony from the other 3 witnesses. 

Thats now 4 people. Do you have anything different?  Something along the lines of the kid attacking the car and trying to take the cops gun?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 14, 2014)

Based on the interviews presented by Johnson - there are three different retellings of the story.

In one account Johnson says that the officer drove past, then reversed back to them, attempted to open his door but the door bounced off Brown and closed on him.

In another one Johnson skips the whole reverse and almost hitting them part, and says that they had their conversation and then the officer tried to 'thrust' the door open but there wasn't room.

In one of the account, Brown was being choked through the window by the officer, who after a struggle, pulled his gun, said "I'll shoot you," then fired his gun inside the vehicle.

In another account, Brown was being choked through the window by the officer, who drew his gun, said "I'll shoot you' and immediately shot, Brown was bleeding.

In another, the officer first said "I'll shoot you," then said "I'm gonna shoot you," then the officer fired, and Brown was bleeding.

In one of the accounts Brown and Johnson then started running, but, upon feeling a second bullet hit him, Brown told Johnson to keep running then turned around, putting his hands in the air and saying he was unarmed.

In another, Johnson hid behind a car with screaming people in it and watched the officer shoot Brown, who was on his knees with his hands in the air.

Brown was then shot an additional four, or six times (depending on which retelling.)


Now I'm not going to argue that Johnson is necessarily making those changes because he is lying, he could very well be doing it subconsciously as that is a common function of memory writing and recall - but the end result is the same, his testimony 'is' changing with every interview so it's 'creditability' is losing face. Should stop retelling it now - three interviews is more than enough. 

That said, I have some questions:

1) Did the police get Johnson's account of the incident at the scene or did he immediately flee the scene? If Johnson did flee the scene, that's a bit unfortunate for the validity of his account. (Not that if his story is true, I would blame him one bit for fleeing a bat shit crazy officer that just executed his buddy.) If he didn't flee, and they do have his report then what caused him to no longer be in fear for his life after watching his friend get executed?

2) Johnson says the officer reached out the window and started choking Brown, and that Brown was 'struggling' back and forth with the officer trying to get away. Then the officer either shot Brown, or discharged his weapon in the car, and they both ran. So I'm trying to picture this: the officer is choking Brown through the window with one hand [else the officer would not be able to draw his gun.] First I'm going to say that Brown looks pretty big to me - say 6 foot, though a bit overweight perhaps rather than muscle. Now if Brown wasn't strong enough to get away from the officers one-handed choking BEFORE he was shot, how did he manage to get away from it AFTER being shot? I would think that being shot would weaken you wouldn't it? I mean adrenalin sure, but Brown's already being choked according to Johnson, so that effect was already in play.

3) I've never been shot, but I imagine it hurts like hell, so I'm having a difficult time understanding how one could get shot twice and not fall to the ground in pain; much less have the coherency to tell a buddy to keep running, kneel, and put my hands above my head saying I was unarmed. I mean I've heard of people getting shot repeatedly while on drugs and they keep going, but I've never heard of something like this where there is basically no indication of this young man getting shot twice in the telling's [other than the blood.]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 14, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Interestingly, just like Marc, you started jumping to conclusions. You come off as someone who thinks the cop was in the wrong here. A lot of conclusions are guised with the word 'if.' Besides, read your first sentence. "Got to admit if the kid was thirty feet away when he got shot two more times, its a reasonable hypothesis that it was an unjust shooting." Sorry dude. Not buying it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Based on the interviews presented by Johnson - there are three different retellings of the story.
> 
> In one account Johnson says that the officer drove past, then reversed back to them, attempted to open his door but the door bounced off Brown and closed on him.
> 
> ...



I've only heard one version of Johnsons account.  Do you have a link to the other 2?

I can answer #3. People get shot all the time and don't even feel it initially.  I saw a guy get shot at a party and he kept on running until he collapsed outside down the block.


Edit....

I found another account where he contradicts himself about the initial contact in the same story but its not something that would make me think he was lying. I think the shock of seeing something like that up close would leave you a little unsure about the order of the events.  How he pulled up initially has nothing to do with the actual shooting.  I have to admit that the incident as described by Johnson sounds all too familiar where I am from.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You never have to say anything stupid.  You are perfectly free to say smart things , although, in your case, I suppose that would be quite a challenge. 

And no, your attorney isn't working just fine, because you don't have one. 

HA HA.  EARTH TO ASSLEPIAS:  If all the witnesses say there was a struggle, then that confirms the officer's story.  He's vindicated.  You fight with a cop, you get shot, didn't you know ?

As for the, out of the car shooting, well, that is all coming from witnesses who are Blacks in the community, and we all know that they stick up for each other, and don't like the police.  This isn't a very strong level of testimony.  

If the cop really did do what they say he did while outside the car, with Brown on his knees/hands in air, then yes that cop would be in the wrong, and he should be penalized, but looking at the apparent built-in bias of the witnesses, the willingness of the protesters to protest when they don't know what happened, the testimony of the hospital staffers who treated the cop for facial injuries, the impeccable 6 year record of the cop, putting it all on a balance scale, I would guess the cop is telling the truth.  Not much to go on here, other than he said, she said, and the whole thing could easily fall from insufficient evidence.  Anybody got a video ?

"Witnesses".


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Thanks. I pretty much knew you had nothing other than your own opinion. Too bad you don't get to determine who is credible and who is not.  The witness testimony from all 4 witnesses is credible to me. From everything they said it sounds like business as usual from the police dept in majority black areas. You're dismissed from this conversation due to being an ignorant racist.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A stupid man would handle it with his hands if the attacker was bigger, younger, you're outnumbered, has a knife, lots of scenarios.  Told you you were stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You said knockout.  Last I heard the knock out was with your hands.  The size doesnt matter.  Admit it you are afraid of your own shadow.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2014)

You hear on the news a lot about the police doing shit like this. To make this a issue of race is quite dumb.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It sounds to you like the witnesses are credible because they're saying what you want to hear.  And you just hung yourself when you said _"business as usual from the police dept in majority black areas"_  Two blocks from my house is a majority black area, I've been here for 4 years, and we've never had incidents like this.  Same with all the other majority black areas.  You're just biassed that's all. Misspelling of biassed was intentional. 

PS -   You're dismissed from this conversation due to being an ignorant racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2014)

If the evidence keeps supporting the witenesses conclusion of what came down...I believe that police officer should pay a heavy price. Why I am pissed off is this isn't about race or a reason to riot.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Admit it, little boy.  You just got your ass handed to you by me, and you're a sore LOSER.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If the evidence keeps supporting the witenesses conclusion of what came down...I believe that police officer should pay a heavy price. Why I am pissed off is this isn't about race or a reason to riot.



The is no evidence that what the witnesses are saying is actually"evidence", or that they have "conclusions", as opposed to declarations (which are subject to dishonesty), or that these so-called witnesses were ever even at the scene when it happened, or ever saw any of it whatsoever. 

Anybody can* say* anything. Simple words don't mean squat.  One could say the president of the United States smokes cocaine.  That doesn't mean he does.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If the evidence keeps supporting the witenesses conclusion of what came down...I believe that police officer should pay a heavy price. Why I am pissed off is this isn't about race or a reason to riot.



Hard to distinguish if this is a race issue or not.  My point is the scenario is all to common in majority Black or Latino neighborhoods like the one I grew up in. Cops harassing you for no reason. Then one day someone gets killed for "resisting". If its not because you are Black or Latino then what is it?  They didnt do the same stuff in the next city over and they were white boys doing the same jay walking and other dumb things teenage boys do.

I don't condone the rioting but you cant push people and not expect a back lash.  Rioting is the least of the worries if this isn't corrected.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?
> ...



No it's not, it's not even a victory sign.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread is a farce.  I'm outta here.  There are REAL threads out there, calling for my attention.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## JFK_USA (Aug 14, 2014)

Jackson said:


> The sign the black man was showing was not a peace sign.  Don't know what it was,  but it wasn't peace.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.  Let's wait and hear from all witnesses.



It's a peace sign. It's popular culture to do it sideways.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > If the evidence keeps supporting the witenesses conclusion of what came down...I believe that police officer should pay a heavy price. Why I am pissed off is this isn't about race or a reason to riot.
> ...



I already explained to you what it is.  Are you dense ?  And it looks like the 2 dumbbells walking in the traffic lane are the ones who did the pushing.  Law abiding people would have just followed the cop's directions, and would not have been disrupting traffic in the first place.  Get a brain please.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The sign the black man was showing was not a peace sign.  Don't know what it was,  but it wasn't peace.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.  Let's wait and hear from all witnesses.
> ...



Never heard of that.  Somebody ought to check into it.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/46EsZR8b7x8]Tonio K - The Funky Western Civilization - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The witness says it did happen in this case. You werent there. What specifically about fighting a white cop with a gun indicates I'm afraid of white people?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see if I've met the quota to post links yet:

 
 
Michael Brown?s Friend: He Was 'Shot Like An Animal? - Video on NBCNews.com

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-wlDI6hg18#t=20[/ame]

 I believe I got those in order of their release.  There's other inconsistences in the accounts as well - like in one version he says the officer pulled Brown into the car, in another he says he just 'tried' to pull Brown into the car but couldn't [basically Brown was too tall], etc.  

 Like I said though, I'm not sure if Johnson is purposefully changing the story or not, he might just be adding stuff in trying to clarify what he believes he saw [or what he 'now' believes he saw if it's being rewritten, which is again fairly common.]


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The sign the black man was showing was not a peace sign.  Don't know what it was,  but it wasn't peace.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.  Let's wait and hear from all witnesses.
> ...



Not with an open thumb.  Never with an open thumb.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


only scared white people say shit like that...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


false.. there is no standard way to do it it's regional.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The sign the black man was showing was not a peace sign.  Don't know what it was,  but it wasn't peace.  Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.  Let's wait and hear from all witnesses.
> ...



  It's also the vice lords sign and he's wearing their colors.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



Thanks. I never saw the last one.  IMO those inconsistencies are pretty tame. They will be challenged by the defense attorney in court rightfully but the differences are too minute to pose much of a challenge for the prosecution.  Whats the difference between the cop attempting to pull him in the car and actually succeeding to pull him into the car?  Either way he attacked the kid first without provocation. He still pulled his gun on an unarmed person for nothing. The cop better hope to hell he didn't shoot him in the back while he was running or at a distance once he turned around.  I dont see how this can be explained away unless all 4 witnesses are lying. Forensics will show how close he was to the gun each time he was shot.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



Checked out images for the peace sign made with hands.  Every single one has the thumb crossed over the bottom to fingers with the index finger and the middle finger making a "V," even the sideways one.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pea...yvYHAAQ&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1525&bih=695&dpr=0.9


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

Claudette said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...


  [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION]

What's the name the other witnesses?

Please provide them w/a link.

Thanks.

BTW, even if what the cop says is 123% correct, it's still murder.

Think about what his account was, there's no justification for the shooting.

Again, we have days and days and days of no word from the authorities as to who he is.

However, we can bet everything on the bank that he's being lawyer ed up, shielded and coached what "the story" will be.

This is not good.

Although, as of not too long ago, things SEEM to finally be headed in the right direction.

Seeing as how MO is the "Show Me" state...we'll see.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You didnt check out every single image. Did you really think anyone would believe that?  Besides, who told you that after you start doing a gesture one way you upload it to the internet?

64,900,000 results?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh, and BTW, the peace sign is actually also a gang sign, except they call it the "victory" sign.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Michael Brown family attorney: 'this is not a black, white issue' ? The Lead with Jake Tapper - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Oh, and BTW, the peace sign is actually also a gang sign, except they call it the "victory" sign.


right!



The internationally known symbol for peace (U+262E &#9774; peace symbol in Unicode) was originally designed in 1958 for the British nuclear disarmament movement by Gerald Holtom.[49] Holtom, an artist and designer, made it for a march from Trafalgar Square, London to the Atomic Weapons Research Establishment at Aldermaston in England, organised by the Direct Action Committee to take place in April and supported by the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND).[49][50][51][52] Holtom's design was adapted by Eric Austen (19221999) to ceramic lapel badges.[53][54] The original design is in the Peace Museum in Bradford, England.[53]

The symbol is a combination of the semaphore signals for the letters "N" and "D," standing for "nuclear disarmament".[49] In semaphore the letter "N" is formed by a person holding two flags in an inverted "V," and the letter "D" is formed by holding one flag pointed straight up and the other pointed straight down. Superimposing these two signs forms the shape of the centre of the peace symbol.[49][55][56] Holtom later wrote to Hugh Brock, editor of Peace News, explaining the genesis of his idea:


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 14, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


OK  [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION], if it's not a peace sign, then please identify WHAT sign it is then.

You're not gonna pettyfog and muddy the issue with bogus innuendo w/o providing a counter.

I'm tired of this crap.



protectionist said:


> This thread is a farce.  I'm outta here.  There are REAL threads out there, calling for my attention.


Good riddance.

*And STAY OUT!!!!*


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 14, 2014)

Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?

The hypocrisy of these maggots knows no bounds..... Lol


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?
> 
> The hypocrisy of these maggots knows no bounds..... Lol


here you go racist!
http://www.newnation.org/


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.

 Federal Bureau of Investigation Uniform Crime Report database


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



  It's the vice lords sign and he's wearing their colors.
See for yourself.
ChicagoGangs.org Website


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

daws101 said:


> in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> 
> Federal Bureau of Investigation Uniform Crime Report database



Link for that if you dont mind.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 14, 2014)

daws101 said:


> in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> 
> Federal Bureau of Investigation Uniform Crime Report database



For this statistic to have relevance we have to be able to trust that government is impartial in how it assesses hate crimes. We know that the Federal Government is NOT impartial.

In Brooklyn a few weeks ago, ten black people surrounded a car, then beat the two white occupants, a husband and wife. They even called them racial names, as in Get those crackers and get that white whore. All in front of witnesses in the middle of the day.

The Brooklyn DA says he will not file hate crime charges.

In New Haven, a few days before that, 500 black people attending a party called An All Black Affair, destroyed property and rioted in a downtown restaurant. Then outside. Then in two more restaurants. Not only are there no hate crime charges, New Haven police did not arrest anyone for anything during these rampages.

Race was the central organizing feature of the party  and the riot.

A few days before that in St. Paul, a car full of black people robbed and assaulted a white woman. They called her a white bitch while holding her down so one of the assailants could urinate on her.

A few days before that in Tacoma, a car full of black people shouted racial expletives at two white soldiers. Soon one soldier was dead from a knife. No hate crime charges have been filed.

A few days before that in Pittsburgh, a group of black people pulled a white woman from her car, and while beating her, yelled Shut up white [expletive]. The other said, Get that white [expletive]. . . . 

In Iowa  yes Iowa  hordes of black people beat white people in and out of the Iowa State Fair for three nights in a row in 2011. A police report says some of the people involved were chanting Beat Whitey Night. It only takes a few magic words to turn a vicious assault into a federal hate crime. And that seems to fit the bill.

Nothing from Holder.

The same thing happened a few weeks later at the Milwaukee State Fair: Except this anti-white riot played itself out in public when local media broadcast the panicked 911 calls of black people beating and terrorizing white people. One call they have not heard in Milwaukee: The Attorney Generals call for the enforcement of hate crimes against white people.
​


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> ...



   When you factor in the percentage of the population of each it makes the numbers look a lot different as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?
> 
> The hypocrisy of these maggots knows no bounds..... Lol



White people murder white people more than anyone else cave simian.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> ...



Wait....the statics have relevance when you want to use them to point out something but in the same breath they dont have relevance when they dont work with your argument?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for the black panthers to be prosecuted for standing in front of a voting station and intimidating voters.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for you to stop diverting and answer the question I posed.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What's so hard for you to understand? 

An event X happens, police respond and this gets recorded in the statistics. 
An event Y happens, police respond and this doesn't get recorded in the statistics.

Your complaint is that the statistics shouldn't be trusted because they record the events.
My complaint is that the statistics shouldn't be trusted because they don't record the events.

The difference between our two complaints is that in the real world events did happen but this is not recorded in the statistics. 

Liberals are intent on not treating black on white hate crimes by the same standard that they apply to white on black hate crimes. This results in distorted statistics. When statistics are purposely distorted then there is no need to trust them as being reflective of reality.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Your lies are really hard to understand.  Who told you hate crime for Blacks and Whites were recorded differently?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2014)

I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> ...


are you google challenged ?

Federal Bureau of Investigation Uniform Crime Report - Bing


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > in 2010 58% of hate crime offenders were Latino or white, 18% of offenders were black, 8.9% were of individuals of multiple races and 1% of offenders were Native Americans.
> ...


oldest dodge in the world! care to link that


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



all two of them...if white voters are intimidated by that they have no right to vote .....ever heard of Jim crow?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



the john Burch society


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.



I can't believe I agree with you ....but I do.
the looting and destruction of property  kills the protesters credibility..
but then again look what happens after teams lose  football games...


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Also, we should consider the character of Michael Brown. Did he typically behave like a savage, or was he civilized?
> ...



I thought WAKE was sharper than that. He should have known that there must be at least several people in Missouri with that name. But now that he has caught up with the rest of us, has he changed his tune about  considering Mike Brown's ( deceased) character?
I'll not hold my breath waiting for that one!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 14, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



For once QW, I agree with you.  I knew it would happen someday.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 14, 2014)

I wonder what the rap sheets of the Bundy militia looked like.  One couple murdered a few people in NV....oh, they weren't *******...who cares!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2014)

[BREAKING! BREAKING!

2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!

Eyewitness to Brown shooting tells her story | MSNBC

For those who were apprehensive about the witnesses in the Michael Brown shooting  click on the link and put those doubts aside.  Meet Tiffany Mitchell: A bright, articulate beautiful, self-confident and courageous Black woman. She made me proud!

The silk skinned black diva looked right into the camera during her interview on the Lawrence O&#8217;Donnel show.  Fashionably garbed in a Black dress that could have been worn by royalty, Tiffany&#8217;s presence was the abject essence of class! The high forehead and large wide set eyes announced her high cognitive ability before she spoke a single word.   When she did part her luscious lips to speak, there was not even a hint of hip-hop gangsterism or Ebonics. 


Tiffany didn&#8217;t know Michael Brown and did not even live in that part of town. She just happened to be driving by when the whole thing started. She got out of her car and was in close proximity to the incident. Her story echoes that of the other witness.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

All ******* lie. The cop was justified in shooting that monkey in the back and again when he turned around.  Even if he wasn't, it doesn't matter because those black animals looted a store.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't believe the cops story..  In my opinion, gassing reporters, stealing camera's and equipment so the truth cannot be shown and covered , tells me all I need to know about this corrupt little town's police dept.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



yeah, and I bet every single "witness" was black too.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I don't believe the cops story..  In my opinion, gassing reporters, stealing camera's and equipment so the truth cannot be shown and covered , tells me all I need to know about this corrupt little town's police dept.



Neither do I.  It is a shame that looting is fueling the USMB hate.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



Yes, because all ******* lie.    There were no white witnesses, lets throw a parade for this cop!

I see that more racists have been attracted to USMB!  Welcome, you will fit right in.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...



good witness


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...



She is going to be a problem for the defense.  She even saw them removing the bullets that missed from the neighbors house.  I hope they fry this fucker.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



So what? Is there a rule that says the witnesses have to be a certain race.


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 15, 2014)

I heard the black guy owned a gun.....

What a thug!?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I don't believe the cops story..  In my opinion, gassing reporters, stealing camera's and equipment so the truth cannot be shown and covered , tells me all I need to know about this corrupt little town's police dept.



at this point i am skeptical about the cops story 

but i have not heard much 

from what i gather 

this is going to the grand jury 

as for the aftermath 

i dont know how many have been raising concerns over the 

militarization of  local police departments


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe the cops story..  In my opinion, gassing reporters, stealing camera's and equipment so the truth cannot be shown and covered , tells me all I need to know about this corrupt little town's police dept.
> ...



It all stinks.. the whole damn thing ...  and someone paid with their life.. We all need to demand justice.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



we do not know who and how many witnesses there are


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...



Damn, you'd have a great career as a writer for Cosmo or some fashion magazine. Maybe Ebony.

This interview is probably going to be bad news for the prosecution at trial for if she changes any point between now and then then that puts her credibility in question and that's going to be Mission #1 for the defense.

What she describes is Brown fleeing the officer. The officer alleges assault. That right there gives the officer cause to purse and quite possibly to shoot.

The problem for the officer's position occurs right at the last - did he gun down an already wounded and surrendering Brown? Was it an execution. She makes it sound like an execution.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Agreed and why does it fucking matter what color the witnesses are??? A witness is a fucking witness, period.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> ...



*She is going to be a problem for the defense. She even saw them removing the bullets that missed from the neighbors house*

that is standard practice any shooting crime scene


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I know. I'm talking about her attention to detail.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



i want to see all the facts in the case 

but it does not look good for the cop 

at this point


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> ...



Forensics don't lie and will tell the truth as to whether or not he was shot in the back and then gunned down like a dog.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



They'll have their day in court to defend this cops actions but in the meantime we're watching this Police dept shred the Constitution ...  I promise you, this can be in any city USA so anyone making this about race, needs to wise the hell up and realize the dangerous precedent this sets.. Every person in this country regardless of race should be worried..


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



CNN Poll on the OJ Simpson verdict, October 6, 1995:

Jury did the right thing                

Whites             41%
African-Americans  88%

Opinion of O.J. Simpson

               Whites   African-Americans
Guilty          62%       14%
Not guilty      21%       66%


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



whether he was shot in the back or not 

it still looks like he was gunned down like  a dog 

the body seems pretty far away from the cops car


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



you are preaching to the choir


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



You forgot to mention the reputation of the LAPD. It played a large part in that stupid.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What does that have to do with some black viewer in Atlanta having a different opinion from a white viewer in Atlanta? They're not dealing with the LAPD. 

The problem here is racial solidarity. Blacks showed a remarkably degree of racial solidarity during the OJ fiasco. Forget the LAPD, CNN asked people's opinion of OJ - 62% of whites thought he was guilty compared to only 14% of blacks. Everyone saw the same damn evidence presented at trial so WHY did whites and blacks reach such diametrically opposite conclusions as to OJ's guilt?

If a lot of black residents have a hate-on for the Ferguson PD because of their own interactions with the department, this presents a perfect opportunity to stick it to the man. Racial solidarity before truth and honor. You asked what the race of the witnesses had to do with anything - well this is what is in play. Knowing how important racial solidarity is to the community how can outsiders parse what is true from what is false in statements arising from this kind of environment. Witnesses with axes to grind are not the most reliable witnesses.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



The difference is a history of cops framing and abusing blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



White viewers in Atlanta would have no knowledge of racial brutality in LA like most whites that thought Black people were lying before video came out. Most Black people know other Black people and news spreads quickly not to mention the history every since the 60's. 

Sorry you cant make me forget the LAPD. The whole force was rotten to the core. I'm not concerned with what you think of the witnesses reliability. You wont be juror so I could give a shit what you think.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Police are permitted to chase criminals. Who knows how Brown escalated his crimes. First it was walking in the street. Then he refused to follow a lawful order. Then there was a scuffle with the officer. Was that resisting arrest? We don't know. The officer thought the incident required pulling his firearm and that's always a paperwork headache for police officers. Then he fired. This is more headache for the officer so it's likely a justified action. Now we're into assault of a police officer territory, then fleeing. That definitely warrants a pursuit.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



It doesnt warrant shooting even if everything you said was actually true.  This fucker is going down. Start crying now.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



we will have to wait and see the facts 

early reports said the cop was there 

responding to quicktrip reporting a shoplifting


----------



## Gracie (Aug 15, 2014)

And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!  

  How racists justify their thought process is hilarious.   What an idiot....but, he fits in well at USMB


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



As I already said in response to that female witness video - everything the cop did could be justified, including the first wounding of Brown. Once Brown was surrendering is where the cop's position deteriorates (if the witness accounts are accurate) because now it looks like an execution of a suspect who was surrendering after giving up on fleeing.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



*As I already said in response to that female witness video*

she said didnt see what happened in the beginning 

that led up to the first shot from the vehicle


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!



What's so hard to understand? When a cop fires a gun at someone there are consequences for the cop. This means that cops aren't frivolously firing their guns. For this cop to fire his gun suggests that he believed doing so was warranted by the circumstances.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!
> ...



  No it doesn't.  Ridiculously pathetic argument on your part to say the cop must be innocent because he didn't want to do the paperwork.  Simply fucking pathetic.

That cop must have been a white angel...hell, he shouldn't have to do any paperwork...he only shot a ******.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!
> ...



or the system is corrupt beyond the wildest dreams 

i do find it strange that the cops there 

do not have dash cams


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But she described what happened at the very end - that's the heart of this issue. Even if the cop's story is correct and verifiable from the beginning but the end happened as she described, how does the cop justify shooting at a man who is down or has his hands up?

What happened in those last moments is the key to the whole outcome.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 15, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You're not big on reading comprehension, are you? Give it another try.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.



they would not have left him there for 4 hours 

if they had been covering their tracks


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!
> ...



Youre a moron.  

I cant believe you just typed that with all the cases of police killings and brutality. What a dumb ass!!!!


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I'd reply, but I don't want to do the paperwork.


  how you racists reach for straws.


----------



## Politico (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow Marcs' racism was completely overshadowed by the last 23 pages of hate.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 15, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Now, if the cop ran over a dog he would have ample paper work work to do as well.

-Geaux


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

daws101 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.
> ...


Actually, it doesn't kill the credibility of the protesters at all, because we know that the looters were not a part of the protesters, they are two different group. Anyone who claims that the credibility was lost due to the looters never had any "credibility" in the protesters to begin with and was solely looking for an excuse to say so.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


 [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] is a fraud.

His sole purpose is to bash and attack the protesters anyway.

He just grabbed the nearest thing he THOUGHT would support his BOGUS cause.

He has ZERO credibility.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

daws101 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



  Are you a dumbfuck for not posting the link in the first place? Yes,yes you are.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

daws101 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



  Are you a dumbfuck for not posting the link in the first place? Yes,yes you are.
And of course it's not a link to your source.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had it on, but I was speaking to my parents and my brother in a group Skype so couldn't hear it. She looked very poise though. Nice looking young lady.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That [MENTION=50157]Rikurzhen[/MENTION] doesn't get or understand that speaks VOLUMES.


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.


Are you suggesting that the victim, Michael Brown, had some form of criminal past [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



  Thats pretty much my take at this point. 
The sad part? Had the guys listened to the cop and got out of the street we wouldnt even be discussing this.
  I can understand the local black community getting tired of being screwed with,but when you openly defy the cops you're doing nothing but fanning the flames.
  If I knew the cops had it in for me,I sure as hell wouldnt give them the excuse they were looking for to gun me down.

  Whoops...I stand corrected. Apparently this is about more than J-walking.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.
> ...



I'm not suggesting anything.  I'm telling you that juvenile records are sealed so of course there would be no public record of Michael Brown having a criminal record.  Surely you know that.

When I was carjacked by an 18 year old, HE had no criminal record either.   Nothing admissible, but his sealed records had a rap sheet going back to armed robbery when he was 13.  

The store video of the strong arm robbery that cause the police to go to the convenience store has been released, clearly showing a perpetrator answering the description of Michael Brown.   I thought it was shoplifting, but it turned out to be a strong arm robbery.   Stills of that video have been examined and have identified the perpetrator of that strong arm robbery AS Michael Brown.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.



There would be a record of any arrests. Why cant you find any to support your implication?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Do you have a link for that?


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 15, 2014)

Put up the link proving Brown was the robber.
If there is video tape evidence which the FBI is willing to accept as fact then Brown's supporters need to waddle back to their shady porches and wait for Rev. Al to come up 'wiff' another money-maker for himself.
And the simians who use any excuse to loot and burn need to go back up their trees and wait for another opportunity.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> ...


he was unarmed... it was an execution ..


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.
> ...



I never said that Brown had a record.  That was someone else.  I was merely explaining why there would be no record even if he had been arrested.  All records are sealed because Brown would have been a juvenile.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 15, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 15, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


for most non brain dead people this would have been enough :   

Federal Bureau of Investigation Uniform Crime Report


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.



According to one of the witnesses at  the scene, neither the shooter or any of the responding officers attempted to perform CPR or to resuscitate Brown in any way. 
it, reportedly, took 35 to 40 minutes for an ambulance to get there and not ONE cop, checked for vitals. The police officers standing guard over the scene also prevented anyone else from approaching and offering medical assistance to Brown.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2014)

poetic justice
​


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.
> ...



Yes... those were the same people who ASSURED us that Brown was the salt of the earth and that there was NO CHANCE that Brown was robbing, accosting and threatening innocent people.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 15, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



i knew through the daily cos 

reported that he had "shop;lifted" 

but  strong armed robbery is quite different 

for a gentle giant


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a tough call.  I know there are "bad" cops out there, but it's also pretty scary to be a cop I imagine, if you think a perp is reaching for a weapon to shoot you or something.  I don't know how much thought I would give if I thought a person was going to shoot me or something.  

I don't know why anyone would think a cop would do this on purpose though.  I'm quite SURE he is aware of the ire it would cause and that it is pretty much guaranteed to destroy his career as a police officer.  I think it's very FEW officers that would shoot and kill a suspect "just because."  I believe that most of these are accidental shootings.  

Can't say about this one yet, as there really aren't enough definitive details available yet.  I would like to wait and hear what evidence comes out of the investigation once completed.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> poetic justice
> View attachment 31139​



No problem, killer!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> This is a tough call.  I know there are "bad" cops out there, but it's also pretty scary to be a cop I imagine, if you think a perp is reaching for a weapon to shoot you or something.  I don't know how much thought I would give if I thought a person was going to shoot me or something.
> 
> I don't know why anyone would think a cop would do this on purpose though.  I'm quite SURE he is aware of the ire it would cause and that it is pretty much guaranteed to destroy his career as a police officer.  I think it's very FEW officers that would shoot and kill a suspect "just because."  I believe that most of these are accidental shootings.
> 
> Can't say about this one yet, as there really aren't enough definitive details available yet.  I would like to wait and hear what evidence comes out of the investigation once completed.



Evidently you dont have the exposure to cops that do crazy stuff like this.  I'm going to guess you did not grow up being harassed by cops and having things planted on you?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is a tough call.  I know there are "bad" cops out there, but it's also pretty scary to be a cop I imagine, if you think a perp is reaching for a weapon to shoot you or something.  I don't know how much thought I would give if I thought a person was going to shoot me or something.
> ...



Planting something on someone and killing someone are two entirely different things.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Not really. Planting a murder weapon on someone pretty much ends their life.  If you are a cop and you have lost your integrity whats to stop you from shooting someone in cold blood?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What stops you?  Exactly what is going on now with this cop.  What motivation would he have for destroying his life and career?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



*Piaget was the first person I saw in a televised interview, on her balcony describing what she saw.  Subsequent witnesses basically said the same thing.  Unless there is some vast conspiracy that came together very, very quickly in Ferguson, the cops are lying their asses off.  Big surprise.

A friend of mine is a retired television news director from Philadelphia.  He has told me int the past that the way police treat blacks is beyond reprehensible.  

Another friend of mine was the editor for "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol".  He quit after 10 episodes because he said he couldn't stomach their brutality and racism.  He was told to cut out any scenes that made them look bad.  Big surprise.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*Stupidity and poor training.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.
> ...



*Yep, that's what is being reported.  And so much for Obama handing out all those free cell phones to black people because no one has come forward with video.  Or else the cops do what they always do and gather up cell phones of any witnesses.*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That can definitely play a role in some accidental shootings.  Just look to the NYPD for proof of poor training and stupidity.  Lol.  

NYPD Gunfire In Empire State Building Shooting Wounded All Nine Bystanders, Says Ray Kelly


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

*So it appears you really good at reading the cartoon section of news publications.  I'm impressed.*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

I think most shootings by the cops are probably justified, because the officer really did fear for his or others' safety at the time.  I think the second most common type of police shooting is probably due to accidental causes, and that intentional shootings of innocent citizens is most rare.  

Sure, cops can be tyrannical jerks, but that doesn't make them murderers.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*Yep, looks like Eric Garner is old news already. Look how deep this motherfucker cop has his arm into this man's throat.  A thin human with no health problems would have died from suffocation, too.*


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

I think they might also try to cover up accidental shootings too sometimes.  That's probably a LOT more difficult to get away with nowadays than it used to be in the old days though.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I think most shootings by the cops are probably justified, because the officer really did fear for his or others' safety at the time.  I think the second most common type of police shooting is probably due to accidental causes, and that intentional shootings of innocent citizens is most rare.
> 
> Sure, cops can be tyrannical jerks, but that doesn't make them murderers.



*I attended a party the fire fighters in my county threw last summer.  In a state like New Jersey it was no small affair.  I was stunned that the fire fighters referred to cops as "wife beaters".  Universally they are not liked by fire departments.  

When I asked why I was told that they make a mess of things and then call the fire department to clean up.  They bust into people's homes, shoot things up, leave a mess and call the guys with the hoses to wash everything down and dilute the evidence.

I wish I was making this up. *


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think most shootings by the cops are probably justified, because the officer really did fear for his or others' safety at the time.  I think the second most common type of police shooting is probably due to accidental causes, and that intentional shootings of innocent citizens is most rare.
> ...



Well I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I would never buy such a story from just some dude on the internet with absolutely NO evidence.  That is just silly to even attempt to use such an anecdote to try to convince people that ALL police officers are "bad."  Good grief!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The comfort in the belief you can get away with it.  Why do you think the KKK terrorized people but stopped once Black people could legal defend themselves?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you are claiming that officers go around killing people because they feel comfortable in that they will get away with it?  Come on!  That is silly.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Youre kidding right? May I ask what environment you grew up in?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkKQkBVyc64"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkKQkBVyc64[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Um yeah, just because it happens doesn't mean it's common.  Again, those officers are NOT killing people!!!  WTH?  Can you NOT differentiate between crimes?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > poetic justice
> ...



Nice punch! BUT, THIS IS HOW THE FIGHT ENDED:


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 15, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think most shootings by the cops are probably justified, because the officer really did fear for his or others' safety at the time.  I think the second most common type of police shooting is probably due to accidental causes, and that intentional shootings of innocent citizens is most rare.
> ...


I soooo believe you.

Seriously.

I mean, just think of the character of the type of person that wants to be a cop. At SOME level they have to be authoritarian.

Now think of the character of the type of person that wants to be a fireman. At SOME level they have to be brave and noble. These people are literally risking their lives to save people from fires. We've been mentally trained from birth to avoid intense heat at all costs, these souls are now training themselves to withstand, simply to save others.

Consider those factors.

Yes, I believe you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I have 2 cops as family members and they struggle with staying on the force due to the high number of corrupt and racists cops.  Not all of them are bad evidently but there are more than enough with god complexes simply because they have a gun and a badge.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You didnt answer my question.  Where I grew up it was very common.  Thats why we hated them.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I would actually buy that they JOKINGLY call them "wife beaters"  I know from personal experience that there is a friendly rivalry between departments.  

 At my previous job we had a contract with the local police that brought officers in on a daily basis, we also saw a lot of military police and state troopers.  Every time the different departments came in at the same time they would joke around about how this one [department] or that one [department] flubbed something (usually it was like: "so.. noticed you folks in the {department} couldn't catch that perp. the other day... Not to worry, we got him for you."), or how that one didn't have to earn his badge, stuff like that.  Then they'd laugh and start asking about how their families were doing and stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's only the case with SOME cops.  I've known a few cops, and some of them are just regular people doing their jobs and wanting to make it home to their families, believe it or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Exactly, most of them are just PEOPLE.  By the way some people talk, you'd think they were some kind of murderous monsters.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What was very common?  Cops killing people?  Sorry, all you have are anecdotes.  That is certainly not good enough to indict the entire police force.  Also, how do we know, if you had troubles with the police, that you didn't do something to deserve it?  Perhaps you're a punk or a jerk?  How should we know?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...



That video wasn't loading for me so I looked and found this interview of both Tiffany Mitchell and Piaget Crenshaw. They corroborate what Michael Brown's friend said happened very well, which looks really bad for the officer.


----------



## Politico (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Are you suggesting that the victim, Michael Brown, had some form of criminal past [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]?



Yeah about 30 minutes in the past when he strong thugged a store clerk. And people need to stop referring him as a kid. His age was irrelevant. He was a 6' 4" 290 pound man. 



NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Yep, that's what is being reported.  And so much for Obama handing out all those free cell phones to black people because no one has come forward with video.  Or else the cops do what they always do and gather up cell phones of any witnesses.*



Isn't that strange. I have pointed out multiple times the first thing our whine generation does when they see someone being murdered, mugged or falling on a subway track is get their Youtube on. Yet not one person did this time.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh, we know. No "perhaps" about it.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 16, 2014)

There are witnesses with cell phones who recorded the whole thing. They will never come forward b/c they value their lives and their family's lives.
"SNITCHES GET STITCHES"
Those are the first words out of a Black baby's mouth.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 16, 2014)

According to witnesses, white people blew up the levees in New Orleans after Katrina.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 16, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> A friend of mine is a retired television news director from Philadelphia.  He has told me int the past that the way police treat blacks is beyond reprehensible.
> 
> Another friend of mine was the editor for "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol".  He quit after 10 episodes because he said he couldn't stomach their brutality and racism.  He was told to cut out any scenes that made them look bad.  Big surprise.[/B]


You're full of shit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 16, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> There are witnesses with cell phones who recorded the whole thing. They will never come forward b/c they value their lives and their family's lives.
> "SNITCHES GET STITCHES"
> Those are the first words out of a Black baby's mouth.


No video is proof of a cover up? This is why it's impossible to reason with lefties.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 16, 2014)

Are these eye witnesses as stupid as the trayvon waste of a witness? Do they speak english?

-Geaux


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 16, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


If someone is resisting you have to let go or hold them tighter. He brought it on himself. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Look, on an internet board, your personal stories really don't hold much weight.  This is not evidence at all.  I also said that I've known cops who were good people.  So?  We have two conflicting stories.  IOW, in the bigger picture, your personal experiences with the police really don't mean anything.  

I do believe that there are bad cops and will always be some bad cops, but I do not believe that the majority of police officers in the United States are "bad" cops.  And even if they are bad cops or just jerks, that still doesn't make them murderers.  That is a HUGE jump.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I wasnt talking to you so I dont care what you believe.  If I cared I would have addressed you and asked you to believe me.  As it is my experience tells me most are bad. You dont like that then you have an issue to deal with.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, la-tee-da.    That's fine, but for the benefit of everyone else, I'm calling bull on your claim that the majority of police officers are bad.  It's probably just you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



  I guess they should have stayed home and skipped the looting.
And Dirt Nap Mike shouldnt have punched the cop in the face.

   Actions have consequences...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I never claimed the majority of police officers were bad.  I said in "my experience". Do you need help deciphering what that means?  

If it was just me why did they steal shit from, shoot for no reason, and frame other people that were not me?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Problem is, you don't "think".  You just throw things on to the thread.  Like slingling mud.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I have white friends that have told me lots of whites are afraid of Blacks so I think I will believe them over you.  I have met many white racists that would not fight back even when I slapped them hard enough to turn them red trying to provoke a reaction.  What would you call that?



I would call that 2 of the absolute dumbest *LIES* I've heard in a long time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have white friends that have told me lots of whites are afraid of Blacks so I think I will believe them over you.  I have met many white racists that would not fight back even when I slapped them hard enough to turn them red trying to provoke a reaction.  What would you call that?
> ...



  Wow!! He sounds just like Dirt Nap Mike dont he.
And he'd end up just like him if he went around slappen folks.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: spoiler
> ...



I watched him once, for as long as I could stand listening to his shouting voice. (this guy could be the next Al Sharpton)  I noticed that he paused quite often and said "uh, uh..."  He had the look of someone who was partially telling what he saw, and partially making it up as he went along.

Besides that he was a lawbreaker, accompliss to a violent criminal, and has the credibility of a warthog.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I have white friends that have told me lots of whites are afraid of Blacks so I think I will believe them over you.  I have met many white racists that would not fight back even when I slapped them hard enough to turn them red trying to provoke a reaction.  What would you call that?
> ...



 I know that angers you so I will excuse your attempt to laugh it off.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well I'm still here. Slapping racist white boys till they turn pink and red is fun.  You should try it on some homies and see if you get the same reaction I did.  Naw...I can tell you now they would wreck your ass unlike the pussies I slapped.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



HA HA HA>  HAven't you embrassed yourself enough already ?  You don't have a shred of evidence that Wilson attacked the kid first without provocation. Nor do you have a shred of evidence that he pulled his gun on an unarmed person for nothing.  You talk like an IDIOT.

As for shooting from a distance, Brown had not been frisked.  And the distance wasn't farther than what a bullet could travel from a gun that Michael Brown could have had, in the cop's mind (not knowing if he had one or not).  Ever wear a uniform and a badge, and a gun ?  I did. For many years, as a licensed and armed part-time security guard.  When you're dealing with a hostile suspect, and he hasn't been frisked, and you don't know if he is carrying a gun or not, distance or no distance, you have ONE SECOND (if that) to decide whether to be nice or be dead.  A lot of cops are now dead because they chose to give the crook the benefit of the doubt.  Bottom line is, this scenario would never have unfolded, if Brown wasn't committing a criminal offense of disrupting traffic and carrying stolen merchandise in his hands after physically assaulting a store clerk).  Judging by the way this screwball acted, it's a wonder he made it to age 18.  Looks like the cop did the people of Ferguson one hell of a favor.  Good riddance to bad, criminal rubbish.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You don't have a shred of evidence to say that the cop committed "murder".  You talk like an IDIOT.  You got a video of the shooting ? _ "Show Me."_


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?
> 
> The hypocrisy of these maggots knows no bounds..... Lol



Like in THIS outrageous case >>   http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...-sharpton-how-about-protesting-this-case.html


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?
> ...



Good one. I have posted that link too, in the past.  Thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh, if only these same imbeciles were half as "outraged" when these Africans assault, maim, and murder white folk....statistics anyone?
> ...



That might only be because there are so many MORE White people to be able to do that. % wise is what matters, tree simian.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.



The "Everyone" you cite is 3 people.  One is a confirmed criminal himself, who looked like he was making up the story as he went along, and he of the other 2, there isn't any evidence that they were even at the shooting scene, or ever saw anything.  I tend to side with a video of the shooting, if anyone has one to present.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is that the same 'eyewitness' that was with Brown when he robbed the store? lol yeah that's 'testimony' we should all accept as fact.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Stupid and irrelevant stats.  See Post # 423.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



*The link YOU provided in Post # 281*  is an even better illustration of Black on White crime than this post you're asking for a link about.  You want a link for Black on White crime ? * Look at YOURS.*


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> That's only the case with SOME cops.  I've known a few cops, and some of them are just regular people doing their jobs and wanting to make it home to their families, believe it or not.



What??? You don't buy the BS that all white cops do all day is look for hapless innocent black 'college-bound' convenience store robbers to just shoot at random? Oh my ...  that's racist!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah.  It was unfair to Blacks over 50 years ago, before we had the past 50 years of AFFIRMATIVE ACTION, unfair to whites.  Which still illegally goes on.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)

> *According To Witnesses The Michael Brown Killer Cop Acted Like A Vigilante*



Are these "witnesses" the same trustworthy folks who are rioting, robbing, burning down their town, and assaulting cops with rocks and such?  Got it.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

So, out of all the black folks this guy had to choose from when looking  to just shoot for no reason, he like, just shot down Baby Huey entirely  by accident, just after this pillar of the black community robbed a  store and assaulted some clerk half his size? This is going to be the narrative from the so-called 'anti-racists' here?

 lol .. and you morons wonder why you're losing elections to people like George Bush and Chris Christie.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

daws101 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.
> ...



You can agree with him, but neither of you has a shred of evidence upon which to do it.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> > *According To Witnesses The Michael Brown Killer Cop Acted Like A Vigilante*
> 
> 
> Are these "witnesses" the same trustworthy folks who are rioting, robbing, burning down their town, and assaulting cops with rocks and such?  Got it.



I'm sure a lot of those 'protestors' weren't even from Ferguson in the first place.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Mike Brown's character ? >>>  VIOLENT CRIMINAL (with at least one video to prove it)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> 
> 2nd witness is interviewed live on Lawrence O'Donnell show!
> 
> ...



Great.  And her testimony does NOT present an ounce of evidence.  She could be lying 100%.  Got a video ?  Come back when you do.  So far, the only real evidence (the convenience store video) tends to corroberate Officer Wilson's version.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I don't believe the cops story..  In my opinion, gassing reporters, stealing camera's and equipment so the truth cannot be shown and covered , tells me all I need to know about this corrupt little town's police dept.



Sounds like a cop-out excuse.  No pun intended.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...



Probably the most pertinent piece of information so far (next to the convenience store video)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Not a bad idea. He does deserve some gratitude for ridding the town of one of its nastiest criminal thugs.  Wilson ought to be promoted to Chief of Police too.  Hell yeah.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> ...



She is no problem for the defense whatsoever.  No one knows if she was even there at the time of the shooting.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



No, but there is a rule that says that Blacks often lie to protect other Blacks.  Want a good example ?  YOU.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, and I bet every single "witness" was black too.
> ...



I don't think "all ******* lie", but I've little doubt discretion is a bread and butter proposition if you were there and live in that shit hole.
Snitches get stitches as the old saying goes.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Exactly right, and that's why all the protesters are a bunch of idiots (except where they tried to stop the looting)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I disagree 100%. I think it looks very good for the cop.  The so-called witnesses are a joke.  They could say anything.  The convenience store video tends to confirm the cop's version.  So does the injuries he sustained confirmed by hospital staff.  So far, cop is up 2 to 0.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Then why don't you wait for them to come out ? And will you call them "false" if you don't like what they say ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Distance from the car is irrelevant.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> The problem here is racial solidarity. Blacks showed a remarkably degree of racial solidarity during the OJ fiasco. Forget the LAPD, CNN asked people's opinion of OJ - 62% of whites thought he was guilty compared to only 14% of blacks. Everyone saw the same damn evidence presented at trial so WHY did whites and blacks reach such diametrically opposite conclusions as to OJ's guilt?
> 
> If a lot of black residents have a hate-on for the Ferguson PD because of their own interactions with the department, this presents a perfect opportunity to stick it to the man. Racial solidarity before truth and honor. You asked what the race of the witnesses had to do with anything - well this is what is in play. Knowing how important racial solidarity is to the community how can outsiders parse what is true from what is false in statements arising from this kind of environment. Witnesses with axes to grind are not the most reliable witnesses.



Excellent point. And one which should not be overlooked by the Grand Jury, if there even is one.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There is quite a history of exactly the OPPOSITE of that.  Where Blacks are let go, and get away with their crimes just because they were Black, and the politicians didn't want to risk riots happening.  Here's 2 good examples >>

1.  Robert Arnold case.

2.  Trayvon Martin.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Good assessment.  Grand jury (if there is one) jurors would be inclined to think so too, if they're as smart as you and me.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



It could easily warrant shooting if 1. the officer yelled halt, and the suspect kept running or 2.  if the suspect turned and put his hands in his pockets (no reason to do that other than to pull out a weapon) And cops usually say* "let me see your hands"*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And..to add insult to injury, they left that young man laying in the street for four hours. no ambulance. no medical personnel. Just left him laying there. That cop murdered him, and his buds tried to cover it up.



Stupid post.  Try reading the thread before you post.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Did that guy just say the shooting was likely justified because cops hate paperwork.  Really??!?!
> 
> How racists justify their thought process is hilarious.   What an idiot....but, he fits in well at USMB



He didn't say THAT.   YOU said that, dumbass.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



And that "IF" is based on inconclusive testimony, which goes nowhere.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She did say they were "tusseling". Pretty hard to make a case that a cop with an impeccable 6 year record, would start tusseling with a suspect, rather than the suspect being the cause of that tussel.  A suspect who a video taken just minutes earlier showed that suspect (Michael Brown) assaulting a store clerk, and then going after him a second time.  I wouldn't want to be a prosecutor against Darrin Wilson, in this case.  Looks like he'll have a tough row to hoe.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Depends on what Brown did with his hands.  (not having been frisked)  We do know Brown was not the brightest bulb in the lamp,


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I can't believe you're ridiculing what he typed.  It was one of the best posts in the thread.  YOU'RE the MORON.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



How do you know if the looters and protesters are two different groups.  Got any proof of that ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [BREAKING! BREAKING!
> ...



So were the Manson family girls.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Brown had no criminal record.  He was only 18.  No matter how many times he was arrested, charged or even sentenced he would have no criminal record.
> ...



Yeah, like in a convenience store, about 10 minutes before he was shot.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



*HA HA HA HA!!*

I have a link that cows eat grass and fish are good swimmers.  Pheeeeeeww!!  (high-pitched whistle, eyes rolling around in head) 

Pardon me, I think I need a good strong cup of coffee at this point.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The officer initiated the scuffle by wrongly grabbing Brown through the window, and it was the force of his attack on Brown that caused injuries to his own face through no fault of Brown at all. 

The witness account of the cop grabbing Brown through the window is the ONLY possible way it could have happened, since we know that is true, with the two other credible witnesses saying they were scuffling through the window.

Michael Brown or anyone has absolutely no reason to grab a cop through a window. It would never happen.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Aug 16, 2014)

The shitlibs have been saying cops are the only professionals we can trust with guns. Is this the official line for you guys still?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Wilson had to start the scuffle. How else can you get a cop wrestling with someone out of his own police car window? Explain to me how that can happen.


----------



## RWHeathenGamer (Aug 16, 2014)

Blacks get shot everyday, who cares? Whites get shot by the police everyday as well, in far more obvious cases of police brutality. If you want a multiracial society, the price you have to pay is with black crime, riots, and militarized and on edge police that have to deal with the diversity on a daily basis.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to side with the eyewitness accounts. Everyone said this poor kid turned around with his hands in the air and was executed. Short of looting, the people in that town have every right to be upset.
> ...



The witnesses appear entirely credible...as credible and earnest as _anyone could_ be.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



To bad you got in on the tail end of that exchange between Wake and me. Otherwise you might have realized your entire response is out of context to the original input. Wake did , indeed find and post information on a Michael Brown which curiously had no a race, age, height or weight data in it. Further, the information was dated  2013. By the time Wake posted that info , the police chief had already publicly broadcasted that the deceased Michael Brown had no criminal record. That is when we knew that some "conservative" was trying hard to conjure  anything they could to make their case stronger.

Now, that video didn't clearly show the face of the individual in the store. For all we know it could have been a look-a-like. We still don't know for sure that the video was of Michael Brown. There is some doubt.


for one thing, according to other publicized reports from the police chief, the cop who shot Brown wasn't even aware of the alleged"shoplifting" incident at all. I say alleged because the video didn't have sound. That means the confrontation between the suspect and the store clerk/owner could have been about anything, including  age verification or
putting the cigars on a tab. It also would be nice to know the date of that video since  some new information is circulating about the difference in clothing worn by the shoplifter and the that worn by the deceased.

Finally, your nexus between Brown's criminal history and the shooting doesn't exist.
Brown was killed for reasons unrelated to that video because the cop was not aware of it.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Manson's girls had no where near the character or class Tiffany Mitchell has. I doubt if she would ever be a groupie for some stringy haired punk like Manson!


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

As the WORM TURNS.....

*Crying Wolf Hurts Civil Rights Movement*

IBD ^ 


 Racial Politics: We didn't think today's civil-rights leaders could lose more credibility after they covered up the facts in the Trayvon Martin case. But then along came Michael Brown. In both shooting incidents, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, NAACP officials and others in the civil-rights movement-turned-grievance industry rushed to judge them as "walking-while-black" executions by racist whites, when in fact they were nothing of the kind. Martin and Brown weren't targeted because of skin color. Nor were they the innocent martyrs they were made out to be, as tragic as their deaths were. Like Martin, Brown seems to have been the...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And I told you that your personal experiences are in NO WAY representative of the majority.  

Oh, so now you are claiming that the police steal from you, shoot at you and frame you too?    Why aren't you in prison?  Or ARE you in prison right now?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's only the case with SOME cops.  I've known a few cops, and some of them are just regular people doing their jobs and wanting to make it home to their families, believe it or not.
> ...



I've already been accused of being a Nazi, might as well add racist to the list!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> As the WORM TURNS.....
> 
> *Crying Wolf Hurts Civil Rights Movement*
> 
> ...



Do you know how dumb that sounds? Only the cops could cover up the facts. After all, it was the sloppy gathering of evidence by the cops that helped to set Zimmerman free. That and a lackluster performance by sympathetic prosecutors.




> But then along came Michael Brown. In both shooting incidents, Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, NAACP officials and others in the civil-rights movement-turned-grievance industry rushed to judge them as "walking-while-black" executions by racist whites, when in fact they were nothing of the kind.



Well, they were walking  peacefully and they were Black until their walks were "disturbed" by " armed dangerous Caucasians."



			
				vigilante said:
			
		

> Martin and Brown weren't targeted because of skin color. Nor were they the innocent martyrs they were made out to be, as tragic as their deaths were. Like Martin, Brown seems to have been the...



Then why were they targeted if not because of skin color? 

Martyrs? Who said they were? If anything both exemplify the need for Blacks to arm themselves to at least have some kind of chance in these confrontations. Maybe that is already happening. Perhaps those Black on white homicides, as rare as they are, are simply cases of Blacks being faster on the draw!


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



A witness to the robbery stated in the officer [who responded to their 911 call] report that the clerk had told Brown he would have to pay for those when he handed the cigars back to Johnson, at which point Brown reached over the counter and grabbed the clerk, then some more cigars, and started to leave - Camera seven even shows Brown picking up dropped cigars off the ground and looking at a passing customer with a soda, then the clerk came from behind the counter with keys and stood between the door and Brown [the witness said he was going to lock the doors until Brown paid for the cigars] then brown grabbed the clerk again (by the throat here) and pushed him into the display rack and started to leave, the clerk backs away again (I'm going to guess the clerk said something) because Brown turns back and approaches him threateningly and stands over him intimidating him for a few moments before finally leaving the store.

The officer from the 911 call  at the store later went to the scene of the shooting and positively ID'ed Brown as the person in the video.

--

What difference in clothing? 

White t-shirt, red hat, yellow socks, and khaki shorts. I've seen the video from both cameras at the store and I've seen at least three shots of Browns uncovered body, all clothing matches as far as I can tell.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What? I thought you were just another hardcore neo-liberal Democrat just indulging in 'Identity Politics', the Party's only real platform and philosophy. I don't see how that can be confused with Nazis. Whoever said that is clearly not informed.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > As the WORM TURNS.....
> ...



Then, how's this, Limp Wrist...He was not "robbing a store." He was "acquiring his due reparations."


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Your reading comprehension is pretty bad.  You claimed I was a bad guy and thats why police were bad.  I told you I witnessed police robbing, shooting, and framing other guys and you somehow turn that into me?  Go back to school and learn how to read.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



The video I saw was in black and white. I've seen no shots of Brown's uncovered body.
where do I look?

Still, even if all you said turns out to be legit, if the statements of known public witnesses 
indicate Brown was executed after trying to surrender. If that doesn't bother you, how do you respond to the publicized statement from the chief that  officer Wilson did not know about the shoplifting incident, supposedly committed by Brown when he shot him?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Well, pink panties, robbing is usually reserved for what people do when they enter a store and demand cash from the cash register...armed or not. Stealing petty merchandize is not usually described as robbery, chuckles. Its petty larceny or shoplifting. Arguably, you might have a meager chance of robbery since it there seemed to be some intimidation involved; so, I won't continue to argue the point. Now if that is indeed Michael Brown, what happened to the cigars? He couldn't have smoked them all in 10 minutes. I haven't heard if any were found on the body...have you?

Bottom line...you don't get the death penalty for theft by intimidation! And, since Wilson didn't even know about that...STFU


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I see you haven't been reading ALL reports about the robbery, where he handed off the cigars to the skanky, skinny guy that reminds one of Obuma! By the video, the fucking cock sucker intimidated that LITTLE MAN, threatening him, and that's a felony by itself. 

 Supposedly the officer stopped a group of black thugs walking down the middle of the street disturbing traffic, and acting like your typical 2 digit IQ'd monkeys. Just the big scumbags luck, he undoubtedly had words with the officer, and they had a fight, as the officer had cuts and bruises to his face... JUST LIKE ZIMMERMAN!.... I did like the pictures of the deceased thug giving gang signs, and the pic of him with a gun and a wad of money in his mouth will be a helpful piece of evidence to be shown in court. All to establish that this monkey was a thug. Now, since none of us where there, we'll just have to wait, as we did with Zimmerman for a court to decide.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Spoiler: posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was a bit more than just 'shoplifting'... But anyway as requested:

Video with both cameras (register and door)



Spoiler: Here are some pictures from the scene - NSFW/Gory





















There is also a supersized picture on my post here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/9632009-post492.html

And the hat in my post here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/9632253-post516.html


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

Holder's Justice Dept. Asked Ferguson Police Not to Release Video From Robbery, Official Says

The New York Times ^ 

 FERGUSON, Mo. &#8212; Unrest returned to the streets of this St. Louis suburb early Saturday as hundreds of demonstrators, angered by the shooting death of an unarmed African-American teenager by a police officer, engaged in a standoff with the police that was punctuated by threats and a new round of denunciations of law enforcement practices. The confrontation, the first serious one since the Missouri State Highway Patrol on Thursday assumed responsibility for security operations here, ended at about 4 a.m. when the authorities, prompted by the gradual dispersal of demonstrators, pulled back to their nearby command post. The Associated Press... 

 [snip] The Justice Department asked the Ferguson Police Department not to release the video because of concerns that &#8220;it would roil the community further,&#8221; a United States law enforcement official said on Saturday. The Ferguson department released the video on Friday and the Justice official said it &#8220;occurred over the objection of federal authorities.&#8221; The official said a copy of the video had been in possession of federal investigators, as well, &#8220;and there were never any plans by the federal investigators to release that copy.&#8221;
 The dispute showed further divisions among the authorities in the handling of the case. The surveillance video appeared to show Mr. Brown stealing a box of cigarillos. Shortly after the release of the video, Captain Johnson expressed his displeasure, saying he had not been told that the police planned to release it.[/snip]


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Holder's Justice Dept. Asked Ferguson Police Not to Release Video From Robbery, Official Says
> 
> The New York Times ^
> 
> ...



I really wonder if the federal officials believe that the public is as stupid as they imply with their statements and actions.

1.) The Justice Department is seen as very heavily politicized, so they don't come across as an impartial actor in this drama.
2.) Why was the public protesting? Because the believed that the police had ho justification for killing Brown. Would keeping this video secret have quieted down that anger?
3.) Releasing the video undermined the basis for a good part of the public anger. The result was reduced tension and reduced rioting.
4.) Going through the pantomime of making a statement and giving a rationale is different than making a statement and JUSTIFYING the statement. Here's what I mean - officials come before the camera and claim responsibility for some wrongdoing. This sure looks good, the public likes it when officials are held accountable for wrongdoing. However, claiming responsibility is different from being held accountable and suffering a consequence. They're just involved in a charade. Claim responsibility and not suffer any consequence. 

The same process is happening here - the Justice Department declares that they don't want the video released because they don't want to inflame the public. That's nonsensical. It's a charade. How could showing Brown to be a criminal actually inflame the public?


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 16, 2014)

I need to change my handle to TheMediaIsBiasedStopGettingPlayed...

 The media and public DEMANDED it, and the law compelled him to release.

 
 1:35 Released as per the Sunshine requests

 See also RE Sunshine Requests --

ACLU Files Sunshine Law Requests To ID Officer Who Shot Michael Brown

Missouri Sunshine Law

CHAPTER 610

Open Record-Sunshine Requests - DNR

Sample language for a Sunshine Request


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 16, 2014)

MB did steal just before being stopped OP.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> MB did steal just before being stopped OP.



The cop who shot him wasn't aware he was a suspect in a robbery, so it has nothing to do with his death.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



actually the cop did know


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



But, the scumbag kid had no idea that the cop wasn't stopping him for the theft, and threatening of the clerk! ....a MAJOR concern to the thug that had just committed 2 crimes!....Could THAT BE why the big bastard was SO CONFRONTATIONAL?....Arrest for a possible 2 felonies?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 16, 2014)

BLACK PANTHERS Lead Massive March in #Ferguson==> &#8216;Death Chants&#8217; to Officer Darren Wilson (Video)


*The Black Panthers are chanting:*
What do we want?
&#8211; *Darren Wilson*
How do we want him?
&#8211; *Dead*

BLACK PANTHERS Lead Massive March in #Ferguson==> ?Death Chants? to Officer Darren Wilson (Video) | The Gateway Pundit​


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this a surprise to anyone?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

What's next? Blacks defend other blacks that do driveby shootings and kill innocent kids and then want to kill the parents of the kid cuz it got in the way of their stray bullets?


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What's next? Blacks defend other blacks that do driveby shootings and kill innocent kids and then want to kill the parents of the kid cuz it got in the way of their stray bullets?



Left wing, Liberal Logic!


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 17, 2014)

Well that's... sad.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



No. I haven't been reading all the reports. I do have a life beyond USMB and TV. That is why I asked you an honest question, hoping for a civil answer.  But, were all the references to monkeys and 2 digit IQs necessary?  You know I am capable of responding in kind but I do respect the civil White posters here so I won't. There is enough hate  on these boards and I really don't want to be a part of it. I am sick of it!

After reviewing the latest video, I now see the similarities of the corpse and the video of the big Black guy in the store. The picture of the guy with the gun and money doesn't look like Michael Brown... I even posted a comparison of that particular photo with an actual shot of Michael Brown.

Finally, you ought to ask forgiveness for your hatred of Blacks. One day you will have to face God... will you be  more ready than Michael Brown was ?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

It's hatred of stupidity, idiocy, thuggery. And that comes in all colors.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Ah yea that one was a hoax.  Brown did do some karaoke gangster songs, and there was one picture of him making what some 'claim' is a gang sign and colors for one called "Vice Lords," but I've personally seen no creditable evidence that he was in a gang himself.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



Not 100% accurate Naomi.

Officer was not INITIALLY aware Brown was the strong arm robber.

BUT during his contact with Brown,  Officer Wilson observed a box of cigars in Browns hand and made the  connection with the robbery that had just been reported over the police  radio transmitted just moments before.

Thomas Jackson, the police chief of Ferguson, Missouri, said later that the officer did not know Brown was a suspect  in the robbery when he stopped Brown. Asked why Brown and a friend were  stopped, the chief said: Because they were walking down the middle of  the street blocking traffic. Jackson later said that "at some point"  during the encounter, the officer saw the cigars in Brown's hands and  thought he might be a suspect.

Ferguson Chief Names Darren Wilson as Cop Who Shot Michael Brown - NBC News​


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 17, 2014)

The family has already conceded that it was Michael Brown in the video. He robbed the store. No question about that. Whatever it means...debate it. But stop with this nonsense of "We can't be sure it was him". It was him you idiots. His thug friend said so too.


----------



## Politico (Aug 17, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> There are witnesses with cell phones who recorded the whole thing. They will never come forward b/c they value their lives and their family's lives.
> "SNITCHES GET STITCHES"
> Those are the first words out of a Black baby's mouth.



No they'll never come forward because of what is on the videos.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



Yes he does, he saw the stolen smokes then knew it was him. Should of shot him sooner

-Geaux


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The family has already conceded that it was Michael Brown in the video. He robbed the store. No question about that. Whatever it means...debate it. But stop with this nonsense of "We can't be sure it was him". It was him you idiots. His thug friend said so too.



You are slow lad. I've conceded  some time ago that it was him as soon I saw the latest videos and the photos of the body. Since the  new revelations have been posted, no one is disputing that Brown was the man in the video shoplifting/robbery. Idiots take things initially at face value and without question,! People who question things are likely to be quite bright!


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



HOLY SMOKES! You really mean that, don't you? OMG, you are an absolute psychopath..
Hopefully, there are not to many like you out there!


----------



## Politico (Aug 17, 2014)

I have to agree. That was a pretty stupid post lol.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



BULLSHIT!!  The convenience store video of criminal Michael erased all doubt of what he was capable of.  A guy with his level of aggressiveness and stupidity is easily capable of attacking a cop anywhere, as the cop facial injuries also showed,

You don't have a shred of evidence that the cop grabbed Michael, and even if he had done that, so what ?  That's what cops do, you know ?  That is a cops job, to grab suspects who are not complying with the cop's order, and are fleeing from him.  I  see nothing wrong with a cop grabbing a suspect who is moving away from him, or shooting that suspect, including in the back, if the suspect is running away.  This is all standard police procedure.  If cops didn't shoot fleeing suspects, the prisons would be empty, and crime would be 10 times what it now is.  IF the officer grabbed Brown through the window (which you show no evidence of), that is probably because Brown refused to stop, when the officer ordered him to.  That would mean Brown_ "initiated the scuffle"_ by not complying with the officer, and walking away from him (if not running).

As for the so-called witnesses, when somebody presents one shred of evidence that they were even there, at the time of the shooting, I might start paying a little attention to them.  Until then, all their words are merely HEARSAY, and nothing more.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By Brown not complying with the officer's command to stop, which would be Brown responsible for starting the scuffle.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



_"Appear"_ ?  Sorry.  That's not good enough.  Anyone can _appear_ to be anything.  Serial killers _appear_ to be like altar boys when they appear in court, falsely apologizing to the victims' families, all in order to try to get a reduced sentence.  You don't judge a book by it's cover.  The witnesses are NOT EVEN WITNESSES AT ALL, for all we know.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Yes, all my references to monkey's with 2 digit IQ's are necessary! I don't believe you're one of those, but personally, I'm sick and tired of seeing the PROFESSIONAL race hustlers, black militants, and NO DIGIT IQ'd apes (shall I use CRIMINALS, PIGS, SUM BUCKETS) in the community just sitting around and waiting for some shit like this to happen. It happened with Trayvon, Rodney, and will continue to happen as long as authorities don't PUT DOWN the swine when they start to riot! If we need MORE DEAD BODIES in the streets, perhaps dozens, in order to get through to the mindless, that it is a nation of laws, and breaking the law, and then trying to escape it, are DEATH PENALTIES!, let's do it! Yes, I know currently they aren't, but this shit needs to be addressed in the harshest manner! I see NO PROBLEM with marches and expressing ones feelings, LEGALLY! Once people step beyond what is constitutionally acceptable, they MUST FACE the consequences. 

 The police do something wrong, we currently have a BIGOT as an AG who will make sure any WHITE PERSON responsible for a crime against a minority will be prosecuted beyond what one would think is reasonable! For the next 2+ years we live with that. Just an observation, and talking with DISGUST over the way these situations are handled by THE COMMUNITY!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



HA HA HA!  Are you trying to win a booby prize in this forum ?

EARTH TO JQP:  There is NO DOUBT that it was Micael Brown in the video.  NONE.  ZERO.  Brown's parents confirmed that it was him in the video.  They even held a press conference complaining that the video was trying to assassinate Brown's character.  Well, the video didn't assassinate Brown's character.  Video's don't think.  They only report truth.  BROWN is who assasinated Brown's character, by being the criminal thug that he was, and stupidly commiting a strong arm robbery right in front of the cameras.

All your talk trying to discredit the video is a joke. Everyone accepts the fact that Brown was in the video and he committed 3 crimes in front of the camera.  Burglary, battery, and simple assault.

As for Wake's post, that has nothing to do with anything I've said.  Absolutely nothing.

We also don't know if the cop was unaware about the robbery.  That sounds ridiculous, since the cop was, there in response to a 911 call from the store clerk ABOUT THE ROBBERY AND BATTERY.  I aleady refuted this 3 times earlier in the thread. Try reading it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



How the hell do you know what character or class Tiffany Mitchell has ?  And no matter what kind she has, she still could be lying.  Her words are still nothing but HEARSAY.  Got a video ?  Come back when you do.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > As the WORM TURNS.....
> ...



You are one of the dumbest and most ignorant posters I've ever seen.  

1.  Martin was observed and reported by Zimmerman as suspicious, and rightfully so, as Martin's previous burglaries attested.  And Martin wasn't disturbed by Zimmerman.  It was Zimmerman who was disturbed by Martin, when Martin, confronted him and said "Why are you following me"  Nobody (including you) knows who started the physical fight.  My guess is, it was Martin.
  As for Brown, he was walking out in the lane of traffic, and disrupting it. He also had just finished committing 3 crimes in a convenience store. This makes a total of 4.
   Get real, dude.  There were hundreds of Blacks who were just walking around in Ferguson that day, and they weren't stopped by Officer Wilson, or any other cop.  You know why ?  Because they were minding their own business, and were nice, law-abiding folks, and not committing 4 crimes within 10 minutes.  Get a brain, OK ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



If you had read the earlier posts in this thread, you wouldn't be now asking such stupid questions.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



No, but if he behaved to the cop the way he did to the store clerk, that has bearing.  Plus, I don't buy his friends claim that the cop was holding Michael by the throat with one hand.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I guess you don't watch news reports, huh ?  It's been all over the news that the cop saw the cigars Brown had in his possession.  As for the death penalty, lots of people get that when they resist arrest, try to get away, and get shot in the process.  Looks like Brown was one of them.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Holder's Justice Dept. Asked Ferguson Police Not to Release Video From Robbery, Official Says
> 
> The New York Times ^
> 
> ...



There could have been another COVERUP in addition to this one.  Could also be that the mayor might have order the police chief to say that Officer Wilson did not know of the convenience store robbery/battery.  How could he not know ?  He was there answering the store clerks's 911 call.  He's probably the only one who DID know.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Noomi said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MB did steal just before being stopped OP.
> ...



Wanna buy a bridge in Brooklyn ?    See Post # 511.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



OF COURSE he knew.  Rarely has there been so much STUPID misinformation passed around, and so many people actually falling for it.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Sure could be.  That's when criminals get really violent. when they know if they're arrested, they're going to the Big House.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> 
> You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!
> 
> ...



 yes it's Travon all over again alright. A media driven storyline that is false. Browns wanna be thug pals that live in the projects with him will lie even if the truth fit better. By the way Malcom, do you leak when you drink a glass of water?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The family has already conceded that it was Michael Brown in the video. He robbed the store. No question about that. Whatever it means...debate it. But stop with this nonsense of "We can't be sure it was him". It was him you idiots. His thug friend said so too.



His "thug" friend!  HA HA HA !!  Yeah.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



I'M like him. Yeah, he should have shot him sooner. Like inside the convenience store.  Then the store clerk wouldn't have been grabbed at his throat, and pushed.  That reminds me.  *We still haven't heard if there were any injuries to the store clerk's throat.*  The throat is a very vulnerable part of the body, containing the windpipe, the neck vertebrae, and the carotid artery.  If either of those had been broken, the clerk could have died.

  Have Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson (the race hustlers) made any inquiries about the condition of the store clerk ?  Just wondering.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 17, 2014)

Judging by everything that has been released about Michael Brown, he seems like he was a thug bully jerk who was FAR from a "gentle giant" and who used his size and brawn to just take what he wanted from people.  I've read elsewhere that he has a juvenile record (which is sealed), so it seems as if his career as a common criminal was just beginning at his young age.  Does that mean he deserved to die?  I'm not sure about that, but I'm not going to blame this cop either until more details come out.  So far we have some of his "friends" defending him, but I'm not sure I buy their stories either.  I would like to wait and see what pans out in the investigation before condemning this officer because this kid doesn't seem like the type that would "stand down."


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:

A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> 
> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer



Please don't confuse us with facts

Thanks

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> 
> A Witness Conversation Unknowingly Captured at the Scene of the Ferguson Shooting is a Game-Changer



Thats one translation of what was said. Funny the guy in the link just added in words he felt were convenient.  When he said he kept coming who was he talking about? Brown or the cop?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> ...


As Kenny Rogers said, "Ya got to know when to fold them,..."

You lost, but I'd love to play poker with you!


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Holder's Justice Dept. Asked Ferguson Police Not to Release Video From Robbery, Official Says
> ...



Missourian insisted the officer did know; responded when when I posted a quote stating he did not; pronbably knew only vague details, no way to know, another contradiction, and further confusing reports. He did not answer the call though, that appears certain. Another named officer did, his report might be usefull, I hope it didn't get 'misplaced.' the officer who shot Brown had responded to a different call just before the 'robbery' occurred. No way to know if the SA would have gone for strong arm, theft, or petty theft. The value of the cigars seems high, but still less than $50.00.................


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a new wrench to throw into the works. Just released:
> ...



Hardly a game changer, the officer had a firearm, the deceased, nothing but his hands. Deadly force? Only applicable to the one with the gun; many other alleged conversations have been released also. *The officer had no history of being a vigilante, is described as a kind hearted, decent human..............just like Michael Brown; again, there may be no easy answer.*


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach, if you would, a scenario.

Let's say you're an officer, and you're armed.

Assuming the witness account in that game-changing video is true, you have a 300lb, 6'5" man charging you. You have no taser. What do you do?

1) Run.
2) Shoot him in self-defense.
3) Try to shoot him in the leg and risk missing, ergo risking your life.
4) Assume the fetal position and play dead.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Wait a second here. You are calling Michael Brown a kind hearted, decent human ?  Am I hearing you right ?


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> Peach, if you would, a scenario.
> 
> Let's say you're an officer, and you're armed.
> 
> ...



As you are aware that depends on several factors, some UNKNOWN as of today:

1. Distance, between the two, distance to the vehicle,
2. Lighting,
3. Ability to get in my police VEHICLE,
4. Johnson's location through the events; he made definite claims, after stating he walked away. 

A scenario with no hard evidence, only conflicting statements. *So guessing, I would shoot in the air, depending on the above factors, try to shoot near him, or his legs.....possibly [/B]hitting vital organs, of course. I have not seen the officer's height, another factor.

Now, reality: Michael Brown  had no criminal record, was too timid to play football...............however toxicology may show the presence of mind altering substances in either or both individuals. That could explain the sudden change to "charging, violent 300lb thug" from "decent, kind, and reasonable young man", and/or "kind, gentle, no disciplinary problems" officer into "vigilante, murderous cop hell bent on killing". 

It is clear your mind is set as you accept the statement Michael Brown "charged" the officer; I do not have ESP, thus the autopsy, and investigation(s) must provide the answers. Only speculation is possible without the evidence, however. 

The release of the officer's name, thus providing access to his picture, is reprehensible, as is the release of the convenience store video. *


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Peach, if you would, a scenario.
> ...


*

  Sounds like you're saying the cop should have ran away. But surely I'm just misunderstanding your post.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Peach, if you would, a scenario.
> ...


*

I'd say the release of the officer's name (while death threats are flying around) was wrong.  The release of the convenience store video was 100% RIGHT, and it showed that MB was not too timid to steal what he wanted, and to assault a small store clerk in the throat (a place on the body that is vulnerable to fatal injury)

  As for criminal record, we know he had one, because we saw it happen in the convenience store video. As for other crimes, they would be sealed because of his age, and I wouldn't doubt he's been doing stuff like to the store clerk for years, before this.  Probably a bully, same way, everywhere he went.  Looks like this thug did the people of Ferguson a favor by attacking the cop, and getting himself shot.*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



That is how it works. People give eyewitness or testimony, and others judge on how credible it appears to be. 

The witnesses are every day people and not serial killers. They have no reason to make up such elaborate stories. Their witness is consistent while the cops story is not.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



LOL  Of course they have a reason to make up stories.....they're protecting their own.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

The left will ignore the evidence. Does not fit the narrative that poor widdle Mikey Brown the angel was shot while on his knees saying "I surrender." Then the mean ol, bad poweeceman  mean shot the angel boy. Lol.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Just your everyday welfare dope heads.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Well no. They both worked stupid.  Matter of fact that was the only reason one of them was over there.  She was picking up an employee.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

According to the evidence we have, video, audio,...Brown shooting was justified.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Probably had to get a few hours a week to keep welfare check coming.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



You cannot just automatically write their stories off. They have to be given fair consideration and taken seriously.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Dope heads are not nearly that coherent.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*From reports, just as the officer is reported not to have had any excessive force allegations made against him. The officer is also reported to be devestated, this is unlikely to fit neatly into anyone's ready made box. * Again, the officer's name & the video should not have been released, *Ferguson PD seems to have no interest in calming the riots........though you may not care about those rioting, try to think..........an officer could be injured or killed.............someone who had nothing to do with the death of Michael Brown. *


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 17, 2014)

the bottom line is MB would still be alive today if he didn't commit crimes just before.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...


*

Yes, you did:

As you are aware that depends on several factors, some UNKNOWN as of today:


1. Distance, between the two, distance to the vehicle,
2. Lighting,
3. Ability to get in my police VEHICLE,
4. Johnson's location through the events; he made definite claims, after stating he walked away. *


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


*

I want to be sure that I understand your point. Are you arguing that police have a DUTY to run away from an attacking suspect and can only use their firearm if their ability to retreat from an attack is blocked?*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Even if the officer did call for him to stop which we do not know for sure, Brown did not necessarily even hear the officer from outside the squad car. Since when is it ok for the police to corral suspects who have not obviously done something major with a heavy vehicle?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*FALSE!*  It is just the OPPOSITE.  Their version is ludicrous.  The cop's story is the one that makes perfect sense.  And the so-called witnesses certainly DO have a reason to make up an elaborate story.  They are Black, and friend of the deceased.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



But was she THERE (place of the shooting), when the shooting occured ????   That, no one knows.  Which is why her testimony is nothing but hollow HEARSAY.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Stop talking stupid!  We don't even know if they were even THERE, at the time of the shooting.  We certainly do NOT have to take them seriously.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Your post seems to have nothing to do with my post that you quoted. Did you get mixed up between posts or something ?

I'll start all over >>  You are calling Michael Brown a kind hearted, decent human ?  Am I hearing you right ? 

(and I already stated that Wilson's name should not have been released)


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Since about 100 years ago in America.  What gave you the idea a cop can't grab a suspect ?

EARTH TO QHC:  Cops can do a lot more than that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



_With the police car._ The car almost hit the two suspects who were only known at that time to have offended as jaywalkers. How is that ok?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Since they made a statement to a national audience, they will most definitely have to testify about it at a trial if there is one and the jury will most definitely have to take them very seriously.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



They were not friends of the Michael Brown. If they were friends, it would have been stated that way in news reports.

5 things about Michael Brown's shooting | News - KXLY.com

To review while I got this article up, the two ladies' story matches the story of Brown's friend.



> "I saw the officer proceeding after my friend, Big Mike, with his gun drawn, and he fired a second shot, and that struck my friend, Big Mike," Johnson said. "And at that time, he turned around with his hands up, beginning to tell the officer that he was unarmed and to tell him to stop shooting. But at that time, the officer was firing several more shots into my friend, and he hit the ground and died."
> 
> This matches Crenshaw's and Mitchell's story. Crenshaw told CNN that Brown got about 20 feet away from the police cruiser before the officer shot him again.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Good thing your retarded ass wont be on the jury.  I cant believe you just said you dont even know if they were there. You are a fool.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I agree with you Asclepias.  See how far the arguments  have gone?  All witness statements have to be considered.  And everyone has to take a deep breath and try to be reasonable.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> They were not friends of the Michael Brown. If they were friends, it would have been stated that way in news reports.



It's so cute and endearing to see that there are people like you who believe in the integrity of journalists, you know, the same journalists who purposely don't mention the race of suspects in most crime reports, journalists who don't mention Muslim rioters in Europe and instead refer to them as "youths" and journalists who consistently forget to mention the party affiliation of Democratic politicians caught in scandal unlike what happens when Republicans are caught doing something wrong and their party affiliation is mentioned in the opening paragraph of the report.

Yeah, journalists are models of integrity.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



How do you know ?  Don't tell me the witnesses said so.  HA HA.  You know I won't buy that, for a second.  Once again.  Come back when you have a video of the event. 

PS - No, the cop knew Brown was guilty of a robbery/battery felony, as the Sheriff stated, because he saw Brown with the cigars, and heard the dispatch report.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No they will not.  They will know there is no way of knowing if these witnesses were even there at the time of the event.  Face it. You don't have a case here against this officer.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



During the investigation, interrogators will be able to determine if witnesses are credible or not.  Then they will determine if they have a case against anyone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Peach said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


*

  Cops aren't paid to run from criminals. And the idea that you think they should is kind of disturbing.
   I guess if there comes a time and you need a cop,and the guy trying to have his way with you has a gun or threatens the cop..The cop should just runaway.  Okey Dokey.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   I know right..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



  Are you serious? 
Do you happen to be a Sunday school teacher by any chance?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



1.I don't care what their stupid stories were. 

2. In the friend part, I was talking about Johnson.  The others are Black and they all cover for other other, and especially against the police.  

3.   And sure, their stories match.  The saw Johnson's story on TV and repeated it.  Big deal.  The Manson girls had matching stories too.  They've been in prison for 45 years.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I didn't say THAT, fool.  I said I don't even know if they were there AT THE TIME OF THE EVENT (ie. THE SHOOTING),>>>  and guess what, fool ?  NEITHER DO YOU


----------



## protectionist (Aug 17, 2014)

Jackson said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I will bet 100 to 1 that they are found to be not credible.  How could invstigators even know if they were THERE at the time of the shooting (if they are lying about it)  Polygraph ?  Good but not usable in court.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



What makes you so sure that just because the mentioned witnesses are Black they are protecting their own? I don't think so! Brown's friend might be, but total strangers like Tiffany and the other witness are NOT one of Brown's OWN. 
The fact that their stories recount the details of the shooting almost identically, is quite damning!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Brown's accomplice friend set the narrative. The two women embellished upon the framework, the narrative, set by Johnson.

The autopsy directly refutes their testimony. Brown's armed were not raised above his head, they were by his side and the bullet wound to the arms and his torso show this.

The women are lying, either consciously or unknowingly from hearing Johnson's framing narrative.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)

And they should be arrested. Especially the guy that started it all with his initial lies to begin with.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 17, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No.  It's an indication that they are repeating the same story that they have already heard.   They all saw Michael Brown get shot in the back.  The autopsy report says he wasn't shot in the back at all.   The witnesses are repeating that Dorian Johnson said "He shot Mike in the back."


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 17, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Hey, freak, anyone who saw Tiffany's interview on the Lawrence O'Donnell  show the other night knows she wasn't lying. She was there in close proximity. People just don't pop up and start claiming they witnessed a cop murder someone in cold blood. Who would set themselves up to be targeted by Wilson's sympathizers like that? Who would knowingly risk perjury if summoned by a jury? And who would risk being sued for slander?
C'mon, genius, I'm sure you have an answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Nope. The two women specifically said "he jerked" like he was hit. Get your story straight.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/13/tiffany-mitchell-michael-brown_n_5677003.html



> "As I pull onto the side, the kid, he finally gets away, he starts running. As he runs the police get out of his vehicle and he follows behind him, shooting," Mitchell said. "*And the kid's body jerked as if he was hit from behind*, and he turns around and puts his hands up like this, and the cop continued to fire until he just dropped down to the ground and his face just smacks the concrete."


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 18, 2014)

Those cigars you took are in fact rightfully yours. 

Because you are a negro. 

Take the cigars, negro , take the cigars. 

Go, Negro, go. 

Walk down the middle of the street, negro. 

The street belongs to you. Because you ARE a negro. 

Go, negro, go. 

Punch the policeman, Negro. Punch. See the policeman bleed. 

Good Negro. Good. 

Run, negro run. See negro run. 

Don't stop. Do not stop. 

Policeman say stop?  Do not stop, negro. Do not stop. 

Turn around, negro. Turn around. 

Run negro, run. Run to cop. Be angry negro. Be very angry.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > White people are getting pissed at having to accept being victims of black violence.  That's why there are more and more incidents of shooting to kill.
> ...



Negroes commit over HALF of ALL violent crime in the u.s., while only making up 13% of the population.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So, you did the autopsy Dr. Rikurhzen? I believe there were three of them ordered. Which one were you privy to? I'm sticking with the witnesses story until all three are finished.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I'm betting one bullet came close enough for him to feel and thats why he jerked and stopped running.

http://us.cnn.com/2014/08/17/us/missouri-teen-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> Family attorney Anthony Gray said the independent autopsy, conducted Sunday, found that Brown was shot twice in the head and four times in the right arm -- all to the front of his body.



He was executed.  Cops are trained to shoot center mass. He put 2 in the kids head.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



But the point is Johnson is lying through his teeth, he said he watched Johnson being shot in the back, it never happened. 

Furthermore, Johnson also claims Brown hands were raised after he was shot in the back and the officer kept shooting Brown.

Well seems weird to me 4 of 5 shots ended up in Browns right arm ( in the front) if he had his hands raised. This would mean the officer was purposely aiming for Browns right arm, since that is where he was shot the most. ( Some of the damage to his head was caused by a single bullet, even though several wounds are present, according to  Dr, Baden, the families chose doc for the autopsy) 






http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Why all three? Dr. Michael M. Baden (the former chief medical examiner for the City of New York) did the autopsy which shows he was not shot in the back. This is the same doctor requested by the family. He is a premier expert in the field. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645044 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



That doesnt mean he is lying.  That just means the jerk was interpreted as a shot hitting him in the back.  He didnt have the benefit of slow motion replay.  I played basketball and I would get fouls called on the person guarding me by jerking my head back as if I were hit.  Worked all the time on people trained to spot stuff.

Kind of hard to keep your hands up when you take one to the head.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



 What's a Knee Grow? I don't believe I've seen one. If you are pointing at Black male crime statistics, Black males make up far less than 13% of the population. The violent ones make up less than 2% of the population. See how statistics can be used to lie!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said he was shot in the back.

Eyewitness to Michael Brown shooting recounts his friend's death | MSNBC


Let me ask you something.

If your hands are raised in the air and you are shot just ONE time in the arm, your instinct will take over, and you lower you arm in pain. How did this 'surefire' cop hit Brown 4 separate times in the right arm and then in the right shoulder, so quickly Brown never dropped his arms?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 18, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You don't know people very well, do you? Let me illustrate with an example from the backstory of a movie I watched a few months ago. The Summer of '42 is a movie made in the 70s based on the author's own history, an affair with an older woman.

The woman (named Dorothy, like her screen counterpart) was a fellow vacationer on the island whom Raucher had befriended one day when he helped her carry groceries home; he became a friend of her and her husband and helped her with chores after her husband was called to fight in World War II. Raucher went to bed with her one night when he came to visit her, arriving only minutes after she received notification of her husband's death.[3] The next morning, Raucher discovered that she had left the island, leaving behind a note for him (which is read at the end of the film and reproduced in the book). He never saw her again; his last "encounter" with her, recounted on an episode of The Mike Douglas Show, came after the film's release in 1971, when she was* one of over a dozen women who wrote letters to Raucher claiming to be "his" Dorothy*​
Eleven women wrote to the guy claiming to have had an affair WITH HIM when they DID NOT have an affair with him. If people are willing to lie like that to get publicity, they'll lie about anything. 

These women were motivated by some concern - either fame, either being important and crucial to justice, either "Get Whitey" or they just wanted to slam a cop.

It doesn't matter why they lied, they've been refuted by forensic evidence.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645044 said:
> ...



I know what he said.  I just told you that if you see someone jerk as if they are hit you are likely to think they got hit. That matches with what the 2 girls saw.

My bet is he took one to the head or shoulder first and dropped his arms. Thats how he got shot in the arm.  Who told you he was shot in the arm first?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The autopsy report states the head shots was the last shots fired, the kill shots. And that is the Doctor the family hired. 

Brown's friend said he was shot in the back, then he turned around with HIS HANDS IN THE AIR as the cop kept shooting him. Which means the cop had to have been aiming at him right arm and right shoulder ( while they were in the air?) You and I are going to immediately lower our arms as soon as that first bullet hits. Something else happened here. I don't know what, but Johnson's story seems like it is falling to pieces. 


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/18/u...-shows-he-was-shot-at-least-6-times.html?_r=0


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 18, 2014)

protectionist said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Killers are convicted every day of murder, and there is extremely rarely a video of it.

Brown did not have pockets to put the cigars in and has to awkwardly carry a whole handful of them? lol


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh and the other part of Johnsons story omits the store, he said he caught up with Johnson in the street about 20 minutes prior and they kept walking and talking. Wasn't Johnson in the store with Brown? I may be wrong about that I am making an assumption there.  



> About 20 minutes before the shooting, Johnson said he saw Brown walking down the street and decided to catch up with him. The two walked and talked. That&#8217;s when Johnson says they saw the police car rolling up to them.



*BUT this is the part that gets me. *



> Brown and Johnson took off running together. There were three cars lined up along the side of the street. Johnson says he ducked behind the first car, whose two passengers were screaming. Crouching down a bit, he watched Brown run past.
> 
> &#8220;Keep running, bro!,&#8221; he said Brown yelled. Then Brown yelled it a second time. Those would be the last words Johnson&#8217;s friend, &#8220;Big Mike,&#8221; would ever say to him.
> 
> *Brown made it past the third car. Then, &#8220;blam!&#8221; the officer took his second shot, striking Brown in the back.* At that point, Johnson says Brown stopped, turned with his hands up and said &#8220;I don&#8217;t have a gun, stop shooting!&#8221;



( remember the first shot was inside the car) 

And this:



> By that point, Johnson says the officer and Brown were face-to-face. The officer then fired several more shots. *Johnson described watching Brown go from standing with his hands up* to crumbling to the ground and curling into a fetal position.






Eyewitness to Michael Brown shooting recounts his friend's death | MSNBC

Eyewitness to Michael Brown shooting recounts his friend's death | MSNBC


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645118 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> ...



Thats not what it said.  It said the head shots were "likely" the last.  Doesnt say anything about the shoulder. Look at your link.  It also says this so we have to hold on some more



> &#8220;In my capacity as the forensic examiner for the New York State Police, I would say, &#8216;*You&#8217;re not supposed to shoot so many times*,&#8217; &#8221; said Dr. Baden, who retired from the state police in 2011. *&#8220;Right now there is too little information to forensically reconstruct the shooting*.&#8221;


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 18, 2014)

JQPublic1 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Was she under oath on the Lawrence O'Donnell show?  No perjury then.  Of course people pop up claiming to be witnesses all the time.  It got her on the show didn't it?

Clearly her statement was not accurate.   It repeated what Johnson said.    Not what happened.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645145 said:
			
		

> Oh and the other part of Johnsons story omits the store, he said he caught up with Johnson in the street about 20 minutes prior and they kept walking and talking. Wasn't Johnson in the store with Brown? I may be wrong about that I am making an assumption there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the police say they shot Brown while he was in the car like Johnson says.  From your link.



> The police say the officer shot Brown after the teen shoved the officer and tried to wrestle the officers gun from him.





> Johnson says he was within arms reach of both Brown and the officer. He looked over at Brown and saw blood pooling through his shirt on the right side of the body.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



No it didnt repeat exactly what Johnson said.  Johnson claimed Brown was shot in the back as he ran. The women say he jerked as if hit.  Johnson says they were face to face at the end. The women make no mention of that.  Likely Johnsons version is shaky because he was probably in shock.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645044 said:
> ...



He could have been shot in the hand first with his arms up and the force of each bullet hitting his arm kept it up. Before Brown could react, each bullet hit further down his arm making a line to the one to hit his head.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I misunderstood you. Well, Johnson said he was shot in the chest  FIRST ( if he is to be believed I am assuming that would be the shoulder shot pictured in the autopsy.  And then raised his hands. That is why I said that earlier. 

As far as Baden's statement, he does not know if Brown was charging the cop, he is going by the statement Johnson made IMO. 

I agree we need to wait, but I feel as if there is a lot more to this story, especially given Johnson contends Brown was shot first in the chest BEFORE they started to run, and then in the back.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oy. Face palm.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Golly gee! Aren't cops people too? Don't they lie? Still, none of the people in your story put themselves in harms way by lying. That would have been unusual!

The two female witnesses  reported what they saw. A body jerking when a shot is fired from behind probably looked like a hit. Tiffany also spoke of bullets dug out of a wall that apparently missed Brown. If she wasn't there, as "Protectionist" suggests, how could she know that?  OTOH, with the details changing so rapidly ,every thing is a toss up at this point; even the forensic evidence.  I say that because ,obviously, the Feds' decision to order a federal autopsy mirrors my own concerns of skullduggery. When their autopsy verifies that of Dr. Baden... my suspicions will have been assuaged.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, I doubt it, but why would this cop supposedly intent on killing this 18 year old guy, aim for his raised arms ( shooting him 4 separate times down the arm as you suppose)  and not his head or chest? it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645192 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645118 said:
> ...




The police also say he was shot while at the car.  I think thats as far as we can go with accuracy with Johnson.  I think he was pretty much in shock after that first shot.  The womens story is pretty close to his but fits the autopsy to a tee.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> ...



Why are you surprised. This is how political correctness works - you have to make yourself purposely stupid and it takes some ingenuity to devise ways to explain away what your eyes see, what evidence shows you to be the case.

Look at how many people chant the mantra "Diversity is our strength" and they always point to great ethnic restaurants as the benefit of multiculturalism.

It's laughable how stupid you have to will yourself to be in order to be politically correct.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645204 said:
			
		

> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> ...



You never know.

The cop probably wanted to make sure that a shot to the body would not make Brown fall, and he wouldn't get such a convenient opportunity to shoot him in the head so he started high and downwards until he was sure to get him in the head.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

black criminals covering up each other- who woulda though?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645204 said:
			
		

> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645082 said:
> ...



It also makes no sense he didnt shoot him center mass like cops are trained to do. Target practice?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I suppose he could be in shock. I still think there is more to this story. I agree there are racists. There are racist cops too, but I don't think this is racism, the robbery plays into this somehow. 

But I find it strange this cop would decide to execute a man in the middle of a busy neighborhood. 

What I might see is the cop stopped them.

Brown thought he may be wanted for the robbery, they smarted off to the cop.

The cop tried to exit the vehicle- something happened. ( I don't believe he accidently feel backwards as Johnson contends) (Are their any witnesses who state they say the cop car driving in reverse almost running the two over? I may be unaware of these.)  

The shot took place in the vehicle, Brown may have been grabbing for the weapon. 

The cop grabbing Brown through the window sounds a little ridiculous if you ask me, especially given Brown's size, he could escape just about anyone. Unless the cop is a massive dude too. 

The cop either lost it because it scared the shit out of him and he fired far too many times and was unprofessional leading to a dead kid. 

Or there was a longer altercation and Brown charged the cop or as I said above the cop lost his bearing and over reacted.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree it does not. Why would he be shooting extremities? Unless Brown's head was down while running or moving towards the cop or  he was charging as Baden mentioned. as a possibility and his 'center mass' was shifting while he moved and the cop was hitting his right arm, instead of torso. 

If Brown was just standing there with his hands up, as Johnson contends,  this cop must be the worst shot in the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645227 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645192 said:
> ...



I've witnessed the cops do this twice.  Once when I was 10 and later at 17.  They lied both times and said it looked like the people they killed had a gun when they both clearly had their hands in the air.  I dont trust cops as far as I can kick them.  I expect them to lie and the department to back them up.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I hope this is not the case. Holder is there, the FBI is there, there were three autopsies. There is evidence. The truth will out and to be honest, it may lie somewhere in the middle. Each party leaving out some details. But I guess we will see.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

why do black people hate the police?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> why do black people hate the police?



We dont. We hate racist ones.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645267 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645227 said:
> ...



Right now the only credible witnesses seem to be the 2 women.  Their accounts match perfectly with the autopsy.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link? I'm asking because I only recall one woman. I would appreciate it if you have time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645204 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cop wanted him dead. A shot to the head will almost for sure kill, while a shot to the body is not a guarantee.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645287 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645267 said:
> ...



Here is Tiffany.  The other girl I need to find but they both sound identical.

Tiffany Mitchell On Witnessing Michael Brown Shooting: Police 'Showed No Kind Of Remorse'


Here are both of them. Piaget Crenshaw and Tiffany Mitchell

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/bestoftv/2014/08/14/cnn-tonight-piaget-crenshaw-eyewitnesses.cnn.html


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > why do black people hate the police?
> ...



So a white cop who shoots a black criminal is racist?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSLLGgSPRVo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSLLGgSPRVo[/ame]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645204 said:
> ...



If he wanted him dead, why did he miss so much? Shooting him in the right arm 4 separate times BEFORE the head shots  ( as contended by the autopsy report) all the while "he was just standing there with his arms in the air" as Johnson contends.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...



Depends on if he is racist stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645317 said:
			
		

> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Thats the reason they are supposed to shoot center mass. It makes no sense he was shooting his arm unless it was the angle or he was having target practice.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thank you very much. The only reason I might suspect Piaget's statement is because they ( Piaget and Tiffany) live together. Piaget says she did not see much because of the "angle she was at", but then states she saw the tussle at the window of the cop car and Brown shot down. Piaget states Tiffany is calling her to watch and she repeats some of the same story Tiffany does, but she said at first she could not see from her angle. One would think they were both together since she said Tiffany called her to watch with her. 

This leads me to believe the fight at the window of the cop car between Brown and the cop must have been going on for sometime the way Piaget tells it. 

I will say Tiffany sounds credible at this time.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645336 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645287 said:
> ...



They dont live together.  Tiffany was just picking Piagent up for work. She doesnt even live in the neighborhood.  If I understand correctly they had different vantage points.

edit....

Yeah Tiffany was outside and Piagent was upstairs.  The defense for the cop is going to have a hard time with Tiffany.  Look for a smear campaign on her next.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645317 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't buy that, sorry Asc. I can't buy he was using Brown as target practice and torturing him shooting up or down his right arm, then the head shots. It almost sounds like some sadistic horror movie.  With so many homes around who could have been filming him. The girls you had in the video above make it sound like the confrontation at the cop car window went on for several minutes, why didn't someone pull out a cell phone to record this? We both know, and this is sad, some police are known for their fuckedupness. I can't believe a white cop having a confrontation with a black kid would not have had someone pull out a cell phone to video it, if the cop was systemically shooting and torturing this kid taking his time shooting him down the arm, etc.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645336 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they were roomies, my bad. She said Tiffany called her down to watch with her though.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645341 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645317 said:
> ...



Sounds to me like it didnt take too long. Piagent said she tried to grab her camera but did not have time to catch it on video.  Its actually a good thing you cant buy it but unfortunately there are some really screwed up cops out there. If you had seen the things I have witnessed cops do you wouldnt be so incredulous.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;9645341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said above "some police are known for their fuckedupness". I can't believe I am this naïve-I grew up in a shitty town and lost a friend- but nothing this bad, not even close. I just can't see it being some torturous situation. It seems incredible.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645341 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645317 said:
> ...



Beware of Asclepias setting up the narrative on the shots which hit the arm. You're allowing him to do that. His formulation is asinine. It presumes that where a shot hits is where a shot was aimed.

Hitting a paper target center mass at a shooting range is far, far easier than hitting a moving target running towards you while you're pumped full of adrenaline. Cops are taught to shoot center mass, just like everyone is taught to do. The progression of the shots shows minute corrections after each shot and each of the corrections is not perfect. All the cop could determine was that he was hitting Brown and that he wasn't hitting ceter mass. It's very unlikely that in a 1/4 second span he observed where the shots hit and could make an accurate retargeting towards center mass.

Keep in mind that the total time for all the shots was probably 2 or 3 seconds. You don't take one shot, stop and make a new assessment of the bumrushing giant charging you.

So this notion of purposely shooting upwards on the arm in order to torture Brown is idiotic and likely arises from someone who doesn't know anything about firearms.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> CaféAuLait;9645341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Beware"?  

I'm not going to be on the jury so dont worry. Dont be afraid of my narrative because its only speculation. Your narrative is pure fantasy. The problem with your narrative is that it doesnt fit what the witnesses say they saw. They never said Brown was rushing the cop.  The last 2 shots were "likely" the head shots.  The first head shot killed him. The second on top of his head on the way down. You expect people to believe he was that bad of a shot but then all of a sudden he could put 2 in his head?  You dont aim at the head if you can hit center mass fool. You must be drunk, high, or having a serious case of the "say it aint so'".


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Sounds to me like it didnt take too long. Piagent said she tried to grab her camera but did not have time to catch it on video. Its actually a good thing you cant buy it but unfortunately there are some really screwed up cops out there. If you had seen the things I have witnessed cops do you wouldnt be so incredulous.



Dispatch records show a second officer showing up at 12:04.  Wilson supposedly encountered them at 12:01.  That doesn't leave a lot of time, at least not without a second officer witness to the end anyway.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9645341 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9645317 said:
> ...



Someone did just that and caught a conversation of two witnesses who were describing everything that was going on.  Look at the thread, "Conversation of witnesses a Game Changer..."

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...-scene-of-the-shooting-is-a-game-changer.html


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Someone did just that and caught a conversation of two witnesses who were describing everything that was going on.  Look at the thread, "Conversation of witnesses a Game Changer..."
> 
> A Witness Conversation Captured at the Scene of the Shooting is a Game Changer! | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I saw that recording and there is nothing that helps the cop except its not clear whom exactly is moving towards whom in the end. It doesnt say anything about someone charging like a bull either. I' know for a fact that would have been pointed out. The women Tiffany and Piagent are going to be the most reliable witnesses.  The autopsy matches their narrative to the tee.


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

The officer is speaking out again, says Brown "charged him", then he began shooting. Also said Brown fell just a foot or two from him. As the river of blood underneath has been photographed, the officer must have gotten a lot of blood on his uniform. I hope that evidence was preserved. And I hope the toxicology test on the officer comes back clean. Rather odd, usually the individual shooting is the focus of tox tests, not the deceased; this time is different.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)

You watch a lot of television, don't you?


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> You watch a lot of television, don't you?



No, just read too many tox tests to count, and police reports of shootings also.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> We dont. We hate racist ones.



What proof do you have that Officer Wilson is racist?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)

SuMar said:


> What proof do you have that Officer Wilson is racist?



He's white.

That's all it takes with negroes.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 18, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...



Hey you you racist piece of shit! His buddy the witness is an accessory to robbery and isn't trustworthy in the slightest.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> He's white.
> 
> That's all it takes with negroes.


 he also shot an unarmed suspect...the latest autopsy shows the cop kept shooting even as young brown was faLLING .


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> he also shot an unarmed suspect...the latest autopsy shows the cop kept shooting even as young brown was faLLING .



The autopsy didn't... and can't ....prove that. 

Keep swinging, though.


----------



## tresbigdog (Aug 18, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Is the killed child playing Rock breaks Scissors, or is that some sort of gang sign?


its called the peace sign


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 18, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Hey you you racist piece of shit! His buddy the witness is an accessory to robbery and isn't trustworthy in the slightest.


  Too bad you racist POS.  The 2 women didnt know him at all. They said the same thing. Your buddy is going down.


----------



## SuMar (Aug 19, 2014)

So, if a black police officer shot a white unarmed youth, he would be racist as well?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> "Beware"?
> 
> I'm not going to be on the jury so dont worry. Dont be afraid of my narrative because its only speculation. Your narrative is pure fantasy. The problem with your narrative is that it doesnt fit what the witnesses say they saw. They never said Brown was rushing the cop.  *The last 2 shots were "likely" the head shots.  The first head shot killed him. The second on top of his head on the way down. *You expect people to believe he was that bad of a shot but then all of a sudden he could put 2 in his head?  You dont aim at the head if you can hit center mass fool. You must be drunk, high, or having a serious case of the "say it aint so'".



( emphasis added)


Baden stated the "apex" ( top of head)  shot killed him, which was after the eye shot .


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 19, 2014)

daws101 said:


> he also shot an unarmed suspect...the latest autopsy shows the cop kept shooting even as young brown was faLLING .



Not true, even Baden ( Families Medical Examiner)  stated Brown could have been charging the cop, thus the shots to the top of the head, the apex shot was the last shot which killed Brown, although he did not know. Baden also said he could have survived the first 5 shots, which included the eye shot and the 4 shots to the arm.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Baden stated the "apex" ( top of head)  shot killed him, which was after the eye shot .



has anyone seen the actual report 

or are we still relying on  the wordsmithing  of the media


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 19, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> has anyone seen the actual report
> 
> or are we still relying on  the wordsmithing  of the media



Baden did an interview as well as his assistant. I saw the actual interview from the assistant, not Baden.

The apex shot being the last makes sense if Brown was charging the cop, as witnesses have stated. I imagine a football stance running at the cop to tackle him, if those statements are true.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw two interviews with Baden and one with the assistant. 

That's what they both said.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Baden did an interview as well as his assistant. I saw the actual interview from the assistant, not Baden.
> 
> The apex shot being the last makes sense if Brown was charging the cop, as witnesses have stated. I imagine a football stance running at the cop to tackle him, if those statements are true.




thanks 

that report sort of sucks for the brown team

it has come along way from when the friend 

said brown was shot in the back


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 19, 2014)

EverCurious said:


> Dispatch records show a second officer showing up at 12:04.  Wilson supposedly encountered them at 12:01.  That doesn't leave a lot of time, at least not without a second officer witness to the end anyway.






jon_berzerk said:


> thanks
> 
> that report sort of sucks for the brown team
> 
> ...



Yup, it does. And everyone is saying the no GSR means something. The issue is Johnson *ALSO* said when Brown was first shot the cop and Brown were struggling they were right next to one another. Johnson also said he was right at their shoulders and 'he watched the fire come out of the gun".



> I could see so vividly what was going on because I was so close,” said Johnson, who said he was *within arm’s reach of both Brown and the officer* when the first of several shots was fired at the teen...“I seen the fire come out of the barrell,” he said. “I could see so vividly what was going on because I was so close.,.Brown made it past the third car. Then, *“blam!” the officer took his second shot, striking Brown in the back.*,”



Eyewitness to Michael Brown shooting recounts his friend's death | MSNBC


It's funny what Johnson says is gospel, UNTIL it goes directly against what the report show and this GSR claim. People here are stating the officer was never close and this is why there was no GSR on Brown. But Johnson says the complete opposite and also stated Brown was shot in the back.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Yup, it does. And everyone is saying the no GSR means something. The issue is Johnson *ALSO* said when Brown was first shot the cop and Brown were struggling they were right next to one another. Johnson also said he was right at their shoulders and 'he watched the fire come out of the gun".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this morning i posted a link about GSR 

it said that with certain firearms a pistol for example

the residue travels no more then about three feet

plus in the car the cop shooting across his chest 

the residue may very well be on the cops uniform


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

SuMar said:


> What proof do you have that Officer Wilson is racist?


You dont have to prove he is a racist. Do you have proof he is not?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Baden did an interview as well as his assistant. I saw the actual interview from the assistant, not Baden.
> 
> The apex shot being the last makes sense if Brown was charging the cop, as witnesses have stated. I imagine a football stance running at the cop to tackle him, if those statements are true.



Only if you think people put their heads down to charge someone they should be keeping their eyes on. The apex shot makes sense if the cop put one in him as he was falling face first. Amazingly thats just how the witnesses described it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Yup, it does. And everyone is saying the no GSR means something. The issue is Johnson *ALSO* said when Brown was first shot the cop and Brown were struggling they were right next to one another. Johnson also said he was right at their shoulders and 'he watched the fire come out of the gun".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You seem to keep pretending the 2 women that did not know Brown actually are the most reliable.  The autopsy matches what they say to a tee.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 19, 2014)

This thread looks very foolish in light of all the facts coming forth.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Baden did an interview as well as his assistant. I saw the actual interview from the assistant, not Baden.
> 
> The apex shot being the last makes sense if Brown was charging the cop, as witnesses have stated. I imagine a football stance running at the cop to tackle him, if those statements are true.


 it also makes sense if brown was falling and the cop kept shooting ..results from the third autopsy will be out shortly..


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 19, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You seem to keep pretending the 2 women that did not know Brown actually are the most reliable.  The autopsy matches what they say to a tee.



The issue it was Johnson's BS story which I made a long post about which everyone relied on.

So where do they speak about the cop sitting in his car for 2-3 minutes before exiting and the cop just getting out of the car and walking calmly towards Brown and then he starts to shoot him? Like Johnson said?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 19, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Seems there are hundreds of combinations used as signs, but you keep telling everyone that the KID was making a PEACE SIGN!


ok that was funny when you see the Prez in there....


----------



## R.D. (Aug 19, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Yup, it does. And everyone is saying the no GSR means something. The issue is Johnson *ALSO* said when Brown was first shot the cop and Brown were struggling they were right next to one another. Johnson also said he was right at their shoulders and 'he watched the fire come out of the gun".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Johnsons lies are great.  He establishes the cigars, the chase, the gunfire at the vehicle and why they were stopped.    His lies to help cover for  his buddy will exonerate Wilson


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Aug 19, 2014)

I've heard nothing but conflicting information. Now I hear that the cop had eye damage which would contradict other information that Brown was shot with his hands up in surrender. Anyway, I don't really know why I'm even partaking in this emotional clusterf*ck. What was once about the shooting of an unarmed young man by a cop has become a discussion on residue racism stemming from an ugly past. Many people have taken sides while certain members of the press have fanned the flames of racial tension for profit and politics. I personally would just assume have a bowl of Lucky Charms and watch the Sci/fi channel.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 20, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to keep pretending the 2 women that did not know Brown actually are the most reliable.  The autopsy matches what they say to a tee.
> ...




Did you read my post?  I'm talking about the 2 women. Johnson did say it was 2-3 minutes before the cop got out the car. You know good and well he meant 2-3 seconds. He said the incident escalated in 1-2 minutes. Johnson was pretty traumatized and you cant really take his version as the absolute gospel. He was bound to have some inconsistencies. He was afraid for his life.


----------



## Interpol (Aug 20, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Baden did an interview as well as his assistant. I saw the actual interview from the assistant, not Baden.
> ...




The report sucks even more for Officer Wilson, who shot the guy in the head twice while he was already down or in the middle of falling down. 

To believe that an unarmed man went into a football stance and then began charging an armed cop while running the whole time with his half his body parallel to the ground is fucking absurd. Only a complete racist troll could buy that.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 20, 2014)

Interpol said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...




Really? You going to stick with this?

As we all now know, Officer Wilson was severely beaten my Mike Brown. He suffered extreme facial swelling and a fractured orbital socket. It is being reported that he ordered the man to freeze but instead Brown charged him. Having just been beaten by the 6'4", 292 lb. man, and being the only officer on scene, you don't think Wilson feared for his life? You're a fool.

Oh, and FYI, police are usually trained to use deadly force if they believe they are in imminent danger of being killed or suffering great bodily injury.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 20, 2014)

then why did'nt he shoot to kill with the first shot..? I would have


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> then why did'nt he shoot to kill with the first shot..? I would have



If you listen to Johnson, the first


Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




He repeated 2-3 *minutes* 2 times in 2 separate places in the video, it may have been 3 times. He said minutes and how shocked the cop looked and how the cop just sat there contemplating what he had done.


There are MEs coming out stating given the autopsy report the witnesses are wrong. CNN had an opinion piece about it today.



> Already the results of Baden's limited investigation are being used to support the contention that Brown was surrendering, and that the wounds were distant range, even though Baden himself said neither.
> 
> To a forensic pathologist, the body diagram Brown's attorneys released tells a different story. The wound at the top of the head, the frontal wounds and angled right hand and arm wounds suggest that the victim was facing the officer, leaning forward with his right arm possibly extended in line with the gun's barrel, and not above his head.
> 
> ...



What Michael Brown's autopsy tells us (Opinion) - CNN.com


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 20, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why would that be?

As 50-Cent sang, "My daddy's probably out committing felonies" so on and so forth... For real here.. They wouldn't have to worry in the first place had they not been out committing felonies..

Dig?

-Geaux


----------



## Interpol (Aug 20, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The "orbital fracture" is a hoax that was made up by Jim Hoft, a right-wing lunatic blogger at Gateway Pundit. It has been debunked already. 

Nice try though.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 20, 2014)

Interpol said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



Debunked, eh? ABC news is reporting on it today.

Ferguson Cop Had 'Serious Facial Injury,' Source Tells ABC News - ABC News


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

hjmick said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Why would someone go with what you


CaféAuLait said:


> Interpol said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



He looked fine in the video.  What did he do?  Run into a wall or have someone punch him after he was caught on video after the shooting without a scratch on him?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Interpol said:
> ...



"He looked fine in the video and pictures, without a scratch on him"

Exactly what was said about Zimmerman too. ( Not saying I agree with Zimmerman, but this is what was said after first videos were released)  I also posted pictures in another thread of examples of what a blown orbital fracture is and looks like. It does not have to look sinister at all, in fact, in some of the cases- it was hard to even tell.  Look it up on Google, if you can't find the post with pics.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



My wife is a nurse. If he was beaten badly and had an orbital eye fracture he would have had something on his face like bruising.  I saw him standing and pacing in the video without a mark on him. How can you be beaten badly and have an orbital eye fracture without any bruising and never even touch your eye even once.during the time in the video?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Since your wife is a nurse, ask her how adrenaline might make it so one does not feel pain, or as much pain.

This man has an orbital fracture:








It's not going to be too hard to tell if Brown was in his car, or in the window. Fingerprints on his holster, the inside of his cruiser, etc will all be considered as proof, perhaps even DNA or blood as well. I also wondered if the mark on his hand in not a "slide bite" from the gun. If so, a lot of Brown's DNA will be on the cops weapon and in his car. But IIRC they said the hand wound was a bullet wound, so I may be wrong.

I don't know what happened with the cop, but it seems every bit of evidence is poo-pooed as being fake, it can't have been Brown attacking the cop. We already know Johnson is a liar. I believe many are setting themselves up for a let down.

Lets go with both the girls. The second on said she did not have a good viewpoint. The first girl says she driving, right? Where was she parked in conjunction to the scuffle in the car? It would be great to know all this shit before any conclusion's were reached, it could have saved a lot of pain and destruction.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



Depends on how you got the fracture. If you were punched you are going to have bruising unless youre saying Brown squeezed his head until he broke his eye socket.. There is no way around it. I dont need to ask about adrenaline as I know you can be injured and not really feel any pain but you do unconsciously touch the injured area. It usually itches.

I wont be let down if there is a video of him attacking the cop.  However, I have no reason to believe that he attacked the cop simply on the cops word. That doesn't make any sense at all. He was starting school in 2 days.  Even if he wasn't what reason would he have for deciding to attack the cop, run from him, then charge him?  Come on now.. 

It seems like you are doing everything possible to make the cop innocent when the autopsy, rational thought, and the eyewitness versions don't match anything that adds up to the cop being innocent. The eyewitnesses both said Brown was trying to get loose. Why is he trying to get loose if he was the one that attacked?  How did he get so far away from the cop if he was attacking him? The version the cop is floating only makes sense if you want to believe it.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 21, 2014)

the cop had no prior history of pulling his gun or anything indicating he had any problems with blacks or any person. Why would he shoot a kid, in daylight, in a black area? EXACTLY. He wouldn't.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The autopsy, rational thought and eyewitness point to the cop being innocent as well. I gave you links to the ME on CNN earlier today, she stated the autopsy seems to back the cop, instead of those who think it supposes Johnsons;' story.

You seem to blow off the fact both these guys had just robbed a store and assaulted the store employee and then menaced him by getting back in his face as he tried to stop them again. Peaceful, my ass.

Of course they are going to be on edge as the cop approached them.

Then we have Johnson who has lied right out of the gate and his story has been evolving and changing. This does not bode well for the  Brown family or Johnson.

I just don't believe this cop, decided to start shooting black men in the middle of that very busy and crowded neighborhood, with traffic on both sides of his police car. Not to mention the Youtube video where the witnesses back the cops account.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

@Asclepias

Can you please supply these video which you claim show no injury to the cop? I've seen the one girls video, it is awful and you can't see a thing. But if you have any videos which you think don't show any injury please share them.

Also, it can take 1-2 days for a black eye to even show.

How long does it take for a black eye to form - Doctor expertise on HealthTap


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...




I didnt see those links but what did she say supported the cops story? You call walking down the middle of the street jay walking on edge?  If I was on edge I would be walking on the sidewalk or a back alley so the cops would not notice me.  If I were to jay walk and a cop told me to get on the sidewalk thats exactly what I would do instead of arguing if I was on edge.

The youtube video doesnt back the cop unless you want to believe the person was saying Brown was the one advancing when the cop could have been the one advancing. I watched the video and it never says who and it never said Brown was charging the cop. I already said Johnson was probably traumatized and got somethings slightly off but you keep forgetting the women. Basically what you are saying is that they are lying.  Why would you think they were lying?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> @Asclepias
> 
> Can you please supply these video which you claim show no injury to the cop? I've seen the one girls video, it is awful and you can't see a thing. But if you have any videos which you think don't show any injury please share them.
> 
> ...



I already posted the videos in the thread. If you get your eye socket fractured from a punch its not going to take 1-2 days for it to be red and swelling.  Black eyes are from blood pooling.  Redness and swelling is immediate.  I'm not even saying Brown did not punch him.  I just dont buy the savage beating claim.  I would have hit him too if he grabbed me around my neck.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

LMAO..cafe au lait, you're wasting your time. He's dishonest and an agitator. All he's doing is running you in circles for his amusement.
C'mon, man..you're smarter than that.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, you don't think these two guys would be on edge as a cop stops them? Come on Asc. I already said the one girl already said her vantage point was not good, the second was driving as she first witnessed the altercation already in progress and then had to pull over according to her. I don't believe she kept her eyes on the altercation the entire time she was driving and while pulling over. Not to mention she drove up on the altercation and has no clue how it started or what happened prior to her arrival. AND according to her own account she called the other girl on the phone  while the altercation was taking place. THEN the other girl looked out her window.

So while driving, pulling over and using her phone, you think she witnessed everything I think not.

Ill find the Youtube where is it clear the witness is speaking about Brown coming back.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > @Asclepias
> ...



Well, it is impossible to search threads with this new format. do you mind posting them again, I can only find the one girls grainy video.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



If they were on edge why were they walking down the middle of the street instead of sneaking through a back alley?  Think about that. If you just did something and you wanted to make sure you got away would you be walking down the middle of the street and then arguing with a cop when he tells you to get on the sidewalk?  I know you are smarter than that.

I think the part the girls did witness proves that Brown was trying to get away. Why would he be trying to get away if he was supposed to be attacking?  Why would he change his mind *after* the cop started shooting at him and decide to commit suicide? That version is laughably illogical.  No where in any video do I hear the witness sounding amazed Brown was taunting the cop. He would have surely mentioned that as he would have gotten "points" for not being afraid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...




Well this one is worse.  I cant find the clearer one.  Never does he touch his eye.  Never does the other cop make a motion to let him know his eye is damaged. Of course that could have happened before or after the filming but Wilson looks like he is trying to come up with a story in this video..


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you are saying they did not just rob and assault the clerk of the store and had not a care in the world???

You think he was trying to get away and not trying to grab the cops gun and there was pulling back and forth. Her story seems to have changed too. *Now she says she saw it from the beginning and heard the cops tires squeaking as he pulled up to Brown and Johnson.*

Another witness to Brown shooting comes forward; video shows graphic scene | 
                KMOV.com St. Louis

And here she says she arrived after they were already 'tussling thought the window.

Witness Tiffany Mitchell Speaks About Michael Brown Shooting | Mediaite


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

LMAO..around and around you go...chasing your tail while he laughs at you.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, that is the one I can find too. Its hard to see anything, I can only see him for seconds TBH, so how to tell if he was or did touch his eye or if its swollen it too hard IMO. Ill keep looking.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LMAO..around and around you go...chasing your tail while he laughs at you.




It's called a discussion forum for a reason and Asc and I have discussed many an issue. If you don't want to read us, move on.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

So, please tell me Asc, how she could hear the cops tire squeal when she arrived as they were already 'tussling'?

Another witness to Brown shooting comes forward; video shows graphic scene | 
                KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO..around and around you go...chasing your tail while he laughs at you.
> ...


LMAO..well, excuse the hell out of me. Let me get out of your way and make some room so you can continue to run in circles.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



 It seems to be bothering you we are having a discussion on a discussion forum. There, there,  , it will be okay, Rota- keep scrolling.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


You misinterpret. I'm not bothered. I'm amused..like watching abbott and costello do the "who's on first" routine.
[

Carry on with your track meet.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Why thank you for your permission to continue our discussion,Rota.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Why thank you for your permission to continue our discussion,Rota.


My pleasure. Think nothing of it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 21, 2014)

This is Trayvon/Zimmerman all over again.  Hundreds of young black men killing other young black men every week and no one gives a shit.  No Jessie....no Al....no CNN or MSNBC.  It's all good.  

It's a slow news cycle so let's jump on a white guy shooting a black guy.  I mean wtf?  All the angst and bullshit.  

I'll wait until all the facts come out.  I was duped once by the media in a similar circumstance....never again.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> This is Trayvon/Zimmerman all over again.  Hundreds of young black men killing other young black men every week and no one gives a shit.  No Jessie....no Al....no CNN or MSNBC.  It's all good.
> 
> It's a slow news cycle so let's jump on a white guy shooting a black guy.  I mean wtf?  All the angst and bullshit.
> 
> I'll wait until all the facts come out.  I was duped once by the media in a similar circumstance....never again.



Yup we need to wait. As it stands now, the key witness was wanted on a warrant from 2011 and had pled guilty for false police reports.


Key witness in Ferguson wanted in Jefferson City | Latest News  - KMIZ Mobile Home

Key witness meets with authorities to discuss Brown shooting : News

So they committed a theft, as Johnson has before and Johnson has lied to cops before.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2014)

The way I see you a lot of you are the ones acting like vigilantes

get that title, the KILLER COP

but then you all turned and cheered the 200 ARMED agents who tried to take land away from a rancher and his family

hypocrites


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

ninja007 said:


> the cop had no prior history of pulling his gun or anything indicating he had any problems with blacks or any person. Why would he shoot a kid, in daylight, in a black area? EXACTLY. He wouldn't.


So?  What does that have to do with anything?  How many times does a person kill prior to him killing his first time?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> So you are saying they did not just rob and assault the clerk of the store and had not a care in the world???
> 
> You think he was trying to get away and not trying to grab the cops gun and there was pulling back and forth. Her story seems to have changed too. *Now she says she saw it from the beginning and heard the cops tires squeaking as he pulled up to Brown and Johnson.*
> 
> ...



I'm saying that if they were on edge they would not calling attention to themselves by walking down the middle of the street as they say and the cop also says. They also would not be telling the officer they would get out the street in a minute. They would have run at the sight of the cop.

Tiffany said the same thing in both videos. She never claimed to see what led up to it. She saw the whole thing which means the murder. What happened after Brown broke free is what she is talking about


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> So, please tell me Asc, how she could hear the cops tire squeal when she arrived as they were already 'tussling'?
> 
> Another witness to Brown shooting comes forward; video shows graphic scene |
> KMOV.com St. Louis


Pretty simple. You can hear tires squeal before you see anything. Imagine a car screeching to a halt. You look and you see them wrestling with each other.  How is that contradictory to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LMAO..around and around you go...chasing your tail while he laughs at you.



You mad bro? Unlike you, Cafe can have a discussion and bring up points of contention without throwing a hissy fit. If you dont like the discussion shield your eyes.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
> 
> You don't believe the multiple witnesses' testimonies, but you believe the nancy story the cop gave about a gun shot first going off in the car, yet end up with him gunning down the boy 35 feet AWAY from the car??!
> 
> ...



In that neighborhood?  No, there is no reason to believe those witnesses.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> It's a peace sign.
> 
> I've done the sideways peace sign in my youth as well.
> 
> ...


No, your wrong.  That's no peace sign.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LMAO..cafe au lait, you're wasting your time. He's dishonest and an agitator. All he's doing is running you in circles for his amusement.
> C'mon, man..you're smarter than that.


right! and you're not an agitator and don't have a spin cycle!


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 21, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO..cafe au lait, you're wasting your time. He's dishonest and an agitator. All he's doing is running you in circles for his amusement.
> ...


sure...sure..whatever you say...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 21, 2014)

What I see in the last few post is a circle jerk of insults .....
Does anyone remember what the title of this cyber shit hole thread is??
Where is that evidence of vigilantism??


> vigilante n. someone who takes the law into his/her own hands by trying and/or punishing another person without any legal authority. In the 1800s groups of vigilantes dispensed "frontier justice" by holding trials of accused horse-thieves, rustlers and shooters, and then promptly hanging the accused if "convicted." A mother who shoots the alleged molester of her child is a vigilante.
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]



From the leaks about the medical injuries, autopsy results, and witness's statements that have been proven to be lies the aggressor will be Brown and the officer will be exonerated!!


----------



## asaratis (Aug 21, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...


Parrot much?

Anybody can repeat what they hear an eye witness say.  Anyone nearby to an incident can claim to be an eye witness and corroborate whatever some other "eye witness" says.

At least one "eye witness" has said the man was shot in the back and in the back of the head.  The autopsy does not indicate this. 

Not enough time has passed for the investigation to get to the truth of the matter.

All you people that jump on the "he must be guilty because that's what the eye witness said" band wagon are too quick to agree with mob mentality.

Wait until the grand jury reports its findings....then pick what you believe.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Earlier this year they were doing the knockout game. Last year it was dozens of kids stealing from a store, sort of flash shoplifters. They need shootings so they can get the latest Air Jordan's....
> 
> 
> I remember the Watts riots. That was about civil rights. This is about getting some swag and breaking things.
> ...


It's good to see your sarcasm hasn't died.  I know you know that Obama thrives on racial strife.  He can't be as vocal as Jesse and Al, but he and Michelle both hate white people.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Aug 21, 2014)

asaratis said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier this year they were doing the knockout game. Last year it was dozens of kids stealing from a store, sort of flash shoplifters. They need shootings so they can get the latest Air Jordan's....
> ...



When exactly did your POTUS start hating his own mother?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 21, 2014)

Has anyone who has already convicted the cop said anything about the reports that Brown attacked him, breaking his eye socket?

If you have concluded that those reports are lies, what precisely led you to that conclusion?

If they're true, would that mean that he wasn't just "jaywalking?

.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > So, please tell me Asc, how she could hear the cops tire squeal when she arrived as they were already 'tussling'?
> ...



I don't think it is that simple. She said she heard the cops tires squeal as she came around the corner, and saw the tussling with the cop. She also said she WAS NOT there for the start of the altercation in the first interview. Two different stories IMO.

The start of the altercation was the cop supposedly back up FAST, trying to open his door and then he just somehow magically reached one arm out of his car and put a 6'4" Brown in a chokehold from his door window. I believe again with her being in the midst of driving, pulling over and making phone calls she was distracted and may not have seen all of what occurred.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 21, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Has anyone who has already convicted the cop said anything about the reports that Brown attacked him, breaking his eye socket?
> 
> If you have concluded that those reports are lies, what precisely led you to that conclusion?
> 
> ...




Yes, some have. They state his cop buddies injured him to back his story.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Has anyone who has already convicted the cop said anything about the reports that Brown attacked him, breaking his eye socket?
> 
> If you have concluded that those reports are lies, what precisely led you to that conclusion?
> 
> ...



Common sense would lead me to conclude the reports he attacked was a lie unless you call punching the cop after he tried to grab him through the window attacking.  Also if he was attacking then why was he trying to get away as the witnesses stated?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



I think it is that simple. She said she did not see what lead up to it. She heard the tires squeal before she saw anything. How are you discounting Tiffany when you just said Dorian was all over the place? Are you saying its ok to believe him only when it fits what you think may have happened?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who has already convicted the cop said anything about the reports that Brown attacked him, breaking his eye socket?
> ...




Acs, if you hear a car coming and it is backing up to you very fast and almost hits you as Johnson claims. what is the first thing you do? You jump back. How it is this cop was able to reach out of his car window and grab Brown by the neck and start to choke him as Johnson claims? Even if the cop was on top of them as only an inch away as Johnson claims, how would the cop leverage himself to grab a 6'4" man around the neck to choke him with ONE Arm?

The other amazing feat was Johnson claiming Brown was able to turn himself around while being choked and then ask Johnson to hold the cigarillos. "Here hold these for me" is exactly what Johnson claims Brown said while he was being attacked by the officer. Come on.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone who has already convicted the cop said anything about the reports that Brown attacked him, breaking his eye socket?
> ...




Funny you base your reasoning on a lie from a partner in crime.
The mere fact that he is wanted and has previously lied to the police, IMMEDIATELY IMPEACHES HIS TESTIMONY!!

Why would the officer grab him out the window, I mean he could not pull the car up or to the side??
Would you like me to provide links where not only the PHYSICAL EVIDENCE proves that DJ lied??

I mean the evidence, physical evidence that tells the truth does not support your common sense any more, would you like to take another try at it??


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



She said she was coming around the corner as she heard the tires squeal and that is what made her look.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I already told you I think she is being truthful as much as she can be. She was driving, then pulling her car over and then she was making at least one phone call during the event- a ton of stuff to distract her from what is going on. If she had just been standing on the sidewalk watching I might think she had a better grasp on the situation. But she had to concentrate on other things and not on what was happening given what I just mentioned above.

ETA : she also said she was looking for her phone too.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You really are putting together pieces and bits of things and not coming up with the factual statements.  First of all the vehicle was an SUV not a patrol car so it was tall enough for him to get leverage. If he reversed too fast you dont necessarily jump back. Who told you thats what you do? Dorian says Wilson reached up to grab Brown.  He never said Wilson was choking him.

Its not amazing for Brown to turn around while Wilson was trying to grab him in a better hold. Why do you say that it is an amazing feat? Even in the best of holds you can turn around and give your opponent your back. You must have never gotten into a fight in your life. Add to that Brown was much bigger and it would more of a nuisance to him than actually having a problem. It also gives an explanation for Piagents claim that the officer was pissed off that he couldnt grab Brown and control him. Come on now.You cant say Dorian is not credible but then use his testimony to fit your narrative.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



I agree. Why is that contradictory?  She said she never saw what led up to it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Sorry but Wilsons wifes, friend said Wilson admitted to the struggle. Until he comes out and says they didnt get into one then I have to assume the Dorian got that part correct.

Why do any officers grab people through the window?  You cant provide any links that DJ lied. You can only provide your interpretation of the evidence without the benefit of a basic understanding of what happens under stress.

The physical evidence cant show me anything that would prove Wilson did not attack Brown first. I'd be interested in seeing what you have that proves it was the other way around.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



So if she didnt see the original stop how does that discredit what she saw afterwards????


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

Here honey here it from one of your own on his own BLACK WEBSITE!!



> *Dorian Johnson recants statement in shooting?*
> Culture, Featured 229 comments
> 
> 
> ...


Dorian Johnson say Michael Brown attacked Wilson The Black Sphere TheBlackSphere.net


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

THAT'S HOW WE ROLL!!
Don't you just hate it when a mofo does that to your game plan??


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yes, he did say he was choking him. He has said that over and over.



> Johnson, 22, was walking with Brown in the street on Saturday when the two encountered police. Police have claimed that Brown assaulted one of the officers and reached for his gun. Johnson's story differs greatly from the police's version of events -- he says that the police told them to "get the fuck onto the sidewalk," grabbed Brown and began choking him when they didn't immediately obey, and shot Brown when the 18-year-old tried to flee.




Lawyer Police Haven t Talked To Michael Brown Shooting Witness

*It is a feat to turn around while being choked and say "here hold these cigarillos"* That is what I called a feat.  I know he was in an SUV, I did not say patrol car. Again, to reach one arm ( one arm only as claimed by Johnson over and over) out the window of his ( cops)  car window and start chokeing a 6'4" man is a far reaching claim.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Here honey here it from one of your own on his own BLACK WEBSITE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you see a recanted confession?  Your link doesn't say anything. Did you post the wrong link?  Probably some white guy hacked his Twitter account.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Here honey here it from one of your own on his own BLACK WEBSITE!!
> ...


Funny everyone else can see it!!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Because I already linked to the two interviews. One said she got there after it started, the other she say she heard the cops car tires squealing as she rounded the corner and looked to see what  was happening. This means she rolled up as soon as the altercation began, not after it stated IMO.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


I just listened to the video again. He never said the cop was choking him. He said he grabbed him around the throat. What may be confusing you is the use of the word "throat" which is used interchangeably with "neck". There is no way Wilson could have grabbed Brown and choked him.  Brown could have easily knocked his hand loose. Common sense is required in this. He obviously had his arm around the back of Browns neck not in a one handed choke hold.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



Everyone else sees what I see. A black guy asking for verification that Dorian recanted his confession.  Why dont you paste his confession and link to it?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

> August 21, 2014 · 1:29 am
> ↓ Jump to Comments
> *Ferguson Unrest Updates: News Reports on Dorian Johnson and New Shooting Timeline*
> 
> ...



Ferguson Unrest Updates News Reports on Dorian Johnson and New Shooting Timeline Tamara Tattles


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



Ok I see what you are saying.  I explained earlier she is talking about the killing not the entire incident. She says in both videos she did not see what led up to it. Do you mind telling me if you are non-Black? I'm starting to think this is a dialect problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> > August 21, 2014 · 1:29 am
> > ↓ Jump to Comments
> > *Ferguson Unrest Updates: News Reports on Dorian Johnson and New Shooting Timeline*
> >
> ...



Tamara Tattles. 



> I’m also hearing that Johnson has recanted his story to his attorney and will likely tell the truth at the grand jury examination.  I am hearing that Johnson will admit that there was a scuffle between Brown and the officer and that Brown was not running away from the officer when he was shot but had walked off and then abruptly turned around and charged him and then the officer fired.* I am also hearing that Johnson will not be charged with anything despite being the cause of all the outrage in exchange for his testimony*.



So basically you are listening to someones blog. Silly rabbit.  Where is part where Dorian recants?  The bolded part is very interesting.  Did they threaten him?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > > August 21, 2014 · 1:29 am
> ...



I am sure to hear you tell it that will be the narrative ...........
You might want to do a little reading, the talk about him having immunity and recanting makes sense to those of us with common sense not looking to advance a racist issue!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...




So IOW you lied but were too stupid to know I would bust you?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




He has said he was being choked and he was trying to get away from being choked. There are many interviews with him. Johnson was clear they both were facing the cop when the altercation began and he has said 'throat' on many occasions.  And, if it was not a one handed grab to the neck, how did the officer grab this tall guy from the seat of his SUV and get him in this arm around the back of his neck? The leverage just does not work for a guy this big, Wilson does not look like a big dude, he looks to be about 5'11 to 6'  He was sitting and somehow he is able to put him in some choke hold. It makes not sense.  

I agree Brown could have pulled away, I also believe a 300 pound man at 6'4" could have stopped someone from just grabbing someone's shirt with one hand. And Johnson has been very vocal about it only being one hand the cop was using the entire time too.  

 If Brown was in such distress why did he ask Johnson's to hold his smokes?? That sounds so off.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What's this lie you speak of??
He has recanted, stick to your guns *XXXXX*, the truth will prevail!!
You can call me stupid all you want *XXXXX*, let me see you prove he has not recanted!!

We neither can substantiate our claims, but the bulk of the circumstantial evidence we do have supports my clams, until your *XXXXX* ass can prove different then don't call me a liar, bitch!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



Your lie. If he recanted why is it nowhere on the news?  I dont have to prove he didnt recant. You have to prove he did and support your BS post.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

No I don't!!

I have repeatedly stated that this under the scope of grand jury testimony and anyone who has a fucking iota of truth has to keep their fucking mouth shut under penalty of law and because of professional ethics!!

Now, it will come out, I will gladly shove those article up your dumb black ass .............. but we have to wait till it becomes public record in the courts!!

Now you just keep right own spreading your race baiting ****** shit, but I will be here to tell you to shut your fucking lying black ass!!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> He has said he was being choked and he was trying to get away from being choked. There are many interviews with him. Johnson was clear they both were facing the cop when the altercation began and he has said 'throat' on many occasions.  And, if it was not a one handed grab to the neck, how did the officer grab this tall guy from the seat of his SUV and get him in this arm around the back of his neck? The leverage just does not work for a guy this big, Wilson does not look like a big dude, he looks to be about 5'11 to 6'  He was sitting and somehow he is able to put him in some choke hold. It makes not sense.
> 
> I agree Brown could have pulled away, I also believe a 300 pound man at 6'4" could have stopped someone from just grabbing someone's shirt with one hand. And Johnson has been very vocal about it only being one hand the cop was using the entire time too.
> 
> If Brown was in such distress why did he ask Johnson's to hold his smokes?? That sounds so off.



I have never heard Dorian say he was being "choked". You should be able to link to the video he said that in.  Even if he did said it you should be able to think and know he didnt literally mean he was choking.  He could have said choke hold or head lock but I dont ever recall the term choked being used.

What makes you think that from a SUV Wilson would not be able to attempt to put his arm around Browns neck and pull him in the car? All it requires is a headlock which is exactly what most likely happened. He attempted to get Brown in a headlock and Brown was simply to strong for him to hold him there. I never said Brown was in distress. He was probably PO that the smaller Wilson was trying to hold him in a headlock. The only distress came after the first shot was fired. Thats when he broke free and ran.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> No I don't!!
> 
> I have repeatedly stated that this under the scope of grand jury testimony and anyone who has a fucking iota of truth has to keep their fucking mouth shut under penalty of law and because of professional ethics!!
> 
> ...



You got busted lying. Deal with that.  If I catch you again I will make you look like the cave monkey fool I just did.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 22, 2014)

What he can't tell you is how an officer sitting inside of a police cruiser could even begin to reach up and choke a 6'4" man!!
His arms would have to have been longer than the gorillas he was trying to grab .,.......... that made his arms what about six or eight feet lomg??
I swear you nig's have no thought process at all..........................


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...




So you cant spell in addition to being a feral cave simian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I brought it on you would crumble under the weight of your own stupidity.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > He has said he was being choked and he was trying to get away from being choked. There are many interviews with him. Johnson was clear they both were facing the cop when the altercation began and he has said 'throat' on many occasions.  And, if it was not a one handed grab to the neck, how did the officer grab this tall guy from the seat of his SUV and get him in this arm around the back of his neck? The leverage just does not work for a guy this big, Wilson does not look like a big dude, he looks to be about 5'11 to 6'  He was sitting and somehow he is able to put him in some choke hold. It makes not sense.
> ...



Here. He gestures towards the front of his neck and he says the cop was reaching one arm out then and trying to choke him.




How tall are you Asc? It's rhetorical.  The leverage needed to do what you are imagining, just is not there IMO.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



Dorian specifically said he grabbed him around the neck and was *trying to* choke him. He also says he let go and grabbed him by the arm too if I am not mistaken.

I'm 6'2". I have a SUV and my head is a little higher the roof. The more I hear the more this is making sense. I have witnessed for my self officers doing the exact same thing to people.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



You should be getting an education instead of being afraid and whining that I threatened you pussy.  Might help you with your spelling and logic.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Humm,a tall man... my heart beats a little quicker as my thoughts spin out of control.  

Your head is a little higher  than the roof, Brown was 2 inches taller than you, I cant see the leverage to get him in any type of choke hold or grabbing of the neck where Brown could not have easily moved out of the cops grip. Now add him asking Johnson to hold the stolen cigarillos all the while in a fight with a cop.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



LOL!

I dont think there was much leverage at all. Not so much because of his height but because of Browns strength.  I think that's what PO'd Wilson. Brown didn't subjugate and allow Wilson to pull his head into the car like I have seen other cops do to people on the street.  I believe he was upset at their answer and wanted to intimidate them.

I dont think it was so much of a struggle on Browns end but Wilson was more of a nuisance.  I think he got fed up and handed his stuff to Dorian so he could get loose. That's when the gun came out and Brown probably hit him adding insult to injury.and took off running.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 22, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> 
> Another witness, Piaget (I forget her last name) also witnessed it from the balcony of her apartment corroborates that .
> 
> ...


 
Futher investigation has revealed Dorin Johnson cannot even honestly give his own name in official police statements.

Sorry ... Dismissed as any kind of reliable witness.

.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 22, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dorin Johnson, the young man that claims to be with Michael Brown during the incident has given multiple interviews stating that the cop reached his arm out the car while driving and accosted the victim Michael Brown, then came out and shot him.
> ...




Further investigation has revealed Dorin Johnson 

was standing at the cops  passenger door 

when the struggle in the vehicle was occurring


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I believe many have missed the interview where he said " I was standing *in* the officers door".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




yes


----------



## Mustng (Aug 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*"There is no way Wilson could have grabbed Brown and choked him.  Brown could have easily knocked his hand loose. Common sense is required in this."*

I have been racking my brains ever since this happened. Try to actually put yourself into the situation. The comment above is correct. For one, I believe that no decent cop would reach out and PULL a suspect into his car/SUV window. That is not a logical way to handle a suspect.(I'm sure the cop was familiar with the area and what he may have been up against. We are not stupid here.) 
By that point he was a suspect due to the fact that he choose not to obey the officers order. By approaching a suspect in that manner which I believe, it cannot be done with someone as big as Brown and he would most likely "lose" the suspect. Now Brown may/COULD have easily leaned into that window and went after the cop. Maybe he punched him enough to daze  the cop, the cop reaches for his gun, Brown reaches for gun, gun goes off. Thus injury to right hand above the thumb. Witnesses see Brown sticking in the SUV window, a struggle going on and gun fire. Brown runs...
Now the second part of the crime is when Brown turns around and WHY hes not trying to run away from more gunfire. It was reported he turned around and said, "what are you gonna shoot me?" So he was not done being disrespectful. If he charged the cop the rest is history.
What is really scary is how fast this must have happened. Probably less than 60 seconds.
Thoughts?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Mustng said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



The instant he put his hands on the cop he committed the felony of Battery on a LEO..

According to Missouri statutes, from that point on the cop was free to use deadly force even if saint michael of brown was fleeing.

If he did try for the gun he committed another felony..but at that point it didn't matter. One felony is all it takes.



*Section 563.046 Missouri Statutes authorizes a law enforcement officer to use “deadly force” “when he reasonably believes that such use of deadly force is immediately necessary to effect the arrest and also reasonably believes that the person to be arrested has committed or attempted to commit a felony.”*

Good shoot.


----------



## Mustng (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I agree.....case closed


----------



## Billo_Really (Aug 23, 2014)

I just wanted to announce this is my first post  on this issue and from this moment on, all debates will go through me and I will be the only one stating anything  of substance on this matter, so let me start off by saying............

..........uh, let me start off by saying.........mmmm..........*what thread is this?*

Ooops, sorry, wrong thread! My bad.  Oh God, look at the time....my discourse is needed elsewhere.   Ya'll be cool and ..............._don't be hating!_


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 23, 2014)

Mustng said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



i was just watching the interview with Dorin  Johnson

"mike had his hands full of cigarillos our hands are filled with cigarillos"

" i didnt think the cop was in *that much danger*"

there is so much more

he will make a wonderful witness

should it come to that


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 30, 2014)

Michael Brown s Mom Laid Flowers Where He Was Shot and Police Crushed Them Mother Jones



> *Michael Brown's Mom Laid Flowers Where He Was Shot—and Police Crushed Them*
> *New details emerge about callous tactics that fueled anger in Ferguson.*
> —By Mark Follman
> Wed Aug. 27, 2014
> ...



What kind of people are those policemen to do those things?


----------



## TooTall (Aug 30, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I wonder how a cop could reach the neck of a 6' 4" person through the open window of his patrol car.  He must have really long arms, huh!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 30, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Michael Brown s Mom Laid Flowers Where He Was Shot and Police Crushed Them Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you need to do is come up with the dog handler's name right?
If you can't do that it's all hearsay.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 30, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown s Mom Laid Flowers Where He Was Shot and Police Crushed Them Mother Jones
> ...



It is a credible news report with more than an ordinary amount of documentation, and we are not trying to convict anyone. You can believe it or not, but that would be an awful hard story to make up.


----------

